# hop! une devinette / sixième



## RV (31 Mars 2003)

Une partie de l'énigme précédente n'étant pas élucidée, je la remet en jeu pour la sixième.

*C'est dans Sunset Boulevard, et à la suite d'une erreur sur la personne que mackie décida de ne pas accepter le rôle qu'on lui proposait dans ce film.*

Le rapport de l'énigme à _Sunset Boulevard_ est le même que dans la cinquième énigme. Ce qui fait que vous ne partez pas de rien et je joins donc un petit résumé de votre recherche précédente à cet énoncé.


résumé n°1

Le rapport au film  _Sunset Boulevard_ est autre qu'un rôle précis de mackie. Ce rôle n'a aucune incidence sur l'énigme.

Les éléments suivant du film :
- des acteurs jouent leur propre rôle
- Cecil B De Mille tourne Samson et delilah dans le film
ont un rapport dans le lien qui unit _Sunset Boulevard_  à l'énigme. Toutefois ce lien est indépendant de l'identité des interprètes. Il est lié au film lui-même et d'une certaine façon avec le thème de l'autobiographie

Je rappelle que  _Sunset Boulevard_ a un rapport avec l'énigme, ce qui ne veut pas forcément dire qu'il en a un directement avec le film à découvrir.


Un résumé avant même de commencer : c'est une première. J'espère que vous apprécierez


----------



## Finn_Atlas (31 Mars 2003)

Bon puisque c'est la sixième je me joint à vous autres ! 

N'ayant pas lu la 5 ème, faudra me pardonner si je pige pas tout.

Alors, dans l'énigme on doit trouver le film dans lequel Mackie aurait pu jouer c'est çà ?


----------



## RV (31 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * Bon puisque c'est la sixième je me joint à vous autres ! 

N'ayant pas lu la 5 ème, faudra me pardonner si je pige pas tout.

Alors, dans l'énigme on doit trouver le film dans lequel Mackie aurait pu jouer c'est çà ?  * 

[/QUOTE]

oui


----------



## Finn_Atlas (31 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 

oui  * 

[/QUOTE]

Faut-il faire comme d'hab : résoudre d'abord l'énigme avant de trouver le film ou vice versa et parabolique... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








Le film est-il américain ?


----------



## RV (31 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * 

Faut-il faire comme d'hab : résoudre d'abord l'énigme avant de trouver le film ou vice versa et parabolique... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






* 

[/QUOTE]

comme d'hab.
_J'ai l'impression que c'est plus rigolo si c'est la révélation du titre du film qui fait tomber l'énigme. Aussi dans la mesure du possible attachez-vous à la résoudre plutôt que de trouver un titre en pêchant au hasard. 
_


<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * 


Le film est-il américain ?  * 

[/QUOTE]
oui


----------



## Luc G (31 Mars 2003)

Tu veux pas nous en faire avec des films espagnols, italiens, moldo-valaques, et même français  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mackie croit-il qu'il y des PC partout dans le film ?

Y a-t-il un rapport avec la prohibition ?  ça pourrait aussi choquer Mackie


----------



## obi wan (31 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> 
*C'est dans Sunset Boulevard, et à la suite d'une erreur sur la personne que mackie décida de ne pas accepter le rôle qu'on lui proposait dans ce film.*


[/QUOTE]


l'erreur sur la personne, ça aurait quelque chose à voir avec la confusion scénariste/livreur de cercueil de _Sunset Boulevard_ ??


----------



## melaure (31 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * Bon puisque c'est la sixième je me joint à vous autres ! 

N'ayant pas lu la 5 ème, faudra me pardonner si je pige pas tout.

Alors, dans l'énigme on doit trouver le film dans lequel Mackie aurait pu jouer c'est çà ?  * 

[/QUOTE]

Idem ...


----------



## barbarella (31 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 

Un résumé avant même de commencer : c'est une première. J'espère que vous apprécierez    * 

[/QUOTE]

Et sans demander 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, y aurait-il un certain relâchement ?
Bon profitons en : un indice ?


----------



## barbarella (31 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par tibal:</font><hr /> * 


l'erreur sur la personne, ça aurait quelque chose à voir avec la confusion scénariste/livreur de cercueil de Sunset Boulevard ??   * 

[/QUOTE]

même question


----------



## RV (31 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * Tu veux pas nous en faire avec des films  italiens,  et même français  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




* 

[/QUOTE]
mais j'ai déjà fait, et français il faut bien avouer que j'ai un peu de mal


<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> *Mackie croit-il qu'il y des PC partout dans le film ?* 

[/QUOTE]
non


<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * Y a-t-il un rapport avec la prohibition ?  ça pourrait aussi choquer Mackie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
non


----------



## RV (31 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par tibal:</font><hr /> * 


l'erreur sur la personne, ça aurait quelque chose à voir avec la confusion scénariste/livreur de cercueil de Sunset Boulevard ??   * 

[/QUOTE]

non


----------



## RV (31 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

Et sans demander 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, y aurait-il un certain relâchement ?
Bon profitons en : un indice ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

mais c'est déjà donné : Le rapport de l'énigme à Sunset Boulevard est le même que dans la cinquième énigme


----------



## RV (31 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

même question  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

même réponse


----------



## RV (31 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella *  à 4:57 *:</font><hr /> * 

Et sans demander 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, y aurait-il un certain relâchement ?
Bon profitons en : un indice ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE] 

t'as vu l'heure


----------



## barbarella (31 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 

t'as vu l'heure 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

Juste une erreur de règlage de réveil, avec tous ces changements d'heures,


----------



## barbarella (31 Mars 2003)

Essayons de procéder méthodiquement.

1 - le genre, est-ce :

une comédie,

une comédie musicale,

un court métrage, 

un dessin animé,

un film daction, 

un film damour, 

un film daventure, 

un film dépouvante/film dhorreur,

un film de guerre,

un film de politique-fiction,

un film de science-fiction,

un film policier,

un film-catastrophe, 

un polar,

un western ?


----------



## barbarella (31 Mars 2003)

2 - N&amp;B ou couleur, est-ce :

un film en noir et blanc,

un film en couleur ?


----------



## barbarella (31 Mars 2003)

3 - La date de sortie se situe-elle entre : 

1910/1920

1921/1930

1931/1940

1941/1950

1951/1960

1961/1970

1971/1980

1981/1990

1991/2000

2001/2003

à préciser en fontion de la réponse.


----------



## barbarella (31 Mars 2003)

4 - les acteurs sont-ils :

tous américains ?

Si non y a t-il des

africains

asiatiques

européens

océaniens ?


----------



## baax (31 Mars 2003)

Le fait que Samson et Dalilah soit le film tourné par CB2000 est il important ?

Le lien avec l'énigme aurait il été le même si CB2000 avait tourné Godzilla Vs Mothra ?

PS: Au fait Barbarella, la découverte de la soif du mal te revient ! Charlton fut l'indice essentiel !


----------



## bonpat (31 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par baax:</font><hr /> * 
PS: Au fait Barbarella, la découverte de la soif du mal te revient ! Charlton fut l'indice essentiel !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
Ah la la, Barbarella fait vraiment peur à tout le monde !


----------



## barbarella (31 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 
Ah la la, Barbarella fait vraiment peur à tout le monde ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
Pourquoi dis tu cela


----------



## bonpat (31 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 
Pourquoi dis tu cela
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
Tout le mérite te revient donc ?


----------



## barbarella (31 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 
Tout le mérite te revient donc ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Il ne faut pas oublier que tout ceci est un travail d'équipe. 

Bon, c'est vrai, il y a des équipiers plus forts que les autres, mais est-ce bien nécessaire d'en faire mention


----------



## barbarella (31 Mars 2003)

Pour préciser le terme autobiographie, s'agit-il :

d'anecdotes, 

d'un carnet, 

de chroniques,  

de confessions, 

d'un journal,

de mémoires ?


----------



## obi wan (1 Avril 2003)

je suis un peu perdu c'est que c pas facile ttes ces énigmes...

si ça peut aider les spécialistes (barbarella, luc g, bonpat, mais ils se seront reconnus) :

http://www.coindudvd.com/cgi-bin/genframe.cgi?url=/review/sunsetboul.html


----------



## barbarella (1 Avril 2003)

Voyons ce que peut donner le lien de obi wan.

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr />*C'est dans Sunset Boulevard, et à la suite d'une erreur sur la personne que mackie décida de ne pas accepter le rôle qu'on lui proposait dans ce film.*

[/QUOTE]

Mackie refuse-il le rôle, car il pensait jouer dans un film réalisé par Billy Wilder, et non par William Wyler ?


----------



## barbarella (1 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr />*  Y a t-il un rapport avec :

Un meurtre ?*

[/QUOTE]


<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr />*oui/non*

[/QUOTE]

Plusieurs meurtres ?


----------



## obi wan (1 Avril 2003)

un meurtrier ?


----------



## barbarella (1 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par obi wan:</font><hr /> * un meurtrier ?  * 

[/QUOTE]

Plusieurs meurtriers ?


----------



## obi wan (1 Avril 2003)

une boucherie ?


----------



## barbarella (1 Avril 2003)

Un abattoir ?


----------



## Luc G (1 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * Essayons de procéder méthodiquement.
* 

[/QUOTE]

Vraiment pas le temps de chercher mais quand je vois Barbarella dire ça, je suis franchement inquiet.


----------



## barbarella (1 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * 

Vraiment pas le temps de chercher mais quand je vois Barbarella dire ça, je suis franchement inquiet.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

Tu ne peux pas comprendre


----------



## RV (1 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * Essayons de procéder méthodiquement.

1 - le genre, est-ce :

une comédie,

une comédie musicale,

un court métrage, 

un dessin animé,

un film d?action, 

un film d?amour, 

un film d?aventure, 

un film d?épouvante/film d?horreur,

un film de guerre,

un film de politique-fiction,

un film de science-fiction,

un film policier,

un film-catastrophe, 

un polar,

un western ?	
* 

[/QUOTE]

afin de répondre de la manière la plus méthodique qui soit :

un petit rappel :

*J'ai l'impression que c'est plus rigolo si c'est la révélation du titre du film qui fait tomber l'énigme. Aussi dans la mesure du possible attachez-vous à la résoudre plutôt que de trouver un titre en pêchant au hasard. 
*

puis les réponses

14 non, mais je te rassure il y a un oui


----------



## RV (1 Avril 2003)

bon prince je vais répondre à la question favorite de krystof, même si ce n'est pas lui qui la pose

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 2 - N&amp;B ou couleur, est-ce :

un film en noir et blanc,
* 

[/QUOTE]
non

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 2 - N&amp;B ou couleur, est-ce :

un film en couleur ?   * 

[/QUOTE]
oui


----------



## RV (1 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 3 - La date de sortie se situe-elle entre : 

1910/1920

1921/1930

1931/1940

1941/1950

1951/1960

1961/1970

1971/1980

1981/1990

1991/2000

2001/2003

à préciser en fontion de la réponse.   * 

[/QUOTE]

le film a bien été tourné entre 1910 et 2003


----------



## RV (1 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 4 - les acteurs sont-ils :

tous américains ?

Si non y a t-il des

africains

asiatiques

européens

océaniens ?

* 

[/QUOTE]

*J'ai l'impression que c'est plus rigolo si c'est la révélation du titre du film qui fait tomber l'énigme. Aussi dans la mesure du possible attachez-vous à la résoudre plutôt que de trouver un titre en pêchant au hasard. 
*


----------



## RV (1 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par baax:</font><hr /> * Le fait que Samson et Dalilah soit le film tourné par CB2000 est il important ?

* 

[/QUOTE]
non


<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par baax:</font><hr /> * Le lien avec l'énigme aurait il été le même si CB2000 avait tourné Godzilla Vs Mothra ?
* 

[/QUOTE]
oui

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par baax:</font><hr /> *PS: Au fait Barbarella, la découverte de la soif du mal te revient ! Charlton fut l'indice essentiel !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
c'est vrai que ce fut déterminant


----------



## RV (1 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

Bon, c'est vrai, il y a des équipiers plus forts que les autres, mais est-ce bien nécessaire d'en faire mention 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



* 

[/QUOTE]

je pense que ça fait toujours plaisir


----------



## RV (1 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * Pour préciser le terme autobiographie, s'agit-il :

d'anecdotes, 

* 

[/QUOTE]
oui cela peut avoir un rapport avec l'énigme


<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * Pour préciser le terme autobiographie, s'agit-il :


d'un carnet, 

de chroniques,  

de confessions, 

d'un journal,

de mémoires ?
* 

[/QUOTE]
non


----------



## RV (1 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par obi wan:</font><hr /> * je suis un peu perdu c'est que c pas facile ttes ces énigmes...

si ça peut aider les spécialistes (barbarella, luc g, bonpat, mais ils se seront reconnus) :

* 

[/QUOTE]

bonpat je ne suis pas sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




mais tu as surtout oublié plein de monde. Avec dans l'ordre alphabétique :

 'tanplan, baax, kristof, melaure, number one, oupsy


----------



## RV (1 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * Voyons ce que peut donner le lien de obi wan.



Mackie refuse-il le rôle, car il pensait jouer dans un film réalisé par Billy Wilder, et non par William Wyler ?   * 

[/QUOTE]

non


----------



## RV (1 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

Plusieurs meurtres ?
* 

[/QUOTE]

cette question était en rapport avec la soif du mal et non sunset boulevard. Elle n'est donc plus en rapport avec la présente énigme. 

réponses identiques donc pour :

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par obi wan:</font><hr /> * un meurtrier ?  * 

[/QUOTE]


<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

Plusieurs meurtriers ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]


<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par obi wan:</font><hr /> * une boucherie ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]


<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * Un abattoir ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]


----------



## RV (1 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * 

Vraiment pas le temps de chercher mais quand je vois Barbarella dire ça, je suis franchement inquiet.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

c'est vrai qu'on ne te voit plus souvent


----------



## Luc G (1 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 

c'est vrai qu'on ne te voit plus souvent  * 

[/QUOTE]

Je vais essayer de réfléchir un peu ce soir mais entre le boulot, les concerts, le carnaval de Limoux, le burger quizz ce soir, dur d'accrocher les wagons


----------



## barbarella (1 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 


14 non, mais je te rassure il y a un oui 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Et il est où le oui ?


----------



## barbarella (1 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 

le film a bien été tourné entre 1910 et 2003  * 

[/QUOTE]

ça aide


----------



## Luc G (1 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

Et il est où le oui ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Logiquement, c'est une date.

Et donc, il n'y aurait que des acteurs américains.?  

Correction : je me trompais dans les questions qui amenaient les 14 non mais la question reste


----------



## Luc G (1 Avril 2003)

Est-ce que la peine de mort aurait à voir avec le film ou l'énigme ?

Est-ce qu'il y a un procés dans le film ?

Ou au moins un rapport avec la justice ?


----------



## barbarella (1 Avril 2003)

Que faut-il faire ? 

Tes réponse RV ne sont pas des réponses, tu t'amuses, tu joues avec nous, je crois que je vais laisser tomber. Mais avoues que ce n'est pas clair. D'ailleurs presque tout le monde a abandonné.

La réponse quand tu veux, c'est toi qui décide, la balle est dans ton camp


----------



## barbarella (1 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * 

Logiquement, c'est une date.

Et donc, il n'y aurait que des acteurs américains.?  

Correction : je me trompais dans les questions qui amenaient les 14 non mais la question reste  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Vendu, sadique,


----------



## obi wan (1 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 

bonpat je ne suis pas sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




mais tu as surtout oublié plein de monde. Avec dans l'ordre alphabétique :

 'tanplan, baax, kristof, melaure, number one, oupsy   * 

[/QUOTE]

alors je suis désolé, moi je suis pas là depuis longtemps ni tout le temps, g fait que citer ceux que je vois le plus souvent...


----------



## RV (1 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

Et il est où le oui ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]


----------



## RV (1 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

ça aide  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]


----------



## RV (1 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * Est-ce que la peine de mort aurait à voir avec le film ou l'énigme ?
* 

[/QUOTE]
oui

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * Est-ce qu'il y a un procés dans le film ?
* 

[/QUOTE]
non

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> *

Ou au moins un rapport avec la justice ?   * 

[/QUOTE]
non


----------



## RV (1 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * Que faut-il faire ? 

Tes réponse RV ne sont pas des réponses,  * 

[/QUOTE]

je réponds comme cela quand vous allez à la pêche au hasard.
Par contre j'essaye d'être le plus précis possible lors de questions qui visent à élucider l'énigme

  [/b] 

[/QUOTE]



<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> *  tu t'amuses, tu joues avec nous, je crois que je vais laisser tomber. Mais avoues que ce n'est pas clair.  * 

[/QUOTE]

c'est très clair depuis la première énigme je trouve que ;
_J'ai l'impression que c'est plus rigolo si c'est la révélation du titre du film qui fait tomber l'énigme. Aussi dans la mesure du possible attachez-vous à la résoudre plutôt que de trouver un titre en pêchant au hasard. 
_
sinon je prends un titre de film au hasard  et juste un  titre et vous posez des questions sur des dates des récompenses, des acteurs des metteurs en scènes, etc et on finit par trouver un titre de film.
Pour les énigmes j'essaye de prendre des films connus voire très connus, donc l'intérêt du jeu réside dans la résolution de l'énigme qui amène au titre.
Il me semble que cela est clair  


<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> *D'ailleurs presque tout le monde a abandonné. * 

[/QUOTE]

chacun fait ce qu'il veut
et les raisons sont sûrement multiples.


<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 
La réponse quand tu veux, c'est toi qui décide, la balle est dans ton camp  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
je pense avoir répondu


----------



## bonpat (1 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * D'ailleurs presque tout le monde a abandonné.
* 

[/QUOTE]
Moi je n'ai pas abandonné mais j'avoue être très très mauvais.
Je pose des questions et quand j'ai un "oui" je ne sais pas quoi en faire !


----------



## barbarella (1 Avril 2003)

Est-ce que Mackie refuse le rôle car c'est celui d'un condamné à mort ?


----------



## RV (1 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * Est-ce que Mackie refuse le rôle car c'est celui d'un condamné à mort ?   * 

[/QUOTE]

oui (en quelque sorte)


----------



## barbarella (1 Avril 2003)

Le film relate t-il la vie des condamnés dans les couloirs de la morts ?


----------



## RV (1 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * Le film relate t-il la vie des condamnés dans les couloirs de la morts ?   * 

[/QUOTE]
non


----------



## barbarella (1 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr />  Est-ce que Mackie refuse le rôle car c'est celui d'un condamné à mort ?[/b] 

[/QUOTE]


<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * oui (en quelque sorte)  * 

[/QUOTE]

Je croyais que tes réponses étaient plus précises quand on s'attachait à résoudre l'énigme.

- Le condambé est victime d'une erreur judiciaire, cela sera découvert, et il sera gracié ?


Il se mariera et aura beaucoup d'enfants.


----------



## RV (1 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

Je croyais que tes réponses étaient plus précises quand on s'attachait à résoudre l'énigme.

* 

[/QUOTE]
elles le sont tout en respectant le fait que je réponde par oui ou par non

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 


- Le condambé est victime d'une erreur judiciaire, cela sera découvert, et il sera gracié ?

* 

[/QUOTE]
non

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 
Il se mariera et aura beaucoup d'enfants.   * 

[/QUOTE]
non


----------



## barbarella (1 Avril 2003)

Tant pis, et bonne journée à tous


----------



## bonpat (1 Avril 2003)

La condamantion se passe t-elle dans un pays du commonwealth ?


----------



## Luc G (1 Avril 2003)

l'énigme a-t-elle à voir avec la guerre ?


----------



## RV (1 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * Tant pis, et bonne journée à tous    * 

[/QUOTE]

bonne journée


----------



## RV (1 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * La condamantion se passe t-elle dans un pays du commonwealth ?   * 

[/QUOTE]
non


----------



## RV (1 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * l'énigme a-t-elle à voir avec la guerre ?   * 

[/QUOTE]
oui


----------



## baax (1 Avril 2003)

Le film relate t'il un fait réel ?


----------



## RV (1 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par baax:</font><hr /> * Le film relate t'il un fait réel ?
* 

[/QUOTE]
oui/non


----------



## baax (1 Avril 2003)

Au sujet de l'indice CB2000 tourne Samson et dalila :

Y a t'il eu un making of (ou documentaire) réalisé pendant le tournage du film ?

Si oui ce documentaire a t'il été distribué en salles ?


----------



## RV (1 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par baax:</font><hr /> * Au sujet de l'indice CB2000 tourne Samson et dalila :

Y a t'il eu un making of (ou documentaire) réalisé pendant le tournage du film ?

Si oui ce documentaire a t'il été distribué en salles ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

je ne sais pas.
en tout cas ce n'est pas en rapport avec l'énigme.


----------



## Luc G (1 Avril 2003)

avec la guerre de 39-45 ?

avec la guerre de 14-18 ?

avec la guerre de corée ?

avec la guerre du vietnam ?


----------



## RV (1 Avril 2003)

Voici le deuxième résumé :

tout d'abord le rappel de l'énigme :

_C'est dans Sunset Boulevard, et à la suite d'une erreur sur la personne que mackie décida de ne pas accepter le rôle qu'on lui proposait dans ce film._

Il s'agit d'un film de guerre américain en couleur. Mackie refuse le rôle car il s'agit de celui d'un "condamné à mort"

Je rappelle que l'énigme précédente n''avait  pas été élucidée dans sa totalité aussi l'ai-je remise en jeu pour la sixième. 

Le rapport de l'énigme à _Sunset Boulevard_ est le même que dans la cinquième énigme.
Le rapport au film  _Sunset Boulevard_ est autre qu'un rôle précis de mackie. Ce rôle n'a aucune incidence sur l'énigme.

Les éléments suivant du film :
- des acteurs jouent leur propre rôle
- Cecil B De Mille tourne Samson et delilah dans le film
ont un rapport dans le lien qui unit _Sunset Boulevard_  à l'énigme. Toutefois ce lien est indépendant de l'identité des interprètes. Il est lié au film lui-même et d'une certaine façon avec le thème des biographèmes.

Je rappelle que  _Sunset Boulevard_ a un rapport avec l'énigme, ce qui ne veut pas forcément dire qu'il en a un directement avec le film à découvrir.

Comme  c'est plus rigolo si c'est la révélation du titre du film qui fait tomber l'énigme, attachez-vous à la résoudre plutôt que de poser des questions sur le film.
Je rappelle que je choisit des films connus pour que la devinette soit le problème à résoudre. Il est évident que 10 questions uniquement centrées (surtout si elles procèdent d'un balayage systématique) sur le film + google permettent de le trouver. ce qui à mon sens, n'a aucun intérêt.


----------



## bonpat (1 Avril 2003)

Y-a-t'il un rapport avec les fautes d'othographe de mackie?


----------



## RV (1 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * Y-a-t'il un rapport avec les fautes d'othographe de mackie?   * 

[/QUOTE]
non


----------



## baax (1 Avril 2003)

On a déja posé la question sur Aldo maccione pour cette énigme ?,


----------



## RV (1 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par baax:</font><hr /> * On a déja posé la question sur Aldo maccione pour cette énigme ?, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



* 

[/QUOTE]
non


----------



## baax (1 Avril 2003)

Bon alors est ce qu'aldo maccione a un rapport avec l'énigme ??


----------



## nato kino (1 Avril 2003)

Je ne comprend rien... 

C'est la même énigme avec un film différent ?


----------



## bonpat (1 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * Je ne comprend rien... 

C'est la même énigme avec un film différent ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
moi, je fais semblant...


----------



## RV (1 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * Je ne comprend rien... 

C'est la même énigme avec un film différent ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

non ce n'est pas la même énigme.

Le rapport entre l'énigme et Sunset boulevard n'a pas été élucidé. Je l'ai donc remis en jeu dans cette nouvel énigme. Ce rapport (entre Sunset et l'énigme) est identique et il doit vous mettre sur la piste d'un indice (ou plusieurs) nécessaire pour résoudre l'énigme complètement.

Puisque cette fois les fautes d'orthographes de mackie ne sont pas concernées il est évident que si le rapport est identique l'indice (ou les) est différent.


----------



## Luc G (1 Avril 2003)

Dans ton résumé, RV, tu n'as pas signalé le rapport avec la guerre (sans compter que tu ne veux pas me dire laquelle  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## RV (1 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par baax:</font><hr /> * Bon alors est ce qu'aldo maccione a un rapport avec l'énigme ??   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]
non


----------



## RV (1 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * Dans ton résumé, RV, tu n'as pas signalé le rapport avec la guerre (sans compter que tu ne veux pas me dire laquelle  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)   * 

[/QUOTE]

dans mon résumé il est dit que c'est un film de guerre (j'ai vérifié) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




pour la suite je n'avais pas vu ton post, il a du se croiser entre le moment ou j'ai regardé les post et celui où j'ai fait et posté le résumé. Cela arrive parfois c'est pourquoi de temps en temps je "remonte" afin de voir si je n'ai rien oublié.

toutefois dans ton cas j'avoue que cela est bien tombé puisque ta question (une fois n'est pas coutume) s'inscrit parfaitement dans :
_Comme  c'est plus rigolo si c'est la révélation du titre du film qui fait tomber l'énigme, attachez-vous à la résoudre plutôt que de poser des questions sur le film.
Je rappelle que je choisit des films connus pour que la devinette soit le problème à résoudre. Il est évident que 10 questions uniquement centrées (surtout si elles procèdent d'un balayage systématique) sur le film + google permettent de le trouver. ce qui à mon sens n'a aucun intérêt._


----------



## barbarella (1 Avril 2003)

Juste une question vocabulaire, qu'est-ce que "les biographèmes" ?
Je ne le trouve dans aucun des mes dictionnaires.


----------



## barbarella (1 Avril 2003)

Mackie est-il militaire dans le rôle ?

Quand tu dis erreur sur la personne, a t-il été confondu avec quelqu'un d'autre ?


----------



## RV (1 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * Juste une question vocabulaire, qu'est-ce que "les biographèmes" ?
Je ne le trouve dans aucun des mes dictionnaires.   * 

[/QUOTE]

il me semble que le terme est de Roland Barthes, mais je n'en suis pas tout à fait sûr. En tout cas c'est un terme qu'il a travaillé, notamment dans _Sade, Fourrier, Loyola_.

Je le cite dans la préface de ce livre : _si j'étais écrivain, et mort, comme j'aimerais que ma vie se réduisît, par les soins d'un biographe amical et désinvolte, à quelques détails, à quelques goûts, à quelques inflexions, disons : des "biographèmes", dont la distinction et la mobilité pourraient voyager hors de tout destin..... (la citation est longue).

Je l'ai utilisée ici dans une acceptation simplifiée qui est comme la contraction d'autobiographie et d'anecdotes _


----------



## RV (1 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * Mackie est-il militaire dans le rôle ?
* 

[/QUOTE]
non




<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> *Quand tu dis erreur sur la personne, a t-il été confondu avec quelqu'un d'autre ?   * 

[/QUOTE]
non


----------



## Luc G (2 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 

il me semble que le terme est de Roland Barthes, mais je n'en suis pas tout à fait sûr. En tout cas c'est un terme qu'il a travaillé, notamment dans Sade, Fourrier, Loyola.
* 

[/QUOTE]
J'ai le bouquin mais ça va pas m'aider  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Sinon, les biographèmes, apparemment (j'avais totalement oublié qu'il utilisait ce terme, encore qu'il sonne très "Barthes", c'est donc ce qu'il a fait dans "Roland barthes par lui-même" ? 

PS. Excuse-moi pour le film de guerre: je suis un peu fatigué en ce moment


----------



## Luc G (2 Avril 2003)

Little big man


----------



## RV (2 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * 
J'ai le bouquin mais ça va pas m'aider  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Sinon, les biographèmes, apparemment (j'avais totalement oublié qu'il utilisait ce terme, encore qu'il sonne très "Barthes", c'est donc ce qu'il a fait dans "Roland barthes par lui-même" ? 

PS. Excuse-moi pour le film de guerre: je suis un peu fatigué en ce moment  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

il faut prendre ici biographème dans le sens d'une anecdote biographique ou autobiographique

mais tu es tout excusé


----------



## RV (2 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * Little big man   * 

[/QUOTE]

non


----------



## barbarella (2 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 


Comme  c'est plus rigolo si c'est la révélation du titre du film qui fait tomber l'énigme, attachez-vous à la résoudre plutôt que de poser des questions sur le film.
. * 

[/QUOTE]

Là il y a quelque chose que je ne comprend pas :

"c'est plus rigolo si c'est la révélation du film qui fait tomber l'égnigme," donc pour révéler le film il faut bien poser des questions dessus,
Vraiment je ne comprend pas, c'est grave Docteur ?


----------



## RV (2 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

Là il y a quelque chose que je ne comprend pas :

"c'est plus rigolo si c'est la révélation du film qui fait tomber l'égnigme," donc pour révéler le film il faut bien poser des questions dessus,
Vraiment je ne comprend pas, c'est grave Docteur ?   * 

[/QUOTE]

c'est vrai que cela peut prêter à confusion :
la révélation du titre du film doit être la "chute" de l'énigme, ou si tu préfères la résolution de l'énigme amène au titre du film, comme lorsque tu as trouvé _ Rien sur Robert_.

je reformulerai pour le prochain résumé 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ou au prochain dérapage 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






mais n'y aurais tu pas mis un soupçon de mauvais esprit


----------



## barbarella (2 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 

c'est vrai que cela peut prêter à confusion :
la révélation du titre du film doit être la "chute" de l'énigme, ou si tu préfères la résolution de l'énigme amène au titre du film, comme lorsque tu as trouvé  Rien sur Robert.

je reformulerai pour le prochain résumé 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ou au prochain dérapage 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






mais n'y aurais tu pas mis un soupçon de mauvais esprit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Jamais je ne fais de mauvais esprit, sauf si je suis très fâchée, et là je ne suis pas fâchée, je fulmine. 

Il manque trop de pièces au puzzle.

Voici en vrac quelques une de mes réflexions et questions, si quelqu'un de compatissant peut m'aider.

- Ce condamné à mort, *en quelque sorte*,

est-il condamné par décision d'un tribunal ?

est-il atteint d'une maladie incurable ?

doit-il participer à une mission suicide ?

- Nous sommes en temps de guerre, Mackie n'est pas militaire,

est-il objecteur de conscience ?

est-il trop jeune pour être engagé ?

est-il trop vieux pour être engagé ?

la guerre dont il est question se déroule t-elle dans un autre pays que le sien ?

- L'erreur sur la personne consiste t'elle :

en une homonymie ?

En très grande ressemblance entre lui et une autre personne ?

un quiproquo ? (ça s'est déjà vu) 

J'en passe, je ne voudrais pas monopoliser la parole.


----------



## obi wan (2 Avril 2003)

c pas furio le film ?? je sais si c'est plus drôle si le film on le trouve à la fin du long processus de reflexion qui fait lentement cheminer l'esprit jusqu'à ce que pouf, il se casse la gueule sur le titre du film, mais je comprends rien à ton énigme, alors je vais tester la méthode de la force brute, et j'en connait un paquet des film de guerre... c pas FURIO le film ??


----------



## RV (2 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

Voici en vrac quelques une de mes réflexions et questions, si quelqu'un de compatissant peut m'aider.

* 

[/QUOTE]
on va essayer, mais je ne promet rien


<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 


- Ce condamné à mort, en quelque sorte,

est-il condamné par décision d'un tribunal ?

* 

[/QUOTE]
à la question de Luc (il me semble que c'était lui) sur le rapport à la justice, j'ai répondu non, donc pas de tribunal



<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

- Ce condamné à mort, en quelque sorte,

est-il atteint d'une maladie incurable ?

doit-il participer à une mission suicide ?
* 

[/QUOTE]
non


<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

- Nous sommes en temps de guerre, Mackie n'est pas militaire,

est-il objecteur de conscience ?

est-il trop jeune pour être engagé ?

est-il trop vieux pour être engagé ?

* 

[/QUOTE]
non


<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

la guerre dont il est question se déroule t-elle dans un autre pays que le sien ?

* 

[/QUOTE]
non


<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

- L'erreur sur la personne consiste t'elle :

en une homonymie ?

* 

[/QUOTE]
oui


<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

- L'erreur sur la personne consiste t'elle :



En très grande ressemblance entre lui et une autre personne ?

un quiproquo ? (ça s'est déjà vu) 

* 

[/QUOTE]
non 








 il n'a jamais été dit que l'erreur sur la personne concerne mackie

* je pense sincèrement qu'il serait temps de résoudre le rapport à Sunset Boulevard* vous avez tous les éléments pour le trouver


----------



## RV (2 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par obi wan:</font><hr /> * alors je vais tester la méthode de la force brute * 

[/QUOTE]

mais c'est qu'il ferait peur l'animal


----------



## barbarella (2 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr />*

- L'erreur sur la personne consiste t'elle :

en une homonymie ?*

[/QUOTE]

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr />*oui*

[/QUOTE]


Enfin 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ça donne envie de continuer.


----------



## RV (2 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 








 je pense sincèrement qu'il serait temps de résoudre le rapport à Sunset Boulevard* 

   [/b] 

[/QUOTE]


Vous avez également un indice supplémentaire dont vous ne vous êtes pas encore servi : la solution de l'énigme précédente peut vous apporter une précision supplémentaire sur ce rapport à découvrir.


----------



## RV (2 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 


Enfin 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ça donne envie de continuer. 
* 

[/QUOTE]

tu vois


----------



## barbarella (2 Avril 2003)

Par guerre, faut-il entendre :

- la guerre avec des fusils, des bombes et plein de babioles de ce genre ?

- une guerre psychologique entre deux personnes, confrontation ?


----------



## RV (2 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * Par guerre, faut-il entendre :

- la guerre avec des fusils, des bombes et plein de babioles de ce genre ?
* 

[/QUOTE]
oui c'est un film de guerre


<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * Par guerre, faut-il entendre :

- une guerre psychologique entre deux personnes, confrontation ?    * 

[/QUOTE]
non


----------



## barbarella (2 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 


Vous avez également un indice supplémentaire dont vous ne vous êtes pas encore servi : la solution de l'énigme précédente peut vous apporter une précision supplémentaire sur ce rapport à découvrir.   * 

[/QUOTE]

Parles tu de la soif du mal ?


----------



## RV (2 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

Parles tu de la soif du mal ?   * 

[/QUOTE]
oui c'était le titre, mais le film dans lequel mackie pensait jouer et porter le chapeau était la soif du mâle (baax a donné cette réponse dans la foulée)


----------



## barbarella (2 Avril 2003)

Bon, ce soir je suis un peu à court de questions intelligentes, ce qui pourtant n'est pas mon genre
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, bonne chance à ceux qui prennent le relais et bon courage à RV


----------



## RV (2 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * Bon, ce soir je suis un peu à court de questions intelligentes, ce qui pourtant n'est pas mon genre
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, bonne chance à ceux qui prennent le relais et bon courage à RV  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

bonsoir

tiens tu as retrouvé le smiley qui parle d'un ton suffisant; Il me manque. pourquoi l'ont-ils supprimé


----------



## barbarella (2 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 

bonsoir

tiens tu as retrouvé le smiley qui parle d'un ton suffisant; Il me manque. pourquoi l'ont-ils supprimé 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Demande à bonpat


----------



## RV (2 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

Demande à bonpat  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

plutôt crever


----------



## barbarella (2 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 

plutôt crever 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE] ici 

bonsoir


----------



## Luc G (2 Avril 2003)

y aurait-il une histoire de viol dans le film ?


----------



## RV (2 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * y aurait-il une histoire de viol dans le film ?   * 

[/QUOTE]
pas que je me souvienne pourquoi ?


----------



## baax (2 Avril 2003)

un rapport avec une chanson célèbre ??


----------



## nato kino (2 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * y aurait-il une histoire de viol dans le film ?   * 

[/QUOTE]
Viol au dessus d'un nid de coucou ?!


----------



## RV (2 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par baax:</font><hr /> * un rapport avec une chanson célèbre ??  * 

[/QUOTE]
non


----------



## RV (2 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 
Viol au dessus d'un nid de coucou ?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











* 

[/QUOTE]

et non


----------



## barbarella (2 Avril 2003)

Bonjour,

Est-ce que la "condamnation à mort" a un rapport avec un exil à perpétuité ?


----------



## bonpat (2 Avril 2003)

Question squeeze : 
Y-a-t il un nom d'animal dans le titre du film ?


----------



## barbarella (3 Avril 2003)

Pas de nouvelle, bonne nouvelle,


----------



## RV (3 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * Bonjour,

Est-ce que la "condamnation à mort" a un rapport avec un exil à perpétuité ?   * 

[/QUOTE]
non


----------



## Anonyme (3 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 

bonsoir

tiens tu as retrouvé le smiley qui parle d'un ton suffisant; Il me manque. pourquoi l'ont-ils supprimé 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

tiens prend celui-ci et met le dans tes favoris si il te convient


----------



## RV (3 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par oupsy:</font><hr /> * 

tiens prend celui-ci et met le dans tes favoris si il te convient




* 

[/QUOTE]

merci.
il est bien aussi
je l'utiliserai de temps en temps en alternace avec l'autre


----------



## RV (3 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * Pas de nouvelle, bonne nouvelle, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

t'as oublié également d'aller accrocher dans la galerie des ancêtres 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




bonsoir


----------



## barbarella (3 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 

t'as oublié également d'aller accrocher dans la galerie des ancêtres 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




bonsoir  * 

[/QUOTE]

Voilà qui est fait


----------



## barbarella (3 Avril 2003)

L'énigme sera t-elle résolue aujourd'hui ?


----------



## RV (3 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * L'énigme sera t-elle résolue aujourd'hui ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

aucune idée.
mais comme je suis absent jusqu'à ce soir....
vous devriez élucider le rapport à Sunset (tous lezs éléments y sont) pour que l'énigme puisse rebondir sur de nouveaux éléments


----------



## RV (3 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

Voilà qui est fait  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

c'est bien


----------



## barbarella (3 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * Voici le deuxième résumé :

tout d'abord le rappel de l'énigme :

C'est dans Sunset Boulevard, et à la suite d'une erreur sur la personne que mackie décida de ne pas accepter le rôle qu'on lui proposait dans ce film.

Il s'agit d'un film de guerre américain en couleur. Mackie refuse le rôle car il s'agit de celui d'un "condamné à mort"

Je rappelle que l'énigme précédente n''avait  pas été élucidée dans sa totalité aussi l'ai-je remise en jeu pour la sixième. 

Le rapport de l'énigme à Sunset Boulevard est le même que dans la cinquième énigme.
Le rapport au film  Sunset Boulevard est autre qu'un rôle précis de mackie. Ce rôle n'a aucune incidence sur l'énigme.

Les éléments suivant du film :
- des acteurs jouent leur propre rôle
- Cecil B De Mille tourne Samson et delilah dans le film
ont un rapport dans le lien qui unit Sunset Boulevard  à l'énigme. Toutefois ce lien est indépendant de l'identité des interprètes. Il est lié au film lui-même et d'une certaine façon avec le thème des biographèmes.

Je rappelle que  Sunset Boulevard a un rapport avec l'énigme, ce qui ne veut pas forcément dire qu'il en a un directement avec le film à découvrir.

Comme  c'est plus rigolo si c'est la révélation du titre du film qui fait tomber l'énigme, attachez-vous à la résoudre plutôt que de poser des questions sur le film.
Je rappelle que je choisit des films connus pour que la devinette soit le problème à résoudre. Il est évident que 10 questions uniquement centrées (surtout si elles procèdent d'un balayage systématique) sur le film + google permettent de le trouver. ce qui à mon sens, n'a aucun intérêt.
* 

[/QUOTE]

Ce sera plus pratique comme ça


----------



## RV (3 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 


Vous avez également un indice supplémentaire dont vous ne vous êtes pas encore servi : la solution de l'énigme précédente peut vous apporter une précision supplémentaire sur ce rapport à découvrir.   * 

[/QUOTE]


ne pas oublier cela


----------



## barbarella (3 Avril 2003)

Et en vrac les élèments nouveaux :

L'erreur sur le personne consiste en une homonymie.






 Vraiment petit vrac, peut être déterminant qui sait


----------



## RV (3 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * Et en vrac les élèments nouveaux :

L'erreur sur le personne consiste en une homonymie.






 Vraiment petit vrac, peut être déterminant qui sait  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
cet indice sera déterminant lorsque vous aurez élucidé le rapport à Sunset. Car il vous mettra (enfin j'espère) sur une nouvelle piste.

sur ce à ce soir.


----------



## RV (3 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 

sur ce à ce soir.  * 

[/QUOTE]

y a pas de train pour l'instant


----------



## barbarella (3 Avril 2003)

Ben oui c'est la grève


----------



## RV (3 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * Ben oui c'est la grève  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]
je sais mais mardi soir on m'avait dit qu'un des 2 trains que je prends habituellement partirait. Mais en fait je n'en ai pas avant midi et demi


----------



## barbarella (3 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 
je sais mais mardi soir on m'avait dit qu'un des 2 trains que je prends habituellement partirait. Mais en fait je n'en ai pas avant midi et demi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Ca c'est bête


----------



## RV (3 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

Ca c'est bête  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

même si je suis un peu inquiet pour mon retour de ce soir j'ai donc un peu de temps pour répondre aux questions


----------



## barbarella (3 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 

même si je suis un peu inquiet pour mon retour de ce soir j'ai donc un peu de temps pour répondre aux questions 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



* 

[/QUOTE]

Je ne sais même pas par où commencer.
Essayons dans la mesure du possible d'être clairs.

Dans l'énigme précédente le rapport entre le film à trouver et l'énigme était les fautes d'orthographes de Mackie, ce qui a donné 

"soif du mâle" pour "soif du mal".

Le rapport de l'énigme n° 6 avec le film est-il maintenant l'homonymie ?

Surtout n'hésite pas à dire non, si c'est pas ça.


----------



## RV (3 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

Je ne sais même pas par où commencer.
Essayons dans la mesure du possible d'être clairs.

Dans l'énigme précédente le rapport entre le film à trouver et l'énigme était les fautes d'orthographes de Mackie, ce qui a donné 

"soif du mâle" pour "soif du mal".

* 

[/QUOTE]
oui dont l'une des fautes (c'est ce qui avait été découvert) devait être donnée par le rapport entre Sunset Boulevard et l'énigme.


<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

Le rapport de l'énigme n° 6 avec le film est-il maintenant l'homonymie ?

Surtout n'hésite pas à dire non, si c'est pas ça.    * 

[/QUOTE]

pour l'instant le seul élément découvert entre l'homonymie et l'énigme concerne "l'erreur sur la personne"


----------



## baax (3 Avril 2003)

le coté spéculaire de Sunset boulevard est il le lien a l'énigme ?


----------



## Luc G (3 Avril 2003)

Qu'est-ce qu'il y a de spéculaire dans sunset boulevard ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (j'ai entendu parler du film, mais je ne l'ai pas vu, même dans un miroir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## RV (3 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par baax:</font><hr /> * le coté spéculaire de Sunset boulevard est il le lien a l'énigme ?  * 

[/QUOTE]
je serai tenté de répondre oui. Mais il peut être compris de différentes manières pour ce film aussi je pense que tu devrais préciser


----------



## baax (3 Avril 2003)

le film dans le film ?

les façons de décrire ce procédé cinématographique ?


----------



## RV (3 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par baax:</font><hr /> * le film dans le film ?
* 

[/QUOTE]
oui/non

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par baax:</font><hr /> * les façons de décrire ce procédé cinématographique ?  * 

[/QUOTE]
non


----------



## barbarella (3 Avril 2003)

Alors est-ce un film qui relate le tournage d'un autre film ?

C'est bien de jouer à plusieurs on peut piquer des idées aux autres


----------



## RV (3 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * Alors est-ce un film qui relate le tournage d'un autre film ?

C'est bien de jouer à plusieurs on peut piquer des idées aux autres  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

oui/non

n'oubliez pas que cela se rapporte à l'énigme et il y a également la solution de la devinette précédente et les autres indices découverts à propos de Sunset


----------



## baax (3 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 

oui/non

n'oubliez pas que cela se rapporte à l'énigme et il y a également la solution de la devinette précédente et les autres indices découverts à propos de Sunset  * 

[/QUOTE]

Comme si on n'y pensait plus ! J'ai 4 pages annotée avec ce qui me passe par la tete depuis la précédente énigme !! arrrggglll! je n'arrive pas a voir les liens ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Bon si je dis "c'est plus un film sur le cinéma qu'un film de cinéma", c'est une piste a suivre ?

Sunset BD doit il nous amener à un mot qui,faute a l'appui, est le rapport à l'énigme ?


----------



## RV (3 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par baax:</font><hr /> * 
Bon si je dis "c'est plus un film sur le cinéma qu'un film de cinéma", c'est une piste a suivre ?


* 

[/QUOTE]
oui





<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par baax:</font><hr /> * 
Sunset BD doit il nous amener à un mot qui,faute a l'appui, est le rapport à l'énigme ?

* 

[/QUOTE]
non


----------



## barbarella (3 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par baax:</font><hr /> * 

Comme si on n'y pensait plus ! J'ai 4 pages annotée avec ce qui me passe par la tete depuis la précédente énigme !! arrrggglll! je n'arrive pas a voir les liens ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Bon si je dis "c'est plus un film sur le cinéma qu'un film de cinéma", c'est une piste a suivre ?

Sunset BD doit il nous amener à un mot qui,faute a l'appui, est le rapport à l'énigme ?

* 

[/QUOTE]

Toi aussi, tu as le tête comme une cafetière ?


----------



## baax (3 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

Toi aussi, tu as le tête comme une cafetière ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

Oui


----------



## RV (3 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

Toi aussi, tu as le tête comme une cafetière ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

peut-être un petit détartrage ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







bon à ce soir

si la grève le veut bien et que je ne reste pas sur le quai de la gare ce soir


----------



## baax (3 Avril 2003)

Le rapport Sunset BD / Soif du mal est il d'ordre technique ?

Le plan séquence d'ouverture dans la soif du mal est il important ?

Tu vas parler oui !


----------



## barbarella (3 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par baax:</font><hr /> * Le rapport Sunset BD / Soif du mal est il d'ordre technique ?

Le plan séquence d'ouverture dans la soif du mal est il important ?

Tu vas parler oui !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Il n'y a pas pire sourd que celui qui ne veut pas entendre


----------



## baax (3 Avril 2003)




----------



## RV (3 Avril 2003)

bon mon train étant annulé je suis de retour parmis vous


----------



## RV (3 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par baax:</font><hr /> * Le rapport Sunset BD / Soif du mal est il d'ordre technique ?
* 

[/QUOTE]
il n'a jamais été dit qu'il y avait un rapport entre la soif du mal et Sunset.
J'ai même mis en garde plusieurs fois en disant que le lien était entre l'énigme et Sunset et pas forcément avec le film.
depuis dans la devinette précédente j'avais (suite à un malentendu avec 'tanplan, ce n'était pas volontaire) donné l'indice que Sunset permettait de trouver la piste qui coduisait à la deuxième faute d'orthographe.

pour répondre à ta question c'est donc non





<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par baax:</font><hr /> * Le plan séquence d'ouverture dans la soif du mal est il important ?
* 

[/QUOTE]
non et je le regrette : un des plus beaux de toute l'histoire du cinéma.




<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par baax:</font><hr /> *Tu vas parler oui !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

grâce à sncf, je vais pouvoir le faire


----------



## RV (3 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

Il n'y a pas pire sourd que celui qui ne veut pas entendre  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

a qui adresses-tu ce post ?
vu le contexte plusieurs solutions son envisageables


----------



## baax (3 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 

il n'a jamais été dit qu'il y avait un rapport entre la soif du mal et Sunset. 
J'ai même mis en garde plusieurs fois en disant que le lien était entre l'énigme et Sunset et pas forcément avec le film. 
depuis dans la devinette précédente j'avais (suite à un malentendu avec 'tanplan, ce n'était pas volontaire) donné l'indice que Sunset permettait de trouver la piste qui coduisait à la deuxième faute d'orthographe. 

pour répondre à ta question c'est donc non 

* 

[/QUOTE]

Oui, c'était noté ! Excuse donc cette question, mais c'est quand même pas mal le bordel !

Or donc, nous avons sunset BD qui mêne a une piste qui mêne à la deuxième fôte d'orthograf.

La phrase "c'est plus un film sur le cinéma qu'un film de cinéma" mêne elle à cette piste ?

Est ce que ton patron va gueuler caus' a ce que t'es pas au turbin ?

La seconde fôte concerne aussi le titre "la soif du mâle" ?

Suif, soie, soin, soit, mûle, mêle, pâle, gâle, râle ?

Faut il créer un service minimum en france en cas de grève (sujet europe 1 à l'instant 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





) ? 

Vais je finir mon boulot en temps et heure vu le temps passé a essayer à décortiquer cette cocasse et sympathique (pour pas dire autre chose   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 !) énigme ?


----------



## RV (4 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par baax:</font><hr /> * 

Oui, c'était noté ! Excuse donc cette question, mais c'est quand même pas mal le bordel !


* 

[/QUOTE]
mais non c'est presque rangé dans le bon ordre



<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par baax:</font><hr /> * 


Or donc, nous avons sunset BD qui mêne a une piste qui mêne à la deuxième fôte d'orthograf.  * 

[/QUOTE]
oui mais la faute concernait la cinquième énigme. Dans celle-ci il n'y a pas de faute d'orthographe mais le rapport entre Sunset et l'énigme reste inchangé.





<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par baax:</font><hr /> * 



La phrase "c'est plus un film sur le cinéma qu'un film de cinéma" mêne elle à cette piste ?

* 

[/QUOTE]
oui



<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par baax:</font><hr /> * 

Est ce que ton patron va gueuler caus' a ce que t'es pas au turbin ?


* 

[/QUOTE]
non je suis plus embêté qu'autre chose. C'était la dernière correction des étudiants avant leur rendu la semaine prochaine et ma collègue a dû la faire seule.



<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par baax:</font><hr /> * 



La seconde fôte concerne aussi le titre "la soif du mâle" ? * 

[/QUOTE]
il y avait 2 fautes entre la soif du mal et la soif du mâle. Celle qui avait été découverte (par barbarella il me semble) était le â. donc je vous laisse trouver l'autre seuls  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par baax:</font><hr /> * 

Suif, soie, soin, soit, mûle, mêle, pâle, gâle, râle ?

* 

[/QUOTE]
non voir réponse précédente.




<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par baax:</font><hr /> * 


Faut il créer un service minimum en france en cas de grève (sujet europe 1 à l'instant 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) ?   * 

[/QUOTE]

délicat problème.
En ce qui concerne mon train, il semble que le service minimum a eu lieu à 6h25


----------



## baax (4 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 

il y avait 2 fautes entre la soif du mal et la soif du mâle. Celle qui avait été découverte (par barbarella il me semble) était le â. donc je vous laisse trouver l'autre seuls 
* 

[/QUOTE]

euh ... ?





désolé


----------



## RV (4 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par baax:</font><hr /> * 

euh ... ?





désolé  * 

[/QUOTE]





entre la soif du  *mal*  et la soif du  *mâle* il y a 2 différences. Cherche bien


----------



## baax (4 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 





entre la soif du  mal  et la soif du  mâle il y a 2 différences. Cherche bien 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]





euh ... !!!!!!!!!!!!

C va comme ca ??


----------



## barbarella (4 Avril 2003)

Est-ce que 

la première différence se situe sur le mot soif ?

la seconde les mots mal/mâle ?


----------



## barbarella (4 Avril 2003)

Pourrait-il s'agir d'ambition ?


----------



## bonpat (4 Avril 2003)

Deux différences : un "^" et un "e"


----------



## Luc G (4 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * Est-ce que 

la première différence se situe sur le mot soif ?

la seconde les mots mal/mâle ?

* 

[/QUOTE]

Va boire un coup, Barbarella ; ça te réhydratera le neurone.


----------



## RV (4 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * Est-ce que 

la première différence se situe sur le mot soif ?

la seconde les mots mal/mâle ?

* 

[/QUOTE]





il y a 2 différences mais elles se situent entre mal et mâle ? Enfin moi j'en vois 2 et vous ?


----------



## RV (4 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * Pourrait-il s'agir d'ambition ?
* 

[/QUOTE]
non


----------



## RV (4 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * Deux différences : un "^" et un "e"
* 

[/QUOTE]
oui
ça tombe bien celui là ne compte pas et c'est sur bonpat que ça tombe


----------



## barbarella (4 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 
oui
ça tombe bien celui là ne compte pas et c'est sur bonpat que ça tombe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Parce que maintenat il faut chercher des trucs évidents


----------



## RV (4 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

Parce que maintenat il faut chercher des trucs évidents  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

mais ça a toujours été évident non ?
enfin certaines choses 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




bon ce rapport entre sunset et l'énigme (ou les énigmes 5 et 6)


----------



## baax (4 Avril 2003)

Est ce que ca  un rapport avec le final cut ?


----------



## barbarella (4 Avril 2003)

Ce qui pourrait nous aider, c'est une petite synthèse, je ne sais plus où j'en suis.

Sinon est-ce que la lettre E a un rapport avec l'énigme ?

En fait je me demande si je ne ferais pas mieux d'arrêter, je commence à développer un sérieux complexe, et je ne voudrais pas rester traumatisée à vie


----------



## RV (4 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par baax:</font><hr /> * Est ce que ca  un rapport avec le final cut ?
* 

[/QUOTE]
non


----------



## barbarella (4 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * Ce qui pourrait nous aider, c'est une petite synthèse, je ne sais plus où j'en suis.

Sinon est-ce que la lettre E a un rapport avec l'énigme ?

En fait je me demande si je ne ferais pas mieux d'arrêter, je commence à développer un sérieux complexe, et je ne voudrais pas rester traumatisée à vie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Il y a une question toute seule, ci-dessus


----------



## RV (4 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * Ce qui pourrait nous aider, c'est une petite synthèse, je ne sais plus où j'en suis.
* 

[/QUOTE]
je vais étudier le problème



<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * Sinon est-ce que la lettre E a un rapport avec l'énigme ? * 

[/QUOTE]
oui puisqu'elle constituait la 2ème faute de la cinquième énigme.



<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * ?

En fait je me demande si je ne ferais pas mieux d'arrêter, je commence à développer un sérieux complexe, et je ne voudrais pas rester traumatisée à vie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
mais non mais non
il faut persévérer


----------



## RV (4 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

Il y a une question toute seule, ci-dessus  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

merci


----------



## barbarella (4 Avril 2003)

Bon je me sens mieux j'ai trouvé l'énigme de bonpat, une pause et à moi Hollywood


----------



## barbarella (4 Avril 2003)

mais n'empêche qu'une petite synthèse, toute petite, serait la bien venue.


----------



## RV (4 Avril 2003)

Résumé n°3:

tout d'abord le rappel de l'énigme :

_C'est dans Sunset Boulevard, et à la suite d'une erreur sur la personne que mackie décida de ne pas accepter le rôle qu'on lui proposait dans ce film._

Il s'agit d'un film de guerre américain en couleur. Mackie refuse le rôle car il s'agit de celui d'un "condamné à mort".

La devinette n'a pas de rapport avec les fautes d'orthographe de mackie 

L'erreur sur la personne est de type : homonymie

Je rappelle que dans l'énigme précédente, un élément (le rapport entre Sunset boulevard et la devinette) n'avait  pas été élucidé, aussi l'ai-je remis en jeu pour la sixième. 

Ce rapport de l'énigme à _Sunset Boulevard_ est du même ordre que dans la cinquième énigme.
Dans cette dernière il vous aurait mis sur la piste de la deuxième faute d'orthographe soit le "E" de mâle à la place de mal (je rappelle soif du mal &gt; soif du mâle).

Les éléments suivant du film :
- des acteurs jouent leur propre rôle
- Cecil B De Mille tourne Samson et delilah dans le film
ont un rapport dans le lien qui unit _Sunset Boulevard_  à l'énigme.
Toutefois ce lien est indépendant de l'identité des interprètes. Il est lié au film lui-même et d'une certaine façon avec le thème des biographèmes.
On peut dire qu'il faut considérer _Sunset Boulevard_  comme un film sur le cinéma pour découvrir son rapport avec l'intrigue.
Je rappelle que ce rapport est avec l'intrigue et non avec le film à découvrir.


----------



## RV (4 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * Bon je me sens mieux j'ai trouvé l'énigme de bonpat, une pause et à moi Hollywood  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]
le truc de gonzesse ?
oh pardon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




je vais aller voir 
j'espère que mes questions t'auront aidée


----------



## RV (4 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * mais n'empêche qu'une petite synthèse, toute petite, serait la bien venue. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

c'est fait


----------



## bonpat (4 Avril 2003)

l'homonymie porte sur le nom d'un acteur dans le film ?

l'homonymie porte sur le nom d'un acteur dans la vie réèlle ?


----------



## RV (4 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * l'homonymie porte sur le nom d'un acteur dans le film ?
* 

[/QUOTE]
non


<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> *l'homonymie porte sur le nom d'un acteur dans la vie réèlle ?   * 

[/QUOTE]
non


----------



## bonpat (4 Avril 2003)

l'homonymie porte sur le nom d'un réalisateur ?

l'homonymie porte sur le nom d'un film ?(?)

l'homonymie porte sur le nom de mackie ?


----------



## RV (4 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * l'homonymie porte sur le nom d'un réalisateur ?

* 

[/QUOTE]
non




<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 

l'homonymie porte sur le nom d'un film ?(?)


* 

[/QUOTE]
non




<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * l'homonymie porte sur le nom de mackie ?

* 

[/QUOTE]
non


----------



## barbarella (4 Avril 2003)

Cest en jouant dans Sunset Boulevard, à la suite dune erreur sur la personne, et parce que le rôle quon lui propose est celui dun condamné à mort, que Mackie refuse de jouer dans ce film de guerre américain, en couleur.

1 - L'ai-je bien reformulé ?

Lerreur sur la personne consiste en une homonymie.

2 - Est-ce que le nom d'un des personnages jouant dans Sunset bd est le même que celui dun des personnages jouant dans le film à découvrir ?


----------



## barbarella (4 Avril 2003)

Est-ce que l'erreur sur la personne concerne :

- un homme ?

- une femme ?


----------



## RV (4 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * C?est en jouant dans Sunset Boulevard, à la suite d?une erreur sur la personne, et parce que le rôle qu?on lui propose est celui d?un condamné à mort, que Mackie refuse de jouer dans ce film de guerre américain, en couleur.

1 - L'ai-je bien reformulé ?

* 

[/QUOTE]
presque mais certains enchaînements risquent de créer des confusions.


<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * L?erreur sur la personne consiste en une homonymie.

* 

[/QUOTE]
je confirme


<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> *
2 - Est-ce que le nom d'un des personnages jouant dans Sunset bd est le même que celui d?un des personnages jouant dans le film à découvrir ? 

* 

[/QUOTE]
comme pour la cinquième (puisque le rapport est du même ordre)  *le rapport avec Sunset Boulevard est avec la devinette et non en lien direct avec le film à découvrir*


----------



## RV (4 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * Est-ce que l'erreur sur la personne concerne :

- un homme ?
* 

[/QUOTE]
oui


<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * Est-ce que l'erreur sur la personne concerne :
- une femme ?   * 

[/QUOTE]
non


----------



## barbarella (4 Avril 2003)

Tout cela est vraiment contrariant, je suis au bout du rouleau, de pellicule il va sans dire,


----------



## RV (4 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * Tout cela est vraiment contrariant, je suis au bout du rouleau, de pellicule il va sans dire,  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

pourquoi ?


----------



## barbarella (4 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 

pourquoi ?  * 

[/QUOTE]












A ton avis 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










c'est trop long maintenant 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




en tout cas je ne veux plus attendre la solution. Je renonce, je démissionne, j'abdique et bravo à toi


----------



## barbarella (4 Avril 2003)

Et M#### à la sncf


----------



## RV (4 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 












A ton avis 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










c'est trop long maintenant 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




en tout cas je ne veux plus attendre la solution. Je renonce, je démissionne, j'abdique et bravo à toi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

manque de patience


----------



## RV (4 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * Et M#### à la sncf  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

qu'est-ce qu'elle t'a fait


----------



## bonpat (4 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 












A ton avis 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










c'est trop long maintenant 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




en tout cas je ne veux plus attendre la solution. Je renonce, je démissionne, j'abdique et bravo à toi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]
barbarella, et moi qui comptait sur toi pour avancer et te piquer la réponse à la dernière seconde


----------



## barbarella (4 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 

manque de patience 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






* 

[/QUOTE]

Ah bon, ça dure depuis le 24 mars dernier, je veux bien que ce soit un manque de patience, ceci n'engage que toi.

Et d'abord, prouves que tu connais les réponses


----------



## barbarella (4 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 


Et d'abord, prouves que tu connais les réponses  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Tiens, on se sent moins fier tout à coup


----------



## bonpat (4 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

Tiens, on se sent moins fier tout à coup  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]
ouais, moins fier !


----------



## barbarella (4 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 
ouais, moins fier ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

N'en fais pas trop, sinon, on saura jamais


----------



## RV (4 Avril 2003)

tu sais très bien que je ne vais pas livrer la réponse


----------



## barbarella (4 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * tu sais très bien que je ne vais pas livrer la réponse 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Ok, je propose un compromis. 

Dans toutes les épreuves un délai est imparti, que ce soit des examens, des épreuves sportives ou comme plus proche de nous "Et avec la tête". 

Ces délais sont fixés par consentement mutuel, expresse ou tacite, je propose deux jours maximum, sans réponse dans un délai de deux heures  la proposition sera adoptée de plein droit. 

Ces délais atteints le préposé aux devinettes, doit révéler la réponse, si personne n'a trouvé la solution. 

Ceci me semble la solution la plus adaptée aux intérêts de tous.


----------



## bonpat (4 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

Ok, je propose un compromis. 

Dans toutes les épreuves un délai est imparti, que ce soit des examens, des épreuves sportives ou comme plus proche de nous "Et avec la tête". 

Ces délais sont fixés par consentement mutuel, expresse ou tacite, je propose deux jours maximum, sans réponse dans un délai de deux heures  la proposition sera adoptée de plein droit. 

Ces délais atteints le préposé aux devinettes, doit révéler la réponse, si personne n'a trouvé la solution. 

Ceci me semble la solution la plus adaptée aux intérêts de tous.


* 

[/QUOTE]
ouais ! tout comme toi aussi


----------



## RV (4 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

Ok, je propose un compromis. 

Dans toutes les épreuves un délai est imparti, que ce soit des examens, des épreuves sportives ou comme plus proche de nous "Et avec la tête". 

Ces délais sont fixés par consentement mutuel, expresse ou tacite, je propose deux jours maximum, sans réponse dans un délai de deux heures  la proposition sera adoptée de plein droit. 

Ces délais atteints le préposé aux devinettes, doit révéler la réponse, si personne n'a trouvé la solution. 

Ceci me semble la solution la plus adaptée aux intérêts de tous.


* 

[/QUOTE]

par consentement mutuel, dis-tu ?
donc comme je n'y consens pas........ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



de mutuel il ne peut y avoir


----------



## barbarella (4 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 

par consentement mutuel, dis-tu ?
donc comme je n'y consens pas........ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



de mutuel il ne peut y avoir  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

RV, réfléchis bien, pense à tous les avantages que tu pourrais tirer de cette formule, plus de résumé à reprendre depuis le début, plus de réponse à des questions posées déjà vingt fois, quelque chose de rapide, sûr et efficace. C'est à toi de décider maintenant, prend seulement le temps de faire le tour de la question.


----------



## Luc G (4 Avril 2003)

La révolte gronde  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









à ma gauche : RV, à ma droite : Barbarella et bonpat ?

Qui l'emportera ?

Vous le saurez en suivant notre inénarrable feuilleton : "hop ! une devinette / sixième"

Tous les jours sur le bar MacGé

On notera la présence, rare suite aux consignes syndicales  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, de comparses épisodiques qui sont là pour mettre en valeur cette lutte fratricide 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

Comme disait Jean-Cristophe Averty : "à vos cassettes! "


----------



## barbarella (4 Avril 2003)

Je crois qu'il serait mal venu d'insister plus ce soir, juste un dernier mot cependant. 

Quand tu vas nous donner la réponse, pense à la satisfaction que tu auras de nous dire "Moi je savais, et pas vous" c'est ineffable. Je ressens déjà ta joie  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 et je me fais rire toute seule


----------



## barbarella (4 Avril 2003)

Faut être bête quand même


----------



## RV (4 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

RV, réfléchis bien, pense à tous les avantages que tu pourrais tirer de cette formule, plus de résumé à reprendre depuis le début, plus de réponse à des questions posées déjà vingt fois, quelque chose de rapide, sûr et efficace. C'est à toi de décider maintenant, prend seulement le temps de faire le tour de la question.



* 

[/QUOTE]

c'est à moi de décider ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




c'est fait j'ai pris ma décision


----------



## RV (4 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * La révolte gronde  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









à ma gauche : RV, à ma droite : Barbarella et bonpat ?

Qui l'emportera ?

* 

[/QUOTE]

moi je sais


----------



## RV (4 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * Je crois qu'il serait mal venu d'insister plus ce soir, juste un dernier mot cependant. 

Quand tu vas nous donner la réponse, pense à la satisfaction que tu auras de nous dire "Moi je savais, et pas vous" c'est ineffable. Je ressens déjà ta joie  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 et je me fais rire toute seule  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

comme je sais que je sais : j'ai déjà une grande satisfaction personnelle et je n'ai pas besoin de plus


----------



## RV (4 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * Faut être bête quand même  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]


----------



## RV (4 Avril 2003)

Rappel :


Résumé n°3:

tout d'abord le rappel de l'énigme :

_C'est dans Sunset Boulevard, et à la suite d'une erreur sur la personne que mackie décida de ne pas accepter le rôle qu'on lui proposait dans ce film._

Il s'agit d'un film de guerre américain en couleur. Mackie refuse le rôle car il s'agit de celui d'un "condamné à mort".

La devinette n'a pas de rapport avec les fautes d'orthographe de mackie 

L'erreur sur la personne est de type : homonymie

Je rappelle que dans l'énigme précédente, un élément (le rapport entre Sunset boulevard et la devinette) n'avait  pas été élucidé, aussi l'ai-je remis en jeu pour la sixième. 

Ce rapport de l'énigme à _Sunset Boulevard_ est du même ordre que dans la cinquième énigme.
Dans cette dernière il vous aurait mis sur la piste de la deuxième faute d'orthographe soit le "E" de mâle à la place de mal (je rappelle soif du mal &gt; soif du mâle).

Les éléments suivant du film :
- des acteurs jouent leur propre rôle
- Cecil B De Mille tourne Samson et delilah dans le film
ont un rapport dans le lien qui unit _Sunset Boulevard_  à l'énigme.
Toutefois ce lien est indépendant de l'identité des interprètes. Il est lié au film lui-même et d'une certaine façon avec le thème des biographèmes.
On peut dire qu'il faut considérer _Sunset Boulevard_  comme un film sur le cinéma pour découvrir son rapport avec l'intrigue.
Je rappelle que ce rapport est avec l'intrigue et non avec le film à découvrir.


----------



## RV (4 Avril 2003)

on sent que barbarella est proche de la solution
ou tou au moins d'un "oui"
ou peut-être même d'un non qui vaut oui
ou tout au moins d'un oui/non


----------



## barbarella (4 Avril 2003)

De toute façon, maintenant j'applique ma méthode, c'est le résultat qui compte après tout.

Eric von Stroheim joue t-il dans le film ?


----------



## barbarella (4 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 

c'est à moi de décider ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




c'est fait j'ai pris ma décision 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Je pense qu'il est inutile de te demander quelle est ta décision.


----------



## barbarella (4 Avril 2003)

Bon, puisque c'est comme ça je continue.

L'homonymie porte t'elle sur le non :

- d'un acteur ?

- du réalisateur ?

- d'un personnage du film ?

- du producteur ?


----------



## bonpat (4 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * Bon, puisque c'est comme ça je continue.

L'homonymie porte t'elle sur le non :
- d'un acteur ?
- du réalisateur ?
- d'un personnage du film ?
- du producteur ?
* 

[/QUOTE]

j'avais posé :
l'homonymie porte sur le nom d'un acteur dans le film ?
l'homonymie porte sur le nom d'un acteur dans la vie réèlle ?
l'homonymie porte sur le nom d'un réalisateur ?
l'homonymie porte sur le nom d'un film ?(?)
l'homonymie porte sur le nom de mackie ?

j'ai eu 5 x "non"


----------



## barbarella (4 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 

j'avais posé :
l'homonymie porte sur le nom d'un acteur dans le film ?
l'homonymie porte sur le nom d'un acteur dans la vie réèlle ?
l'homonymie porte sur le nom d'un réalisateur ?
l'homonymie porte sur le nom d'un film ?(?)
l'homonymie porte sur le nom de mackie ?

j'ai eu 5 x "non" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Tout d'abord merci pour tes encouragements, ils me vont droit au coeur.

Et puis j'ai aussi demandé pour le producteur, un des personnage, et ça, ça fait toute le différence. De toute façon l'homonymie elle porte bien sur quelque chose, et le risque de se prendre un NON, vaut bien la peine d'être pris.


----------



## barbarella (5 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr />*Voici donc le résumé n°5


rappel de la devinette :

C'est dans Sunset Boulevard, que mackie décida de jouer dans ce film, pensant y porter le chapeau.


Il faut donner au "chapeau" le sens du véritable accent circonflexe. Il concerne la lettre "A"

L'énigme est en rapport avec les fautes d'orthographe de mackie, il y en a plus qu'une.

Le film est un polar hollywoodien en N&amp;B d'avant 1960.

Le rapport au film Sunset Boulevard est autre qu'un rôle précis de mackie. Ce rôle n'a aucune incidence sur l'énigme.
Les éléments suivant du film :
- des acteurs jouent leur propre rôle
- Cecil B De Mille tourne Samson et delilah dans le film
ont un rapport dans le lien qui unit Sunset Boulevard à l'énigme. Toutefois ce lien est indépendant de l'identité des interprètes. Il est lié au film lui-même, et d'une certaine façon avec le thème de l'autobiographie

Je rappelle que Sunset Boulevard a un rapport avec l'énigme, ce qui ne veut pas forcément dire qu'il en a un directement avec le film à découvrir. Il permet de trouver la 2ème faute d'orthographe*

[/QUOTE]

J'en reviens à la cinquième énigme partiellement élucidée.

Est-ce que commencer par élucider cette dernière peut nous aider pour la sixième ?

Donc la lettre Â, nous a amené à "La soif du mâle" en passant par Orson Welles, acteur.

Je ne me souviens plus du lien entre Sunset bd et O Welles.

La seconde faute est un E, est-ce dans le titre original ou la traduction française du titre du film à découvrir ?


----------



## bonpat (5 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 
Donc la lettre Â, nous a amené à "La soif du mâle" en passant par Orson Welles, acteur.

La seconde faute est un E, est-ce dans le titre original ou la traduction française du titre du film à découvrir ? 
* 

[/QUOTE]
je croyais que la seconde faute, le "E", était celui à la fin du mot "mâle" en opposition à "mal", isn't?


----------



## barbarella (5 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 
je croyais que la seconde faute, le "E", était celui à la fin du mot "mâle" en opposition à "mal", isn't?   * 

[/QUOTE]

Oui, mais je n'y comprend plus rien, j'ai l'impression que tout cela n'est pas très clair


----------



## RV (5 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * De toute façon, maintenant j'applique ma méthode, c'est le résultat qui compte après tout.

Eric von Stroheim joue t-il dans le film ?   * 

[/QUOTE]
non


----------



## RV (5 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

Je pense qu'il est inutile de te demander quelle est ta décision.   * 

[/QUOTE]

oui (tu vois quand tu veux)


----------



## RV (5 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * Bon, puisque c'est comme ça je continue.

L'homonymie porte t'elle sur le non :

- d'un acteur ?

- du réalisateur ?

- d'un personnage du film ?

- du producteur ?
* 

[/QUOTE]

non pour tout


----------



## RV (5 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 

j'avais posé :
l'homonymie porte sur le nom d'un acteur dans le film ?
l'homonymie porte sur le nom d'un acteur dans la vie réèlle ?
l'homonymie porte sur le nom d'un réalisateur ?
l'homonymie porte sur le nom d'un film ?(?)
l'homonymie porte sur le nom de mackie ?

j'ai eu 5 x "non" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

oui c'est effectivement non à toute tes questions


----------



## RV (5 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

Tout d'abord merci pour tes encouragements, ils me vont droit au coeur.

Et puis j'ai aussi demandé pour le producteur, un des personnage, et ça, ça fait toute le différence. De toute façon l'homonymie elle porte bien sur quelque chose, et le risque de se prendre un NON, vaut bien la peine d'être pris. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

l'homonymie porte bien en effet sur une personne de sexe masculin, et tu as raison qui ne risque rien n'a rien.


----------



## RV (5 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

J'en reviens à la cinquième énigme partiellement élucidée.

Est-ce que commencer par élucider cette dernière peut nous aider pour la sixième ?

Donc la lettre Â, nous a amené à "La soif du mâle" en passant par Orson Welles, acteur.

Je ne me souviens plus du lien entre Sunset bd et O Welles.

La seconde faute est un E, est-ce dans le titre original ou la traduction française du titre du film à découvrir ? 




* 

[/QUOTE]

oulala ! c'est trop confus, je vais ranger un peu, pourtant il me semblait l'avoir déjà fait. L'énigme 5 était plus simple que ce que vous en avait fait.

que vous soyez arrivés à la soif du mal par orson Welles acteur est une chose possible, mais ce n'était pas le lien avec Sunset Boulevard. Sunst boulevar ne parle pas des réalisateurs qui sont eux mêmes acteurs dans leurs films tel que : Orson welles, Woody Allen, kenneth Branagh, etc.  Mais d'acteurs ou de gens du cinémas qui joue leur propre rôle ou des rôles d'acteurs ou de gens du cinéma. C'est comme il a été trouvé dernièrement un film sur le cinéma et sur sa mémoire.
Il n'y avait donc aucun lien entre Sunset boulevard et Orson Welles, il est donc normal que tu ne t'en souviennes pas.
Je répète que le lien devait vous mener à la deuxième faute d'orthographe qui était donc le "e" à la fin de mâle.

Pour cette énigme, il n'y a pas de fautes d'orthographe mais le même lien entre Sunset Boulevard et l'énigme permet de trouver un autre indice capital pour la découverte de l'énigme.


----------



## RV (5 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 
je croyais que la seconde faute, le "E", était celui à la fin du mot "mâle" en opposition à "mal", isn't?   * 

[/QUOTE]

oui c'est cela


----------



## RV (5 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

Oui, mais je n'y comprend plus rien, j'ai l'impression que tout cela n'est pas très clair 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

c'est très clair, mais malgré mes mises en garde répétées sur le fait qu'il n'y a pas de lien direct entre le titre du film et Sunset boulevard, vous persistez à en chercher 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



le lien existe  *entre l'énigme et sunset boulevard* et c'est tout.


----------



## barbarella (5 Avril 2003)

Je suis fatiguée, sans doute le fait de me réveiller ce matin en croyant être samedi et découvrir tard dans la matinée que c'était vendredi avec le stress qui accompagne ce genre de confusion. 

Il ya des jours comme ça, des enchevêtrements de quiproquos.

Demain il fera jour, vivement demain. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




L'énigme peut encore attendre, au point où nous en sommes


----------



## RV (5 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * Je suis fatiguée, sans doute le fait de me réveiller ce matin en croyant être samedi et découvrir tard dans la matinée que c'était vendredi avec le stress qui accompagne ce genre de confusion. 

Il ya des jours comme ça, des enchevêtrements de quiproquos.

Demain il fera jour, vivement demain. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




L'énigme peut encore attendre, au point où nous en sommes  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Peut-être qu'un oui t'aidera à mieux dormir


----------



## barbarella (5 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 

Peut-être qu'un oui t'aidera à mieux dormir  * 

[/QUOTE]

Maintenant il faut trouver la bonne question


----------



## RV (5 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

Maintenant il faut trouver la bonne question  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]
c'est indispensable


----------



## barbarella (5 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 
c'est indispensable 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Es tu *vraiment* sûr, que la seconde faute, le "E", était celui à la fin du mot "mâle" en opposition à "mal" ?


----------



## RV (5 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

Es tu vraiment sûr, que la seconde faute, le "E", était celui à la fin du mot "mâle" en opposition à "mal" ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

c'est ce qui a été trouvé, je l'ai approuvé et même répété.


----------



## barbarella (5 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 

c'est ce qui a été trouvé, je l'ai approuvé et même répété.  * 

[/QUOTE]

Est-ce un spectateur du film qui regarde le film dans le film ?

Au point où j'en suis, osons tout, le ridicule ne tue pas, n'est-ce pas ?


----------



## RV (5 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

Est-ce un spectateur du film qui regarde le film dans le film ?

Au point où j'en suis, osons tout, le ridicule ne tue pas, n'est-ce pas ?   * 

[/QUOTE]

non

je l'ai interprétée comme une question concernant l'erreur sur la personne, c'était cela ?


----------



## barbarella (5 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 

non

je l'ai interprétée comme une question concernant l'erreur sur la personne, c'était cela ?  * 

[/QUOTE]

oui, mais à part tous les intervenants cités qui reste-il ? 

le costumier ?
le maquilleur ?

Maaaaaaaaaackie auuuuuuu secouuuuuuuuurs.

Y at'il une solution à cette énigme ?


----------



## barbarella (5 Avril 2003)

Est-ce que la façon de poser les questions influence tes réponses ?















Ne suis-je pas cool ce soir ?


----------



## barbarella (5 Avril 2003)

et voilà on passe aux choses sérieuses, et plus personne  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Bonne nuit quand même


----------



## RV (5 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 
le costumier ?
* 

[/QUOTE]
non 


<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 
le maquilleur ?
* 

[/QUOTE]
non 


<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

oui, mais à part tous les intervenants cités qui reste-il ? 

* 

[/QUOTE]
il reste plein de monde, 
vous persistez à ne pas suivre les indices et les conseils que je vous donne.
Le rapport à Sunset est quasi découvert, il vous sera d'une très grande utilité (enfin j'espère) et je le répte il n'est absolument pas nécessaire d'avoir vu Sunset Boulevard pour trouver le lien qui le rattache à l'énigme.

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

.

Y at'il une solution à cette énigme ? 



* 

[/QUOTE]
bien sûr qu'il y en a une. Tu le sais bien et pourtant la 5 et la 6 sont moins "capillotractées" que les 2,3 et 4


----------



## RV (5 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * Est-ce que la façon de poser les questions influence tes réponses ?















Ne suis-je pas cool ce soir ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

si si et la façon de poser les questions n'influence pas les réponses.


----------



## RV (5 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> *











et voilà on passe aux choses sérieuses, et plus personne  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Bonne nuit quand même  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

eh bien bonjour !
je pensais qu'il n'y avait plus personne. Ce qui est assez fréquent le vndredi soir et j'avais eu une journée bien remplie.


----------



## RV (5 Avril 2003)

Je reposte le résumé, il n'y a rien de nouveau, toutefois entre le 2 et le 3 un copier/coller mal maîtrisé à fait disparaître une info.
Voivi donc le 
Résumé n°3_bis_:

tout d'abord le rappel de l'énigme :

_C'est dans Sunset Boulevard, et à la suite d'une erreur sur la personne que mackie décida de ne pas accepter le rôle qu'on lui proposait dans ce film._

Il s'agit d'un film de guerre américain en couleur. Mackie refuse le rôle car il s'agit de celui d'un "condamné à mort".

La devinette n'a pas de rapport avec les fautes d'orthographe de mackie 

L'erreur sur la personne est de type : homonymie

Je rappelle que dans l'énigme précédente, un élément (le rapport entre Sunset boulevard et la devinette) n'avait  pas été élucidé, aussi l'ai-je remis en jeu pour la sixième. 

Ce rapport de l'énigme à _Sunset Boulevard_ est du même ordre que dans la cinquième énigme.
Dans cette dernière il vous aurait mis sur la piste de la deuxième faute d'orthographe soit le "E" de mâle à la place de mal (je rappelle soif du mal &gt; soif du mâle).

Les éléments suivant du film :
- des acteurs jouent leur propre rôle
- Cecil B De Mille tourne Samson et delilah dans le film
ont un rapport dans le lien qui unit _Sunset Boulevard_  à l'énigme.
Toutefois ce lien est indépendant de l'identité des interprètes. Il est lié au film lui-même et d'une certaine façon avec le thème des biographèmes.
Mackie joue dans ce film, mais la particularité de son rôle n'a pas d'incidence sur l'énigme.
On peut dire qu'il faut considérer _Sunset Boulevard_  comme un film sur le cinéma pour découvrir son rapport avec l'intrigue.
Je rappelle que ce rapport est avec l'intrigue et non avec le film à découvrir.


----------



## baax (5 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> [
Ce rapport de l'énigme à _Sunset Boulevard_ est du même ordre que dans la cinquième énigme.
Dans cette dernière il vous aurait mis sur la piste de la deuxième faute d'orthographe soit le "E" de mâle à la place de mal (je rappelle soif du mal &gt; soif du mâle).
  [/b] 

[/QUOTE]

On cherche quoi en fait comme rapport de sunset BD à l'énigme ?
Un nom ?
Un concept ?
Un fait historique ?
Un livre ?
Un autre film ?
Un documentaire ?
Un personnage ?
Un journal (magazine, journaliste) ?
Un coiffeur ?
Une légende (fut elle hollywoodienne) ?
Une technique ?
Le crâne de Voltaire enfant ?

????


----------



## barbarella (5 Avril 2003)

Bonjour à toutes et à tous.

À Hollywood, Joe Gillis (William Holden), un scénariste sans le sou, est trouvé mort dans la piscine de Norma Desmond (Gloria Swanson), une ex-star du cinéma muet. *C'est la voix du mort qui va raconter l'histoire*.

Est-ce que ceci est important ?


----------



## barbarella (5 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par baax:</font><hr /> * 

On cherche quoi en fait comme rapport de sunset BD à l'énigme ?
Un nom ?
Un concept ?
Un fait historique ?
Un livre ?
Un autre film ?
Un documentaire ?
Un personnage ?
Un journal (magazine, journaliste) ?
Un coiffeur ?
Une légende (fut elle hollywoodienne) ?
Une technique ?
Le crâne de Voltaire enfant ?

????

* 

[/QUOTE]

Le rapport, justement. Sans vouloir faire de l'ombre à RV je crois que tu fais fausse route avec le crâne de Voltaire enfant. Enfin, je dis ça comme ça


----------



## RV (5 Avril 2003)

[/b] 

[/QUOTE] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 attention dans les réponses  suivantes je parle du rapport (en général) commun à la cinquième et la sixième énigme et non des éléments  que ce rapport permet de trouver.

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par baax:</font><hr /> * 

On cherche quoi en fait comme rapport de sunset BD à l'énigme ?
Un concept ?
Une légende ?
* 

[/QUOTE]
on peut dire que c'est assez proche même si ce n'est pas cela exactement. Donc un oui mais encore petit


<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par baax:</font><hr /> * 

On cherche quoi en fait comme rapport de sunset BD à l'énigme ?
Une légende hollywoodienne ?
* 

[/QUOTE]
non


<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par baax:</font><hr /> * 

On cherche quoi en fait comme rapport de sunset BD à l'énigme ?
Un nom ?
Un fait historique ?
Un livre ?
Un autre film ?
Un documentaire ?
Un personnage ?
Un journal (magazine, journaliste) ?
Un coiffeur ?
Une technique ?
Le crâne de Voltaire enfant ?

????

* 

[/QUOTE]
non


----------



## RV (5 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * Bonjour à toutes et à tous.

À Hollywood, Joe Gillis (William Holden), un scénariste sans le sou, est trouvé mort dans la piscine de Norma Desmond (Gloria Swanson), une ex-star du cinéma muet. C'est la voix du mort qui va raconter l'histoire.

Est-ce que ceci est important ?    * 

[/QUOTE]

oui, mais à condition de le prendre en considéraration avec les tous les autres éléments (voir résumé) et non dans son premier degré.


----------



## RV (5 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

Le rapport, justement. Sans vouloir faire de l'ombre à RV je crois que tu fais fausse route avec le crâne de Voltaire enfant. Enfin, je dis ça comme ça  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

c'est en effet une fausse route


----------



## RV (5 Avril 2003)

Nous sommes à la page 11 et nous n'avons pas encore vu melaure pour nous dire que 11 pages pour une énigme c'était peut-être un peu excessif


----------



## barbarella (5 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr />*  Bonjour à toutes et à tous.

À Hollywood, Joe Gillis (William Holden), un scénariste sans le sou, est trouvé mort dans la piscine de Norma Desmond (Gloria Swanson), une ex-star du cinéma muet. C'est la voix du mort qui va raconter l'histoire.

Est-ce que ceci est important ?*

[/QUOTE]



oui, mais à condition de le prendre en considéraration avec les tous les autres éléments (voir résumé) et non dans son premier degré.

donc ci-dessus plus :

Les éléments suivant du film :
- des acteurs jouent leur propre rôle
- Cecil B De Mille tourne Samson et delilah dans le film
ont un rapport dans le lien qui unit Sunset Boulevard à l'énigme.

nous mènent ils sur une bonne voie ?


----------



## barbarella (5 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * Nous sommes à la page 11 et nous n'avons pas encore vu melaure pour nous dire que 11 pages pour une énigme c'était peut-être un peu excessif 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	















* 

[/QUOTE]

On peut y aller alors


----------



## RV (5 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 



oui, mais à condition de le prendre en considéraration avec les tous les autres éléments (voir résumé) et non dans son premier degré.

donc ci-dessus plus :

Les éléments suivant du film :
- des acteurs jouent leur propre rôle
- Cecil B De Mille tourne Samson et delilah dans le film
ont un rapport dans le lien qui unit Sunset Boulevard à l'énigme.

nous mènent ils sur une bonne voie ?


* 

[/QUOTE]

oui et tu rajoutes "un film sur le cinéma" et ce que baax à mis à jour ce matin
et tu n'oublies pas que les particularités des rôles susmentionnés n'ont en soit pas d'importance.

dans un de mes posts d'hier soir j'avais résumé cela en disant :
_Sunset boulevard parle d'acteurs ou de gens du cinémas qui jouent leur propre rôle ou des rôles d'acteurs ou de gens du cinéma. C'est comme il a été trouvé dernièrement un film sur le cinéma et sur sa mémoire._


----------



## RV (5 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

On peut y aller alors  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

je pense que oui.


----------



## barbarella (5 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par baax:</font><hr />*

On cherche quoi en fait comme rapport de sunset BD à l'énigme ?
Un concept ?
Une légende ?*

[/QUOTE]


<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr />*on peut dire que c'est assez proche même si ce n'est pas cela exactement. Donc un oui mais encore petit*

[/QUOTE]

Une histoire ?


----------



## RV (5 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

Une histoire ?

* 

[/QUOTE]
oui cela se précise


----------



## barbarella (5 Avril 2003)

Est-ce que cette histoire est un hommage à Hollywood ?


----------



## RV (5 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * Est-ce que cette histoire est un hommage à Hollywood ?   * 

[/QUOTE]

non 

à la question de baax j'avais répondu oui à "légende" et non à "légende hollywoodienne"


----------



## baax (5 Avril 2003)

Une anecdote ?
Un rève ?
Une mythologie ?
Bernard Tapie ?

C'est votre dernier mot jean-pierre ?


----------



## RV (5 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par baax:</font><hr /> * Une anecdote ?
* 

[/QUOTE]
oui avec histoire trouvée par barbarella cela se précise



<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par baax:</font><hr /> *Un rève ?
Une mythologie ?
Bernard Tapie ?
* 

[/QUOTE]
non



<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par baax:</font><hr /> *C'est votre dernier mot jean-pierre ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
pour l'instant c'est : continuez!


----------



## barbarella (5 Avril 2003)

D'après ce que j'ai vu il y a quelques fims qui pourraient correspondre à l'énigme.

Est-ce un film récent (moins de cinq ans) ?

Un film des années 70 ?

Un film des annèes 60 ?

Y a t'il Hollywood dans le titre du film ?

Voilà, si c'est NON à tout, je te conseille de t'adresser à un spécialiste si tu la veux vraiment ta réponse


----------



## RV (5 Avril 2003)

Je vais répondre mais tu connais mon opinion là-dessus.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * D'après ce que j'ai vu il y a quelques fims qui pourraient correspondre à l'énigme.

* 

[/QUOTE]

Qu'as-tu vu ?


<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> *Est-ce un film récent (moins de cinq ans) ?

Un film des années 70 ?
Y a t'il Hollywood dans le titre du film ?



* 

[/QUOTE]
non



<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> *Un film des annèes 60 ?
* 

[/QUOTE]
oui



<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> *Voilà, si c'est NON à tout, je te conseille de t'adresser à un spécialiste si tu la veux vraiment ta réponse 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]
tiens il y a un oui 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




mais je vous suggère de retourner à l'énigme d'autant que vous ête vraiment très proches pour le rapport à Sunset.


----------



## baax (5 Avril 2003)

un fait divers ??


----------



## RV (5 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par baax:</font><hr /> * un fait divers ??  * 

[/QUOTE]
non

je vous suggère de relire le résumé attentivement (tout au moins la partie ayant trait à Sunset)


----------



## barbarella (6 Avril 2003)

Le rapport entre l'énigme et Sunset Boulevard, est un film qui parle d'un film  sur l'histoire du cinéma et ses anecdotes. 
Le film, du film est conté en voix "off" par un narrateur qui est mort dans le film racontant le film sur le cinéma. 

Voilà en gros ce que l'on peut tirer de mon pauvre cerveau flétri, pour le moment.

Est-ce clair ?


----------



## barbarella (6 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * Je vais répondre mais tu connais mon opinion là-dessus.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Oui, oui 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * tiens il y a un oui 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE] 

C'est pas trop douloureux j'espère


----------



## barbarella (6 Avril 2003)

Est-ce un film avec des morceaux de films dedans ?

Un peu comme les yaourts aux fruits en quelque sorte.


----------



## RV (6 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * Le rapport entre l'énigme et Sunset Boulevard, est un film qui parle d'un film  sur l'histoire du cinéma et ses anecdotes. * 

[/QUOTE]
oui


<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> *Le film, du film est conté en voix "off" par un narrateur qui est mort dans le film racontant le film sur le cinéma.   * 

[/QUOTE]
oui mais il y aune autre manière de formuler cela qui vous aiderez davantage.


----------



## RV (6 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

C'est pas trop douloureux j'espère  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
pas du tout au contraire, malgré ce que tu penses j'aime distribuer des oui à de bonnes questions, mais cela va sans dire.


----------



## RV (6 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * Est-ce un film avec des morceaux de films dedans ?

Un peu comme les yaourts aux fruits en quelque sorte. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
non

mais, je rappelle  (voix douce mais un peu forcée) que le rapport de Sunset Boulevard est avec l'intrigue et non avec le film à découvrir


----------



## RV (6 Avril 2003)

page 12 et melaure n'est pas venu faire de réflexion quant au nombre de pages ?


----------



## nato kino (6 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 
non

(voix douce mais un peu forcée)  * 

[/QUOTE]

Tu veux un peu de miel ?


----------



## RV (6 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 

Tu veux un peu de miel ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]
non merci.
oh pardon, c'est une question à laquelle j'aurai pu répondre oui. L'habitude sans doute  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



de passage ou de retour parmi nous?


----------



## barbarella (6 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr />* Le film, du film est conté en voix "off" par un narrateur qui est mort dans le film racontant le film sur le cinéma.*

[/QUOTE]


<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr />* oui mais il y aune autre manière de formuler cela qui vous aiderez davantage.*

[/QUOTE]


C'est un film, dans lequel un mort raconte en voix "off" un film sur le cinéma et ses anecdotes.*

Sur ce je m'accorde une pause.

Bonne après-midi

*ça me rappelle vaguement Sunset Boulevard


----------



## barbarella (6 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 
non

mais, je rappelle  (voix douce mais un peu forcée) que le rapport de Sunset Boulevard est avec l'intrigue et non avec le film à découvrir  * 

[/QUOTE]
Compris


----------



## RV (6 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 


C'est un film, dans lequel un mort raconte en voix "off" un film sur le cinéma et ses anecdotes.*

* 

[/QUOTE]
pêtit indice (mais alors uniquement parce que c'est le WE) je parlais d'un formulation plus générale


----------



## barbarella (6 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 
pêtit indice (mais alors uniquement parce que c'est le WE) je parlais d'un formulation plus générale


* 

[/QUOTE]

C'est un film sur l'histoire du cinéma et ses anecdotes.

Et cette fois j'y vais


----------



## RV (6 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

C'est un film sur l'histoire du cinéma et ses anecdotes.

Et cette fois j'y vais 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
oui mais cela on l'avait déjà dit. Je parlais du film raconté par le mort.


----------



## barbarella (6 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 
oui mais cela on l'avait déjà dit. Je parlais du film raconté par le mort.  * 

[/QUOTE]

Et je dirais rapidement que c'est Sunset Boulevard, mais c'est parce que je suis pressée.


----------



## baax (6 Avril 2003)

Des films qui parlent d'un film et de ses anecdotes ?

Américain le film ?
Francais ?
Autres ?

Chantons sous la pluie
la nuits américaine
intervista
euh...
chasseur blanc cur noir
re-euh...

bon réponds deja a ca ! j'vais chercher l'aspirine !


----------



## RV (6 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

Et je dirais rapidement que c'est Sunset Boulevard, mais c'est parce que je suis pressée.   * 

[/QUOTE]

je ne comprends pas ta réponse


----------



## baax (6 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

Et je dirais rapidement que c'est Sunset Boulevard, mais c'est parce que je suis pressée.   * 

[/QUOTE]

On tourne en rond !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












Remboursez !!


----------



## nato kino (6 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 
non merci.
oh pardon, c'est une question à laquelle j'aurai pu répondre oui. L'habitude sans doute  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



de passage ou de retour parmi nous?  * 

[/QUOTE]
De passage seulement, je n'ai plus d'aspirine...


----------



## RV (6 Avril 2003)

Ahrrrrrgggg!

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par baax:</font><hr /> *  j'vais chercher l'aspirine ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
tu m'en ramènes!


<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par baax:</font><hr /> * Des films qui parlent d'un film et de ses anecdotes ?

Américain le film ?
Francais ?
Autres ?

Chantons sous la pluie
la nuits américaine
intervista
euh...
chasseur blanc c?ur noir
re-euh...
* 

[/QUOTE]

Je rappelle  (voix toujours douce mais un peu plus forcée) que le rapport de Sunset Boulevard est avec l'intrigue et non avec le film à découvrir.
peut-être une précision il n'y a pas d'autres films à découvrir que celui demandé. Cela a toujours été comme cela depuis la première énigme. Dans la troisième, il y en avait effectivement plusieurs mais cela était précisé dans l'énoncé de l'énigme.
Donc ce rapport entre Sunset Boulevard et l'énigme ce n'est pas un film. Il se situe dans la mécanique de la devinette il permet de trouver un ou des indices depuis l'énoncé. Ce principe est celui des devinettes depuis la première, mais il semble que vous l'oubliez en ce moment.

J'ai vraiment l'impression qu'en mettant en vis à vis les éléments que vous avez trouvés sur Sunset avec l'indice qu'il aurait permit de découvrir dans la cinquième, vous êtes à un quart de cheveux de la découverte de cette partie de l'énigme.


----------



## RV (6 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 
De passage seulement, je n'ai plus d'aspirine... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

demande à baax il est parti faire les courses


----------



## RV (6 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 
J'ai vraiment l'impression qu'en mettant en vis à vis les éléments que vous avez trouvés sur Sunset avec l'indice qu'il aurait permit de découvrir dans la cinquième, vous êtes à un quart de cheveux de la découverte de cette partie de l'énigme. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

on demande un "finisseur" !!!!
pour cette partie de l'énigme tout au moins


----------



## RV (6 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par baax:</font><hr /> * 

On tourne en rond !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












Remboursez !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

oui là j'avoue que la réponse de barbarella est limite flood. pourtan t ce n'est pas son genre.


----------



## barbarella (6 Avril 2003)

C'est un film dans lequel un mort raconte sa mort dans le tournage d'un film sur l'histoire du cinéma et de ses anecdotes. Il est deux fois acteurs.
A+


----------



## baax (6 Avril 2003)

Cher RV
pourrais-tu, dans un excès de bonté, m'expliquer le "oui" que tu as placé sous cette question proposition de Barbarella il y a quelques 25 posts de cela ?

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 
Posté à l'origine par barbarella:
------------------------------------------------------------------------
Le rapport entre l'énigme et Sunset Boulevard, est un film qui parle d'un film sur l'histoire du cinéma et ses anecdotes. 
------------------------------------------------------------------------


oui * 

[/QUOTE]

Je sais que le ouiski est très mauvais pour les neurones, mais il m'a semblé comprendre, étant donné ta réponse affirmative, que "le rapport entre l'énigme et Sunset Boulevard, est un film qui parle d'un film sur l'histoire du cinéma et ses anecdotes."

Or, d'une voix douce mais un peu plus forcée, tu viens de nous rappeler que <blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> *il n'y a pas d'autres films à découvrir que celui demandé.* 

[/QUOTE]

Dois-je cessé toute consommation de boissons alcooliques dans les plus bref délais ?

bien à toi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



PS je pense prendre 4 boites de prozac en plus de l'aspirine, en veux tu ??


----------



## RV (6 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * C'est un film dans lequel un mort raconte sa mort dans le tournage d'un film sur l'histoire du cinéma et de ses anecdotes. Il est deux fois acteurs.
A+   * 

[/QUOTE]

oui, mais ce n'est pas à cela que je voulais que tu arrive. Mais à quelque chose de beaucoup plus général comme un mode (là j'aide vraiment beaucoup, je dois faire attention à moi, c'est inquiétant).


----------



## barbarella (6 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 

oui, mais ce n'est pas à cela que je voulais que tu arrive. Mais à quelque chose de beaucoup plus général comme un mode (là j'aide vraiment beaucoup, je dois faire attention à moi, c'est inquiétant).  * 

[/QUOTE]

Qu'entends tu par mode ?

Un film autobiographique ?

Un film anecdotique ?


----------



## RV (6 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par baax:</font><hr /> * Cher RV
pourrais-tu, dans un excès de bonté, m'expliquer le "oui" que tu as placé sous cette question proposition de Barbarella il y a quelques 25 posts de cela ?

* 

[/QUOTE]
oui je le peux : il me semblait qu'elle parlait de l'interprétation qu'il fallait faire de Sunset Boulevard pour découvrir l'énigme. Je n'ai pas songé une seconde au sens auquel tu fais allusion car il était tellement évident pour moi (rapport au principe même des énigmes) qu'il n'y avait pas d'autres titres de film à découvrir.
Je te rappelle quand même que j'ai répondu oui (avec plus ou moins de vigueur certes) au fait que le rapport à découvrir était plus ou moins de l'ordre d'un concept, d'une légende, d'une histoire ou encore d'une anecdote. Sachant qu'aucun de ces mots n'est vraiment juste, mais il me semblait vous indiquer la bonne direction. Il n'a jamais été question d'un film.





<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par baax:</font><hr /> * Dois-je cessé toute consommation de boissons alcooliques dans les plus bref délais ?   * 

[/QUOTE]
il a été de toute façon démontré que l'alcool n'était pas très bon pour la santé.



<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par baax:</font><hr /> * PS je pense prendre 4 boites de prozac en plus de l'aspirine, en veux tu ??  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]
pour moi l'aspirine suffira.
Pense à en prendre pour 'tanplan, et pour le prozac demande lui.


----------



## RV (6 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

Qu'entends tu par mode ?

Un film autobiographique ?

Un film anecdotique ?

* 

[/QUOTE]

est-ce qu'un mode est un film ?
il n'y a qu'un seul film à trouver.


----------



## RV (6 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 
oui je le peux : il me semblait qu'elle parlait de l'interprétation qu'il fallait faire de Sunset Boulevard pour découvrir l'énigme. Je n'ai pas songé une seconde au sens auquel tu fais allusion car il était tellement évident pour moi (rapport au principe même des énigmes) qu'il n'y avait pas d'autres titres de film à découvrir.
Je te rappelle quand même que j'ai répondu oui (avec plus ou moins de vigueur certes) au fait que le rapport à découvrir était plus ou moins de l'ordre d'un concept, d'une légende, d'une histoire ou encore d'une anecdote. Sachant qu'aucun de ces mots n'est vraiment juste, mais il me semblait vous indiquer la bonne direction. Il n'a jamais été question d'un film.
* 

[/QUOTE]

je viens de relire la citation de barbarella dans son contexte. Il me semble quand même que mon interpréattion est la bonne.


----------



## barbarella (6 Avril 2003)

Narratif ?


----------



## RV (6 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * Narratif ?    * 

[/QUOTE]
oui, il s'agit d'un genre narratif, mais cela peut -être plus particulier


----------



## barbarella (6 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 
oui, il s'agit d'un genre narratif, mais cela peut -être plus particulier  * 

[/QUOTE]

Un film narratif ?

Je ne désespère pas, mot à mot on va y arriver


----------



## barbarella (6 Avril 2003)

Il s'est pris les quatre boîtes de proazac Baax ?


----------



## RV (6 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

Un film narratif ?

Je ne désespère pas, mot à mot on va y arriver 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

tiens le mot film est revenu 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



vous y tenez  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






comme tu n'as pas répondu à ma question je vais donner mon avis : pour moi un mode n'est pas un film.


----------



## RV (6 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * Il s'est pris les quatre boîtes de proazac Baax ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

avec quelques aspirines et d'après ce que j'ai compris dans de l'alcool


----------



## RV (6 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 

avec quelques aspirines et daprès ce que j'ai compris dans de l'alcool 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

je v devrais peut-être livrer la clé de l'énigme avant qu'il arrive un accident ?


----------



## RV (6 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 

je v devrais peut-être livrer la clé de l'énigme avant qu'il arrive un accident ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
oups cela m'a échappé, nous sommes pourtant le 5. Je regarde toujours en arrière


----------



## barbarella (6 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 

je v devrais peut-être livrer la clé de l'énigme avant qu'il arrive un accident ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Pas maintenant, je sens que c'est tout près. 

Tu es d'accord pour narratif ?

Film narratif, ça va pas.

Esc-ce autour du mot mode qu'il faut chercher ?

Un scénario narratif ?

pfffff


----------



## RV (6 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

Pas maintenant, je sens que c'est tout près. 

Tu es d'accord pour narratif ?

Film narratif, ça va pas.

Esc-ce autour du mot mode qu'il faut chercher ?

Un scénario narratif ?

pfffff  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

oui il s'agit d'un mode ou d'un procédé narratif.
un scénario n'est pas non plus un mode


----------



## barbarella (6 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 

oui il s'agit d'un mode ou d'un procédé narratif.
un scénario n'est pas non plus un mode  * 

[/QUOTE]

Une technique narrative


----------



## RV (6 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

Une technique narrative  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
oui mais dans notre cas elle a un nom précis
et toujours dans notre cas je préfère quand même mode ou procédé, ils sont plus justes


----------



## barbarella (6 Avril 2003)

Est-ce un terme spécifique au cinéma ?

Parce que si c'est le cas je suis loin d'être une spécialiste


----------



## RV (6 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * Est-ce un terme spécifique au cinéma ?

Parce que si c'est le cas je suis loin d'être une spécialiste  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
oui, mais il est très connu, pas besoin d'être spécialiste


----------



## RV (6 Avril 2003)

bon je vais au miam-miam
je suis sûr qu'un éclair se produira durant mon absence


----------



## bonpat (6 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 
oui, mais il est très connu, pas besoin d'être spécialiste  * 

[/QUOTE]
avec des flash-back ?


----------



## barbarella (6 Avril 2003)

Un récit ?


----------



## RV (6 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 
avec des flash-back ?
* 

[/QUOTE]
oui


----------



## RV (6 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * Un récit ?   * 

[/QUOTE]
c'était effectivement un récit mais bonpat a trouvé le mot juste.


----------



## RV (6 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 
c'était effectivement un récit mais bonpat a trouvé le mot juste.  * 

[/QUOTE]

j'avais pourtant fait quelques  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 
oups cela m'a échappé, nous sommes pourtant le 5. Je regarde toujours   en arrière 



* 

[/QUOTE]


<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * bon je vais au miam-miam
je suis sûr qu'un  éclair   se produira durant mon absence 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]


----------



## Luc G (6 Avril 2003)

Même si ce n'est pas "little big man", est-ce que ça a à voir avec les guerres indiennes ?


----------



## RV (6 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * Même si ce n'est pas "little big man", est-ce que ça a à voir avec les guerres indiennes ?   * 

[/QUOTE]
non


----------



## RV (6 Avril 2003)

Un nouveau résumé car un indice important vient d'être mis à jour. j'en ai profité pour reformuler certains passages dans le résumé, ce "nouvel" éclairage pourra peut-être vous aider

Résumé n°4

tout d'abord le rappel de l'énigme :

_C'est dans Sunset Boulevard, et à la suite d'une erreur sur la personne que mackie décida de ne pas accepter le rôle qu'on lui proposait dans ce film._

Il s'agit d'un film de guerre américain des années 60 en couleur. Mackie refuse le rôle car il s'agit de celui d'un "condamné à mort".

La devinette n'a pas de rapport avec les fautes d'orthographe de mackie 

L'erreur sur la personne est de type : homonymie

Je rappelle que dans l'énigme précédente, un élément (le rapport entre Sunset boulevard et la devinette) n'avait pas été élucidé, aussi l'ai-je remis en jeu pour la sixième. 

Ce rapport de l'énigme à _Sunset Boulevard_ est du même ordre que dans la cinquième énigme.
Dans cette dernière il vous aurait mis sur la piste de la deuxième faute d'orthographe soit le "E" de mâle à la place de mal (je rappelle soif du mal &gt; soif du mâle).

Le rapport entre _Sunset Boulevard_ et l'énigme est à chercher dans le fait que  _Sunset Boulevard_ parle d'acteurs ou de gens du cinémas qui jouent leur propre rôle ou des rôles d'acteurs ou de gens du cinéma, et qu'il est construit selon le mode du flash-back. _Sunset Boulevard_ doit être considéré pour son rapport à l'intrigue comme un film sur le cinéma et sur sa mémoire. 

Mackie joue dans ce film, mais la particularité de son rôle n'a pas d'incidence sur l'énigme.


Je rappelle  que le rapport de Sunset Boulevard est avec l'intrigue et non avec le film à découvrir. 
Il n'y a pas d'autres films à découvrir que celui demandé. Donc le rapport entre Sunset Boulevard et l'énigme n'est pas un film. Il se situe dans la mécanique de la devinette il permet de trouver un ou des indices depuis l'énoncé.


----------



## RV (6 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * Même si ce n'est pas "little big man", est-ce que ça a à voir avec les guerres indiennes ?   * 

[/QUOTE]

ça aurait quand même toute les chances d'être classé dans le genre western


----------



## barbarella (6 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 
c'était effectivement un récit mais bonpat a trouvé le mot juste.  * 

[/QUOTE]

Désolée, je ne suis pas une angliciste distinguée, moi, chipoter pour une histoire de langue, c'est mesquin.

Si j'avais dis rétrospective, qu'aurais tu répondu ?


----------



## RV (6 Avril 2003)

comme vous avez un beau petit résumé tout neuf, vous allez réussir à vous passer de moi, car la journée commence très tôt demain (un dimanche cela ne devrait pas être permis)

si d'aventure vous posez des questions et pourquoi pas les bonnes, vous aurez peut-être un oui voire plusieurs. Qui sait le Père Noêl passe parfois en avril.


----------



## RV (6 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

Désolée, je ne suis pas une angliciste distinguée, moi, chipoter pour une histoire de langue, c'est mesquin.

Si j'avais dis rétrospective, qu'aurais tu répondu ?





* 

[/QUOTE]
j'aurai répondu un oui car cela à également à voir, mais ce n'est ni une traduction ni un synonyme de flash-back


----------



## barbarella (6 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 
j'aurai répondu un oui car cela à également à voir, mais ce n'est ni une traduction ni un synonyme de flash-back
* 

[/QUOTE]

Certes


----------



## barbarella (6 Avril 2003)

"Le rapport entre Sunset Boulevard et l'énigme est à chercher dans le fait que Sunset Boulevard parle d'acteurs ou de gens du cinémas qui jouent leur propre rôle ou des rôles d'acteurs ou de gens du cinéma,"

Ce ne sont pas de réels rôles de composition, je suppose qu'il doit y avoir un terme approprié.


----------



## bonpat (6 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * "Le rapport entre Sunset Boulevard et l'énigme est à chercher dans le fait que Sunset Boulevard parle d'acteurs ou de gens du cinémas qui jouent leur propre rôle ou des rôles d'acteurs ou de gens du cinéma,"

Ce ne sont pas de réels rôles de composition, je suppose qu'il doit y avoir un terme approprié.    * 

[/QUOTE]
Est-il question de perte de mémoire dans l'énigme ? ou dan sle film ?

je ne sais plus trop ce qu'on cherche, hi hi hi (copyright Oupsy)


----------



## RV (6 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * "Le rapport entre Sunset Boulevard et l'énigme est à chercher dans le fait que Sunset Boulevard parle d'acteurs ou de gens du cinémas qui jouent leur propre rôle ou des rôles d'acteurs ou de gens du cinéma,"

Ce ne sont pas de réels rôles de composition, je suppose qu'il doit y avoir un terme approprié.    * 

[/QUOTE]tu peux t'en tenir à la formulation du résumé elle est appropriée au problème.


----------



## RV (6 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 
Est-il question de perte de mémoire dans l'énigme ? ou dan sle film ?

* 

[/QUOTE]
non


<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 

je ne sais plus trop ce qu'on cherche
* 

[/QUOTE]
on cherche à résoudre une énigme qui aboutit à la découverte d'un titre de film


----------



## barbarella (6 Avril 2003)

Donc ce que l'on cherche maintenant c'est sur qui porte l'homonymie ?


----------



## barbarella (6 Avril 2003)

Est-ce que l'homonymie porte :

- uniquement sur l'orthographe du nom, homographe ? 

- uniquement sur la prononciation, homophone ?

- sur l'orthographe et la prononciation ?

Si après ça on dit que le bar n'est pas un lieu culturel, je me jette à l'eau


----------



## nato kino (6 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> *ce "nouvel" éclairage pourra peut-être vous aider
* 

[/QUOTE]

_héhéhé_


----------



## barbarella (6 Avril 2003)

Lhomonymie porte t-elle sur lun des personnages suivants :

Producteur ?

Metteur en scène ?

Narrateur ?

Arrangements musicaux ?

Monteur ?

Scénariste ?

Coiffeur ?

Maquilleur ?

Technicien ?

Cameraman ?

Acteur ?

Figurant ?

Je sais que certaines questions ont déjà été posées


----------



## barbarella (7 Avril 2003)

Je reprends la liste :

Accessoiriste ?

Cadreur ?

Cascadeur ?

Costumier ?

Décorateur ?

Eclairagiste ?

Habilleur ?

Machiniste ?

Ingénieur du son ?


----------



## barbarella (7 Avril 2003)

Est-ce que l'homonymie porte sur 

1 - Mackie et une autre personne ?

2 - Mackie a t-il confondu deux personnes homonymes ?


----------



## bonpat (7 Avril 2003)

L'homonymie porte-elle sur une personne ayant contribué à la création d'un des deux film celui qu'on cherche ou sunset Bd ?

Le flash-back est-il naturel/juste narratif dans le film?

Le flash-back est-il du à un accident dans le film ?

Le flash-back est-il du à une douleur dans le film ?

j'ai l'impression de m'éloigner de la résolution


----------



## nato kino (7 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 

j'ai l'impression de m'éloigner de la résolution  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

C'ets plus prudent...


----------



## barbarella (7 Avril 2003)

Bon, toujours pas de nouvelle, c'est pas du boulot ça


----------



## RV (7 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * Donc ce que l'on cherche maintenant c'est sur qui porte l'homonymie ?

* 

[/QUOTE]

oui
mais le rapport à sunset n'est pas encore complètement trouvé


----------



## RV (7 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * Est-ce que l'homonymie porte :

- uniquement sur l'orthographe du nom, homographe ? 


* 

[/QUOTE]
oui


<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * Est-ce que l'homonymie porte :

- uniquement sur la prononciation, homophone ?

- sur l'orthographe et la prononciation ?

* 

[/QUOTE]
non


<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * Si après ça on dit que le bar n'est pas un lieu culturel, je me jette à l'eau 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







* 

[/QUOTE]
il n'y que les mauvaises langues qui pourraient dire cela ..........
t'as ta bouée ?


----------



## RV (7 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * L?homonymie porte t-elle sur l?un des personnages suivants :

Producteur ?

Metteur en scène ?

Narrateur ?

Arrangements musicaux ?

Monteur ?

Scénariste ?

Coiffeur ?

Maquilleur ?

Technicien ?

Cameraman ?

Acteur ?

Figurant ?

* 

[/QUOTE]

non à tout
mais dans le rapport à Sunset il y a des questions que vous ne posez pas ?
Etrange car jusqu'à la 4ème vous les posiez


----------



## RV (7 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * Je reprends la liste :

Accessoiriste ?

Cadreur ?

Cascadeur ?

Costumier ?

Décorateur ?

Eclairagiste ?

Habilleur ?

Machiniste ?

Ingénieur du son ?




* 

[/QUOTE]

non à tout


----------



## RV (7 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * Est-ce que l'homonymie porte sur 

1 - Mackie et une autre personne ?

2 - Mackie a t-il confondu deux personnes homonymes ?   * 

[/QUOTE]


1- non

2- non


----------



## barbarella (7 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 

oui
mais le rapport à sunset n'est pas encore complètement trouvé  * 

[/QUOTE]

Seras tu un jour content ?


----------



## barbarella (7 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 
il n'y que les mauvaises langues qui pourraient dire cela ..........
t'as ta bouée ?  * 

[/QUOTE]

Veux tu dire que  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 noooooooon


----------



## RV (7 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * L'homonymie porte-elle sur une personne ayant contribué à la création d'un des deux film celui qu'on cherche ou sunset Bd ?
* 

[/QUOTE]
non


<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> *Le flash-back est-il naturel/juste narratif dans le film?

Le flash-back est-il du à un accident dans le film ?

Le flash-back est-il du à une douleur dans le film ?
* 

[/QUOTE]

le rapport de Sunset Boulevard est avec l'intrigue et non avec le film à découvrir, donc le flash-back (qui fait partie des indices de Sunset Boulevard) n'a aucun lien avec un film




<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> *j'ai l'impression de m'éloigner de la résolution  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]
pourquoi dis-tu cela ?


----------



## RV (7 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * Bon, toujours pas de nouvelle, c'est pas du boulot ça   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

voilà, voilà


----------



## barbarella (7 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 

non à tout
mais dans le rapport à Sunset il y a des questions que vous ne posez pas ?
Etrange car jusqu'à la 4ème vous les posiez  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

La quatrième quoi ?


----------



## barbarella (7 Avril 2003)

Il y a quand même eu un OUI


----------



## RV (7 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

La quatrième quoi ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
la quarième énigme.

vous devriez relire l'énoncé et le résumé notamment la totalité de ce qui concerne sunset


----------



## RV (7 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

Seras tu un jour content ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

oui mais je pense que le jour où vous éluciderez ce rapport c'est vous qui le serez.

Je ne comprends d'ailleurs pas pourquoi vous n'y arrivez pas car ce n'est pas compliqué


----------



## barbarella (7 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 


Je ne comprends d'ailleurs pas pourquoi vous n'y arrivez pas car ce n'est pas compliqué 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]


----------



## nato kino (7 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 

oui mais je pense que le jour où vous éluciderez ce rapport c'est vous qui le serez.

Je ne comprends d'ailleurs pas pourquoi vous n'y arrivez pas car ce n'est pas compliqué 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
C'est pas drôle !!


----------



## RV (7 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 


Je ne comprends d'ailleurs pas pourquoi vous n'y arrivez pas car ce n'est pas compliqué 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

je suis très sérieux, en relisant le résumé et en ommettant rien (je parle toujours de la partie sunset) il y a une question que vous devriez poser


----------



## barbarella (7 Avril 2003)

On se disperse et je ne sais plus, encore une fois où on en est, faut retourner à la quatrième énigme ?


----------



## barbarella (7 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 

je suis très sérieux, en relisant le résumé et en ommettant rien (je parle toujours de la partie sunset) il y a une question que vous devriez poser




* 

[/QUOTE]

Combien ?


----------



## RV (7 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 
C'est pas drôle !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

mais non c'est pas drôle


----------



## RV (7 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * On se disperse et je ne sais plus, encore une fois où on en est, faut retourner à la quatrième énigme ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			









* 

[/QUOTE]

non je disais qu'il y avait un aspect des chose auxquel vos vous attachiez jusqu'à la quatrième énigme et depuis la cinquième vous ne posez quasiment pas de question en rapport avec cela.
et je n'ai toujours pas compris pourquoi, et je pense que c'est pour cela que vous avancez difficilement sur le rapport à Sunset.
Mais pas besoin de retourner dans la quatrième pour cela, allez au résumé.


----------



## barbarella (7 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 

je suis très sérieux, en relisant le résumé et en ommettant rien (je parle toujours de la partie sunset) il y a une question que vous devriez poser




* 

[/QUOTE]

Veux tu parler de cette partie :

Le rapport entre Sunset Boulevard et l'énigme est à chercher dans le fait que Sunset Boulevard parle d'acteurs ou de gens du cinémas qui jouent leur propre rôle ou des rôles d'acteurs ou de gens du cinéma, et qu'il est construit selon le mode du flash-back. Sunset Boulevard doit être considéré pour son rapport à l'intrigue comme un film sur le cinéma et sur sa mémoire.

Je l'ai lu dix mille fois, et rien


----------



## RV (7 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

Combien ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

hors de prix


----------



## RV (7 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

Veux tu parler de cette partie :

Le rapport entre Sunset Boulevard et l'énigme est à chercher dans le fait que Sunset Boulevard parle d'acteurs ou de gens du cinémas qui jouent leur propre rôle ou des rôles d'acteurs ou de gens du cinéma, et qu'il est construit selon le mode du flash-back. Sunset Boulevard doit être considéré pour son rapport à l'intrigue comme un film sur le cinéma et sur sa mémoire.

Je l'ai lu dix mille fois, et rien  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

t'as pas l'impression qu'il en manque un bout ?


----------



## barbarella (7 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 

hors de prix 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Tout se négocie


----------



## RV (7 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

Tout se négocie  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

mais à un niveau tellement haut que parfois ce n'est même pas la peine d'y songer


----------



## barbarella (7 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 

t'as pas l'impression qu'il en manque un bout ?  * 

[/QUOTE]

Voilà ce que j'ai :

Résumé n°4

tout d'abord le rappel de l'énigme :

C'est dans Sunset Boulevard, et à la suite d'une erreur sur la personne que mackie décida de ne pas accepter le rôle qu'on lui proposait dans ce film.

Il s'agit d'un film de guerre américain des années 60 en couleur. Mackie refuse le rôle car il s'agit de celui d'un "condamné à mort".

La devinette n'a pas de rapport avec les fautes d'orthographe de mackie

L'erreur sur la personne est de type : homonymie

Je rappelle que dans l'énigme précédente, un élément (le rapport entre Sunset boulevard et la devinette) n'avait pas été élucidé, aussi l'ai-je remis en jeu pour la sixième.

Ce rapport de l'énigme à Sunset Boulevard est du même ordre que dans la cinquième énigme.
Dans cette dernière il vous aurait mis sur la piste de la deuxième faute d'orthographe soit le "E" de mâle à la place de mal (je rappelle soif du mal &gt; soif du mâle).

Le rapport entre Sunset Boulevard et l'énigme est à chercher dans le fait que Sunset Boulevard parle d'acteurs ou de gens du cinémas qui jouent leur propre rôle ou des rôles d'acteurs ou de gens du cinéma, et qu'il est construit selon le mode du flash-back. Sunset Boulevard doit être considéré pour son rapport à l'intrigue comme un film sur le cinéma et sur sa mémoire.

Mackie joue dans ce film, mais la particularité de son rôle n'a pas d'incidence sur l'énigme.


Je rappelle que le rapport de Sunset Boulevard est avec l'intrigue et non avec le film à découvrir.
Il n'y a pas d'autres films à découvrir que celui demandé. Donc le rapport entre Sunset Boulevard et l'énigme n'est pas un film. Il se situe dans la mécanique de la devinette il permet de trouver un ou des indices depuis l'énoncé.


----------



## nato kino (7 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 

mais non c'est pas drôle 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
Ben vi !!


----------



## barbarella (7 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 

mais non c'est pas drôle 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

T'énerves pas


----------



## barbarella (7 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 

mais à un niveau tellement haut que parfois ce n'est même pas la peine d'y songer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Le père Noël passe des fois en avril


----------



## RV (7 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 


Je rappelle que dans l'énigme précédente, un élément (le rapport entre Sunset boulevard et la devinette) n'avait pas été élucidé, aussi l'ai-je remis en jeu pour la sixième.

Ce rapport de l'énigme à Sunset Boulevard est du même ordre que dans la cinquième énigme.
Dans cette dernière il vous aurait mis sur la piste de la deuxième faute d'orthographe soit le "E" de mâle à la place de mal (je rappelle soif du mal &gt; soif du mâle).

Le rapport entre Sunset Boulevard et l'énigme est à chercher dans le fait que Sunset Boulevard parle d'acteurs ou de gens du cinémas qui jouent leur propre rôle ou des rôles d'acteurs ou de gens du cinéma, et qu'il est construit selon le mode du flash-back. Sunset Boulevard doit être considéré pour son rapport à l'intrigue comme un film sur le cinéma et sur sa mémoire.

Mackie joue dans ce film, mais la particularité de son rôle n'a pas d'incidence sur l'énigme.


Je rappelle que le rapport de Sunset Boulevard est avec l'intrigue et non avec le film à découvrir.
Il n'y a pas d'autres films à découvrir que celui demandé. Donc le rapport entre Sunset Boulevard et l'énigme n'est pas un film. Il se situe dans la mécanique de la devinette il permet de trouver un ou des indices depuis l'énoncé.
* 

[/QUOTE]

c'est tout cela la partie dédiée à Sunset


----------



## RV (7 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

Le père Noël passe des fois en avril  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

oui mais en avril il est fauché


----------



## barbarella (7 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 

oui mais en avril il est fauché  * 

[/QUOTE]






La grande réponse à vos petits soucis


----------



## barbarella (7 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr />*


Je rappelle que dans l'énigme précédente, un élément (le rapport entre Sunset boulevard et la devinette) n'avait pas été élucidé, aussi l'ai-je remis en jeu pour la sixième.

Ce rapport de l'énigme à Sunset Boulevard est du même ordre que dans la cinquième énigme.
Dans cette dernière il vous aurait mis sur la piste de la deuxième faute d'orthographe soit le "E" de mâle à la place de mal (je rappelle soif du mal &gt; soif du mâle).

Le rapport entre Sunset Boulevard et l'énigme est à chercher dans le fait que Sunset Boulevard parle d'acteurs ou de gens du cinémas qui jouent leur propre rôle ou des rôles d'acteurs ou de gens du cinéma, et qu'il est construit selon le mode du flash-back. Sunset Boulevard doit être considéré pour son rapport à l'intrigue comme un film sur le cinéma et sur sa mémoire.

Mackie joue dans ce film, mais la particularité de son rôle n'a pas d'incidence sur l'énigme.


Je rappelle que le rapport de Sunset Boulevard est avec l'intrigue et non avec le film à découvrir.
Il n'y a pas d'autres films à découvrir que celui demandé. Donc le rapport entre Sunset Boulevard et l'énigme n'est pas un film. Il se situe dans la mécanique de la devinette il permet de trouver un ou des indices depuis l'énoncé. * 

[/QUOTE]


<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 

c'est tout cela la partie dédiée à Sunset
* 

[/QUOTE]

Eh oui  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 pffff c'est dur  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 j'aurais jamais dû commencer, je regrette, je regrette, je regrette


----------



## RV (7 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 






La grande réponse à vos petits soucis 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
pas suffisant


----------



## bonpat (7 Avril 2003)

Faut-il chercher avec le mot "Sunset" ou son sens ?

Faut-il chercher avec le mot "boulevard" ou son sens?


----------



## barbarella (7 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 
pas suffisant 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Alors ça : 







ou peut-être un DVD, d'après toi lequel répondrait à l'énigme


----------



## barbarella (7 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * Faut-il chercher avec le mot "Sunset" ou son sens ?

Faut-il chercher avec le mot "boulevard" ou son sens?   * 

[/QUOTE]

Quel est le sens de tes questions


----------



## bonpat (7 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

Quel est le sens de tes questions  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]
Merci RV, euh barbarella pardon !

Je ne savais qu'il fallait que les questions aient un sens, désolé


----------



## RV (7 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * Faut-il chercher avec le mot "Sunset" ou son sens ?

Faut-il chercher avec le mot "boulevard" ou son sens?   * 

[/QUOTE]

non vous avez tous les indices sauf qu'il y a une liason qui n'ai pas faite


----------



## barbarella (7 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 

non vous avez tous les indices sauf qu'il y a une liason qui n'ai pas faite  * 

[/QUOTE]

Une liaison ou un pataquès ?


----------



## barbarella (7 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 

c'est tout cela la partie dédiée à Sunset
* 

[/QUOTE]

As tu la flemme de taper boulevard ? ou est-ce un indice ?

J'ai l'impression que ce n'est pas la première fois.


----------



## bonpat (7 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 

non vous avez tous les indices sauf qu'il y a une liason qui n'ai pas faite  * 

[/QUOTE]
Une liaison entre quoi et quoi ?


----------



## barbarella (7 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 
Merci RV, euh barbarella pardon !

Je ne savais qu'il fallait que les questions aient un sens, désolé 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

C'est une question de bon sens, l'énigme sinon, n'aurait pas lieu d'être.


----------



## barbarella (7 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr />*

mais dans le rapport à Sunset il y a des questions que vous ne posez pas ?
Etrange car jusqu'à la 4ème vous les posiez
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*

[/QUOTE]


Aldo ?


----------



## Luc G (7 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 

non vous avez tous les indices sauf qu'il y a une liason qui n'ai pas faite  * 

[/QUOTE]

Moi, les liaisons, je trouve ça dangereux, je vérifie d'abord si papa Grévisse il est d'accord.


----------



## barbarella (7 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 

non vous avez tous les indices sauf qu'il y a une liason qui n'ai pas faite  * 

[/QUOTE]

Est-ce que le fait que tu utilises le mot "liaison" est important ?

As-tu vu le film ?


----------



## barbarella (7 Avril 2003)

Mackie a t'il été assassiné ou menacé au cause d'une liaison avec une actrice du film ?


----------



## nato kino (7 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 

non vous avez tous les indices sauf qu'il y a une liason qui n'ai pas faite  * 

[/QUOTE]

Koikikoze ?


----------



## barbarella (7 Avril 2003)

Pour en revenir à l'homonymie, les noms se prononcent-ils différemment parce que ce sont des personnes de nationalités différentes ?


----------



## baax (7 Avril 2003)

Pas encore finie cette embrouille ?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Flashback + acteur jouant leur role + réalisateur tournant un film + film sur le cinéma + biograschpountz = le lien entre sunset et l'énigme qui permet de créer/comprendre la fôte du "e" de "mâle" ?

Et c'est pas du capillotractage ca ?
Faut envoyer la 101è aéroportée sur Malo les bains ! il finira bien par parler !


----------



## barbarella (7 Avril 2003)

Fais une descente, prends ça pour les tortures  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 entre les doigts de pieds c'est le plus efficace


----------



## barbarella (7 Avril 2003)

Dans lénigme précédente, le fait que Mackie pensait porter le chapeau nous a amené a la lettre *â*, puis de fil en aiguille à la soif du mâle.
La seconde faute le *e*, est en quelque sorte arrivée comme un cheveux sur la soupe. 

Y a til un rapport entre le *e* et lerreur sur la personne ?

Est-ce le *e* qui se prononce différement, à cause que c'est pas la même langue ? 

P.S. Je préfère la fleur d'oranger au prozac, je viens d'en préparer trois litres, qui en veut ?


----------



## baax (7 Avril 2003)

D'après RV, le lien entre Sunset et l'énigme aurait dû nous amener a trouver la seconde faute, a savoir le "*e* " de la "soif du mâl*e* " sauf erreur de ma part (ce qui est une probabilité à envisager !).

Question : dans cette nouvelle énigme que nous cherchons, un *e* joue t'il un rôle dans l'homonymie en question ?

Bonpat a trouver que le flashback avait un lien avec l'énigme qui a un lien avec le film ! Mais aucune liaison n'a été faite entre les éléments dont nous disposons !

Question : Sommes nous décidément trop cons ? (ce qui est une probabilité à envisager, pour moi tout du moins ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

Les éléments à lier sont : biographèmes, flashback, acteurs jouant leur propre rôle, réalisateur tournant un film, film sur le cinéma.

Le lien entre ces éléments est le lien avec le *e* de la "soif du mâl*e* " ? De l'homonymie ?

Est ce toujours de l'ordre du "concept", de l"anecdote" voire de la "légende" ?

RV, as tu bien pensé à rendre ta déclaration d'impôt à temps ?


----------



## nato kino (7 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par baax:</font><hr /> *

RV, as tu bien pensé à rendre ta déclaration d'impôt à temps ? 

* 

[/QUOTE]

mdr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













_Pour moi, c'est un oui définitif : suis trop con pour cherché, alors trouvé...!_


----------



## baax (7 Avril 2003)

T'as trouvé, 'tanplan ?


----------



## barbarella (7 Avril 2003)

Toujours rien  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 une pause alors


----------



## barbarella (8 Avril 2003)

Et si on se faisait un petit poker en attendant ?


----------



## barbarella (8 Avril 2003)

Quinte Flush


----------



## barbarella (8 Avril 2003)

Il me reste de la fleur d'oranger


----------



## RV (8 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

Une liaison ou un pataquès ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



* 

[/QUOTE]
une liaison toute simple


----------



## RV (8 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

As tu la flemme de taper boulevard ? ou est-ce un indice ?

J'ai l'impression que ce n'est pas la première fois.   * 

[/QUOTE]

c'est la flemme uniquement
je répète que les indices concernant Sunset (le film) sont trouvés, il faur maintenat établir le rapport avec l'énigme


----------



## RV (8 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

C'est une question de bon sens, l'énigme sinon, n'aurait pas lieu d'être. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

merci


----------



## RV (8 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 


Aldo ?
* 

[/QUOTE]

non ça c'est fait


----------



## RV (8 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

Est-ce que le fait que tu utilises le mot "liaison" est important ?
* 

[/QUOTE]
je répète que l'indice pour les questions est dans le résumé


<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 


As-tu vu le film ?   * 

[/QUOTE]
oui


----------



## RV (8 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * Mackie a t'il été assassiné ou menacé au cause d'une liaison avec une actrice du film ?   * 

[/QUOTE]
non


----------



## RV (8 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * Pour en revenir à l'homonymie, les noms se prononcent-ils différemment parce que ce sont des personnes de nationalités différentes ?   * 

[/QUOTE]
il n'a jamais été dit que les noms se prononçaient différemment.


----------



## RV (8 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 

Koikikoze ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

déjà levé ?


----------



## RV (8 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par baax:</font><hr /> * Pas encore finie cette embrouille ?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Flashback + acteur jouant leur role + réalisateur tournant un film + film sur le cinéma + biograschpountz = le lien entre sunset et l'énigme qui permet de créer/comprendre la fôte du "e" de "mâle" ?
* 

[/QUOTE]
c'est assez bien résumé, il manque un petit truc (qui figure dans le résumé) pour que peut-être ça fasse tilt.
J


----------



## RV (8 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * Dans l?énigme précédente, le fait que Mackie pensait porter le chapeau nous a amené a la lettre â, puis de fil en aiguille à la soif du mâle.
La seconde faute le e, est en quelque sorte arrivée comme un cheveux sur la soupe. 
* 

[/QUOTE]
non elle n'est poas arrivée du tout, c'est parce que le titre a été trouvé que la faute du "E" a été mise en évidence, mais la raison de la faute est restée pour l'instant inexplique. Le rapport à Sunset permettait de le trouver.


<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * Y a t?il un rapport entre le e et l?erreur sur la personne ?
* 

[/QUOTE]
oui

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * Dans l?énigme précédente, le fait que Mackie pensait porter le chapeau nous a amené a la lettre â, puis de fil en aiguille à la soif du mâle.
La seconde faute le e, est en quelque sorte arrivée comme un cheveux sur la soupe. 

Y a t?il un rapport entre le e et l?erreur sur la personne ?

Est-ce le e qui se prononce différement, à cause que c'est pas la même langue ? 

P.S. Je préfère la fleur d'oranger au prozac, je viens d'en préparer trois litres, qui en veut ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]


<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * Dans l?énigme précédente, le fait que Mackie pensait porter le chapeau nous a amené a la lettre â, puis de fil en aiguille à la soif du mâle.
La seconde faute le e, est en quelque sorte arrivée comme un cheveux sur la soupe. 

Y a t?il un rapport entre le e et l?erreur sur la personne ?

Est-ce le e qui se prononce différement, à cause que c'est pas la même langue ? 

P.S. Je préfère la fleur d'oranger au prozac, je viens d'en préparer trois litres, qui en veut ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]


----------



## RV (8 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> *P.S. Je préfère la fleur d'oranger au prozac, je viens d'en préparer trois litres, qui en veut ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]
oui si c'est offert de bon coeur

........

mais rien en échange, qu'on soit bien d'accord


----------



## barbarella (8 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 
c'est assez bien résumé, il manque un petit truc (qui figure dans le résumé) pour que peut-être ça fasse tilt.
J  * 

[/QUOTE]
J est-ce un indice ?


----------



## barbarella (8 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 
oui si c'est offert de bon coeur

........

mais rien en échange, qu'on soit bien d'accord  * 

[/QUOTE]

C'est bien mal me connaître


----------



## RV (8 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par baax:</font><hr /> * D'après RV, le lien entre Sunset et l'énigme aurait dû nous amener a trouver la seconde faute, a savoir le "e " de la "soif du mâle " sauf erreur de ma part (ce qui est une probabilité à envisager !).

Question : dans cette nouvelle énigme que nous cherchons, un e joue t'il un rôle dans l'homonymie en question ? 

* 

[/QUOTE]
oui


<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par baax:</font><hr /> * Bonpat a trouver que le flashback avait un lien avec l'énigme qui a un lien avec le film ! Mais aucune liaison n'a été faite entre les éléments dont nous disposons !

Question : Sommes nous décidément trop cons ? (ce qui est une probabilité à envisager, pour moi tout du moins ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )
* 

[/QUOTE]
non je ne penses pas, juste un peu étourdis


<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par baax:</font><hr /> * Les éléments à lier sont : biographèmes, flashback, acteurs jouant leur propre rôle, réalisateur tournant un film, film sur le cinéma.  * 

[/QUOTE]
plus ce que vous ne voulez décidément pas intégrer et qui est dans le résumé.


<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par baax:</font><hr /> *Le lien entre ces éléments est le lien avec le e de la "soif du mâle " ? De l'homonymie ?


* 

[/QUOTE]
non



<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par baax:</font><hr /> *
Est ce toujours de l'ordre du "concept", de l"anecdote" voire de la "légende" ?
* 

[/QUOTE]
anecdote et légende sont plus juste que concept

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par baax:</font><hr /> *
RV, as tu bien pensé à rendre ta déclaration d'impôt à temps ? 

* 

[/QUOTE]
moi c'est plus tard, donc pas encore rendue


----------



## RV (8 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 

mdr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













Pour moi, c'est un oui définitif : suis trop con pour cherché, alors trouvé...!






* 

[/QUOTE]

non seulement il a piqué des expressions à alèm mais en plus il fait les fautes de mackie


----------



## RV (8 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par baax:</font><hr /> * T'as trouvé, 'tanplan ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









* 

[/QUOTE]


----------



## RV (8 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * Toujours rien  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 une pause alors 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
voilà, voilà!


----------



## RV (8 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * Il me reste de la fleur d'oranger  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]
toujours partant, mêmes conditions


----------



## RV (8 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 
J est-ce un indice ?   * 

[/QUOTE]
non un truc oublié 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




les indices sont dans le résumé


----------



## barbarella (8 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 
toujours partant, mêmes conditions  * 

[/QUOTE]

Toi, tes conditions c'est rien en échange, seulement toi tu ne proposes rien,


----------



## bonpat (8 Avril 2003)

Faut-il chercher l'homonymie entre Mackie et Macki ?


----------



## RV (8 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

Toi, tes conditions c'est rien en échange, seulement toi tu ne proposes rien,  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



* 

[/QUOTE]
mais si des énigmes


----------



## RV (8 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * Faut-il chercher l'homonymie entre Mackie et Macki ?   * 

[/QUOTE]
non


----------



## barbarella (8 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 
mais si des énigmes  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Donne moi un indice un seul, ça restera entre nous, promis, craché, quelque chose de concret, pas un oui/non, ni un oui, ni un non, un indice un vrai. 
Penses tu tenir encore deux trois ans ? Non, ce ne serait pas raisonnable, aujourd'hui je sens que c'est le bon jour.

_si ça marche pas je fais intervenir Vercoquin_


----------



## barbarella (8 Avril 2003)

RV, si tu me donnes un indice, je te dis un secret....


----------



## RV (8 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

Donne moi un indice un seul, ça restera entre nous, promis, craché, quelque chose de concret, pas un oui/non, ni un oui, ni un non, un indice un vrai. 
Penses tu tenir encore deux trois ans ? Non, ce ne serait pas raisonnable, aujourd'hui je sens que c'est le bon jour.

si ça marche pas je fais intervenir Vercoquin * 

[/QUOTE]

mais je l'ai donné l'indice c'est dans le résumé. il n'est quand même pas long surtout si vous retirez ce que vous demandez habituellement, il ne doit rester que cela


----------



## RV (8 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * RV, si tu me donnes un indice, je te dis un secret.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
je viens encore d'en donner un dans le post précédent, d'accord c'est toujours le même mais vous ne l'exploitez pas.


----------



## barbarella (8 Avril 2003)

Fi, du badinage 



<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr />*Je rappelle que dans l'énigme précédente, un élément (le rapport entre Sunset boulevard et la devinette) n'avait pas été élucidé, aussi l'ai-je remis en jeu pour la sixième.

Ce rapport de l'énigme à Sunset Boulevard est du même ordre que dans la cinquième énigme.
Dans cette dernière il vous aurait mis sur la piste de la deuxième faute d'orthographe soit le "E" de mâle à la place de mal (je rappelle soif du mal &gt; soif du mâle).

Le rapport entre Sunset Boulevard et l'énigme est à chercher dans le fait que Sunset Boulevard parle d'acteurs ou de gens du cinémas qui jouent leur propre rôle ou des rôles d'acteurs ou de gens du cinéma, et qu'il est construit selon le mode du flash-back. Sunset Boulevard doit être considéré pour son rapport à l'intrigue comme un film sur le cinéma et sur sa mémoire.

Mackie joue dans ce film, mais la particularité de son rôle n'a pas d'incidence sur l'énigme.


Je rappelle que le rapport de Sunset Boulevard est avec l'intrigue et non avec le film à découvrir.
Il n'y a pas d'autres films à découvrir que celui demandé. Donc le rapport entre Sunset Boulevard et l'énigme n'est pas un film. Il se situe dans la mécanique de la devinette il permet de trouver un ou des indices depuis l'énoncé.




c'est tout cela la partie dédiée à Sunset*

[/QUOTE]

Pourrais tu signaler les passages importants en rouge ?

Merci


----------



## bonpat (8 Avril 2003)

La question qui tue :

*Si on n'a pas vu le film, peut-on néanmoins le trouver ?*


----------



## RV (8 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * Fi, du badinage 





Pourrais tu signaler les passages importants en rouge ?

Merci    * 

[/QUOTE]enlève ce que tu as posté hier (quand je t'ai demandé si tu n'oubliais rien) et il restera (à peu de chose près 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) ce que j'aurai pu mettre en rouge.
mais dépêche toi car si tu regardes l'heure de mon premier post de la journée sur le thread tu comprendras que ne vais plus la faire longue.


----------



## barbarella (8 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * La question qui tue :

Si on n'a pas vu le film, peut-on néanmoins le trouver ? * 

[/QUOTE]

bonpat, t'as pas compris ici c'est du f...d , y a t'il un film ? Seul RV le sait, je serais cependant tentée de dire oui, mais c'est un pervers, chut, faut pas le dire


----------



## RV (8 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * La question qui tue :

Si on n'a pas vu le film, peut-on néanmoins le trouver ? * 

[/QUOTE]

je pense que oui, et puis comme c'est un travail d'équipe et que c'est quand même un film connu, il ne devrait y avoir aucun problème. Par contre il n'est pas nécessaire d'avoir vu Sunset boulevard pour trouver son lien avec l'énigme.


----------



## RV (8 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

bonpat, t'as pas compris ici c'est du f...d , y a t'il un film ? Seul RV le sait, je serais cependant tentée de dire oui, mais c'est un pervers, chut, faut pas le dire  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
bien sûr qu'il y a un film à trouver


----------



## barbarella (8 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * enlève ce que tu as posté hier (quand je t'ai demandé si tu n'oubliais rien) et il restera (à peu de chose près 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) ce que j'aurai pu mettre en rouge.
mais dépêche toi car si tu regardes l'heure de mon premier post de la journée sur le thread tu comprendras que ne vais plus la faire longue. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]



<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr />*

Veux tu parler de cette partie :

Le rapport entre Sunset Boulevard et l'énigme est à chercher dans le fait que Sunset Boulevard parle d'acteurs ou de gens du cinémas qui jouent leur propre rôle ou des rôles d'acteurs ou de gens du cinéma, et qu'il est construit selon le mode du flash-back. Sunset Boulevard doit être considéré pour son rapport à l'intrigue comme un film sur le cinéma et sur sa mémoire.

Je l'ai lu dix mille fois, et rien*

[/QUOTE]



<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> *t'as pas l'impression qu'il en manque un bout ?* 

[/QUOTE]

Désolée


----------



## bonpat (8 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

Désolée


* 

[/QUOTE]
Tout est clair maintenant


----------



## baax (8 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 

je pense que oui, et puis comme c'est un travail d'équipe et que c'est quand même un film connu, il ne devrait y avoir aucun problème. Par contre il n'est pas nécessaire d'avoir vu Sunset boulevard pour trouver son lien avec l'énigme.
* 

[/QUOTE]

_J'ai l'impression que c'est plus rigolo si c'est la révélation du titre du film qui fait tomber l'énigme. Aussi dans la mesure du possible attachez-vous à la résoudre plutôt que de trouver un titre en pêchant au hasard. 
_


----------



## RV (8 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

Désolée


* 

[/QUOTE]

il faut enlevez ce que tu as posté hier du résumé comme ça il restera le bout que tu avait oublié.

Fais le et tu verras.

sur ce bonne nuit


----------



## barbarella (8 Avril 2003)

Bonne nuit, bons cauchemars


----------



## barbarella (8 Avril 2003)

J"aurais bien un titre de film, qui collerait parfaitement à cette énigme :

*Voyage au bout de l'enfer*


----------



## RV (8 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * J"aurais bien un titre de film, qui collerait parfaitement à cette énigme :

Voyage au bout de l'enfer



* 

[/QUOTE]

mais non je suis sû que ça va bien finir


----------



## RV (8 Avril 2003)

On m'a demandé un indice, mais celui que je vous ai fourni n'a toujours pas été utilisé.
Aussi plutôt que de vous en livrer un nouveau je fais mieux : le résumé n°5
Un nouvelle formulation vous fera peut-être découvrir des choses dans ce résumé qui malgré son apparence banale contient pas mal d'indices

tout d'abord le rappel de l'énigme :

_C'est dans Sunset Boulevard, et à la suite d'une erreur sur la personne que mackie décida de ne pas accepter le rôle qu'on lui proposait dans ce film._

Il s'agit d'un film de guerre américain des années 60 en couleur que j'ai vu. Mackie refuse le rôle car il s'agit de celui d'un "condamné à mort".

La devinette n'a pas de rapport avec les fautes d'orthographe de mackie 

L'erreur sur la personne est de type : homonymie. Elle porte sur le nom d'une personne qui a un rapport avec la faute "e" de la cinquième énigme.

Je rappelle que dans l'énigme précédente, un élément (le rapport entre  _Sunset Boulevard_  et la devinette) n'avait  pas été élucidé, aussi l'ai-je remis en jeu pour la sixième. 

Ce rapport de l'énigme à _Sunset Boulevard_ est du même ordre que dans la cinquième énigme et pour cela il faut considérer _Sunset Boulevard_ comme un film sur le cinéma et sur sa mémoire.
Dans cette dernière il vous aurait mis sur la piste de la deuxième faute d'orthographe soit le "e" de mâle à la place de mal (je rappelle soif du mal &gt; soif du mâle).

Le rapport entre _Sunset Boulevard_ et l'énigme est à chercher dans le fait que  _Sunset Boulevard_ est un film de structure flash-back qui parle d'acteurs ou de gens du cinémas jouant leur propre rôle ou des rôles d'acteurs ou de gens du cinéma.
Mackie joue dans ce film, mais la particularité de son rôle n'a pas d'incidence sur l'énigme.

Je rappelle  que le rapport de Sunset Boulevard est avec l'intrigue et non avec le film à découvrir. 
Il n'y a pas d'autres films à découvrir que celui demandé. Donc le rapport entre Sunset Boulevard et l'énigme n'est pas un film. Il se situe dans la mécanique de la devinette il permet de trouver un ou des indices depuis l'énoncé.


----------



## barbarella (8 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 

il faut enlevez ce que tu as posté hier du résumé comme ça il restera le bout que tu avait oublié.

Fais le et tu verras.

sur ce bonne nuit  * 

[/QUOTE]

Voilà le résumé complet :

_Résumé n°4

tout d'abord le rappel de l'énigme :

C'est dans Sunset Boulevard, et à la suite d'une erreur sur la personne que mackie décida de ne pas accepter le rôle qu'on lui proposait dans ce film.

Il s'agit d'un film de guerre américain des années 60 en couleur. Mackie refuse le rôle car il s'agit de celui d'un "condamné à mort".

La devinette n'a pas de rapport avec les fautes d'orthographe de mackie

L'erreur sur la personne est de type : homonymie

Je rappelle que dans l'énigme précédente, un élément (le rapport entre Sunset boulevard et la devinette) n'avait pas été élucidé, aussi l'ai-je remis en jeu pour la sixième.

Ce rapport de l'énigme à Sunset Boulevard est du même ordre que dans la cinquième énigme.
Dans cette dernière il vous aurait mis sur la piste de la deuxième faute d'orthographe soit le "E" de mâle à la place de mal (je rappelle soif du mal &gt; soif du mâle).

Le rapport entre Sunset Boulevard et l'énigme est à chercher dans le fait que Sunset Boulevard parle d'acteurs ou de gens du cinémas qui jouent leur propre rôle ou des rôles d'acteurs ou de gens du cinéma, et qu'il est construit selon le mode du flash-back. Sunset Boulevard doit être considéré pour son rapport à l'intrigue comme un film sur le cinéma et sur sa mémoire.

Mackie joue dans ce film, mais la particularité de son rôle n'a pas d'incidence sur l'énigme.


Je rappelle que le rapport de Sunset Boulevard est avec l'intrigue et non avec le film à découvrir.
Il n'y a pas d'autres films à découvrir que celui demandé. Donc le rapport entre Sunset Boulevard et l'énigme n'est pas un film. Il se situe dans la mécanique de la devinette il permet de trouver un ou des indices depuis l'énoncé._

J'enlève ce que j'ai posté hier du résumé, et il reste :

_Résumé n°4

tout d'abord le rappel de l'énigme :

C'est dans Sunset Boulevard, et à la suite d'une erreur sur la personne que mackie décida de ne pas accepter le rôle qu'on lui proposait dans ce film.

Il s'agit d'un film de guerre américain des années 60 en couleur. Mackie refuse le rôle car il s'agit de celui d'un "condamné à mort".

La devinette n'a pas de rapport avec les fautes d'orthographe de mackie

L'erreur sur la personne est de type : homonymie_


En toute franchise, RV, à ma place continuerais tu ?


----------



## barbarella (8 Avril 2003)

Il a l'air très bien ce résumé n° 5


----------



## RV (8 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * Il a l'air très bien ce résumé n° 5  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

bien sûr je l'ai un peu simplifié.
il le sera encore plus quand le rapport à Sunset Boulevard sera élucidé


----------



## barbarella (8 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr />*On m'a demandé un indice, mais celui que je vous ai fourni n'a toujours pas été utilisé.
Aussi plutôt que de vous en livrer un nouveau je fais mieux : le résumé n°5
Un nouvelle formulation vous fera peut-être découvrir des choses dans ce résumé qui malgré son apparence banale contient pas mal d'indices

tout d'abord le rappel de l'énigme :

C'est dans Sunset Boulevard, et à la suite d'une erreur sur la personne que mackie décida de ne pas accepter le rôle qu'on lui proposait dans ce film.

Il s'agit d'un film de guerre américain des années 60 en couleur que j'ai vu. Mackie refuse le rôle car il s'agit de celui d'un "condamné à mort".*

[/QUOTE]

le fait que condamné à mort soit entre " " signifie-il quelque chose qui puisse nous aider ?


<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr />*La devinette n'a pas de rapport avec les fautes d'orthographe de mackie

L'erreur sur la personne est de type : homonymie. Elle porte sur le nom d'une personne qui a un rapport avec la faute "e" de la cinquième énigme. ".*

[/QUOTE]

La faute E, est le E de mâle. Faut-il chercher du côté de mecs, des vrais, des durs, des costauds, des machos ?

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr />*Je rappelle que dans l'énigme précédente, un élément (le rapport entre Sunset Boulevard et la devinette) n'avait pas été élucidé, aussi l'ai-je remis en jeu pour la sixième.

Ce rapport de l'énigme à Sunset Boulevard est du même ordre que dans la cinquième énigme et pour cela il faut considérer Sunset Boulevard comme un film sur le cinéma et sur sa mémoire.
Dans cette dernière il vous aurait mis sur la piste de la deuxième faute d'orthographe soit le "e" de mâle à la place de mal (je rappelle soif du mal &gt; soif du mâle).*

[/QUOTE]

Le E est-il une lettre ajoutée par erreur à un nom ?

Le E est-il une lettre omise dans un nom ?

Aurait-il été substitué à une autre lettre ?

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr />*Le rapport entre Sunset Boulevard et l'énigme est à chercher dans le fait que Sunset Boulevard est un film de structure flash-back qui parle d'acteurs ou de gens du cinémas jouant leur propre rôle ou des rôles d'acteurs ou de gens du cinéma.
Mackie joue dans ce film, mais la particularité de son rôle n'a pas d'incidence sur l'énigme.

Je rappelle que le rapport de Sunset Boulevard est avec l'intrigue et non avec le film à découvrir.
Il n'y a pas d'autres films à découvrir que celui demandé. Donc le rapport entre Sunset Boulevard et l'énigme n'est pas un film. Il se situe dans la mécanique de la devinette il permet de trouver un ou des indices depuis l'énoncé. *

[/QUOTE]

Je ne pense pas pouvoir en faire beaucoup plus aujourdhui, mais je verrais bien Baax trouver.


----------



## baax (8 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

Je ne pense pas pouvoir en faire beaucoup plus aujourdhui, mais je verrais bien Baax trouver.
* 

[/QUOTE]

Pas le temps aujourdhui, descente a parigi !


----------



## RV (8 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 
le fait que condamné à mort soit entre " " signifie-il quelque chose qui puisse nous aider ?

* 

[/QUOTE]
normalement c'est fait. Je l'ai mis entre "" car il n'y a pas de rapport avec la justice



<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 
La faute E, est le E de mâle. Faut-il chercher du côté de mecs, des vrais, des durs, des costauds, des machos ?

* 

[/QUOTE]
non


<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 
Le E est-il une lettre ajoutée par erreur à un nom ?

Le E est-il une lettre omise dans un nom ?

Aurait-il été substitué à une autre lettre ?
* 

[/QUOTE]

la lettre "e" concernait la deuxième faute de la cinquième énigme : le "e" ajouté à mal pour faire mâle, ou si vous préférez le "e" disparu de mâle pour faire mal
il n'y a dans cette énigme aucun rapport avec le "e" en tant que faute : il n'y a pas de faute d'orthographe (c'est dit dans le résumé) l'erreur sur la personne porte simplement sur une homonymie du nom et il n'y a pas de faute (je l'ai répété hier soir)
mais par contre il y a quand même un rapport entre le "e" et l'erreur sur la personne 

vous rendez l'énigme plus compliquée qu'elle ne l'est.




<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 
Je ne pense pas pouvoir en faire beaucoup plus aujourd?hui, mais je verrais bien Baax trouver.

* 

[/QUOTE]
on dit ça et je suis sûr que tu vas trouver quelques indices aujourd'hui.


il y a vraiment une question que vous ne voulez pas poser au sujet de Sunset Boulevard


----------



## RV (8 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par baax:</font><hr /> * 

Pas le temps aujourdhui, descente a parigi ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

si tu voyages en train, prend l'énigme avec toi pour passer le temps


----------



## RV (8 Avril 2003)

j'ai édité, c'est à dire complété, une des réponses au dernier message de barbarella qui me semblait incomplète


----------



## baax (8 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 

si tu voyages en train, prend l'énigme avec toi pour passer le temps  * 

[/QUOTE]

Nan ! je prends le 4x4 diesel histoire de participer un peu a la pollution de la capitale !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Ca a a voir avec l'invention du cinéma ton énigme ?

Mémoir, souvenir, c'est si important que ca ?

C'est a rendre quand déja la déclaration des indépendants ? Faut que je m'y mette !

Légende, mémoire, anecdote ! un livre causant du cinoche est il en cause ?

Si "non" a la question précédente, ne pas prendre en compte les deux propositions suivantes ! 




Ecrit par un(e) réalisateur(trice)?
Un(e) acteur(trice)

Pérec aurait-il du écrire "l'apparition", livre écrit avec la seule lettre "e", pour que tu nous donne une énigme plus simple ? 





Bonne journée et gaffe a la pneumopathie !


----------



## barbarella (8 Avril 2003)

Pourrait-on dire :  Le rapport entre Sunset Boulevard et l'énigme  se cache dans la mécanique de la devinette ?


----------



## RV (8 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par baax:</font><hr /> * 

Nan ! je prends le 4x4 diesel histoire de participer un peu a la pollution de la capitale !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










* 

[/QUOTE]
t'as pas honte !
c'est pour cette raison que je prends le train de plus en plus souvent.
le prochain je le prendrai peut-être essence



<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par baax:</font><hr /> * 

Ca a a voir avec l'invention du cinéma ton énigme ?

* 

[/QUOTE]
non



<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par baax:</font><hr /> * 
  Mémoir, souvenir, c'est si important que ca ?* 

[/QUOTE]
oui



<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par baax:</font><hr /> * 

C'est a rendre quand déja la déclaration des indépendants ? Faut que je m'y mette !
* 

[/QUOTE]
mai il me semble ?



<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par baax:</font><hr /> * 

Légende, mémoire, anecdote ! un livre causant du cinoche est il en cause ?
* 

[/QUOTE]
non



<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par baax:</font><hr /> * 

Pérec aurait-il du écrire "l'apparition", livre écrit avec la seule lettre "e", pour que tu nous donne une énigme plus simple ? 



* 

[/QUOTE]
apparition ou disparition cela dépend de quel sens on le prend : voir ma réponse à barbarella



<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par baax:</font><hr /> * 
Bonne journée et gaffe a la pneumopathie ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
bonne journée, la fumée du diesel va te protéger des microbes


----------



## RV (8 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * Pourrait-on dire :  Le rapport entre Sunset Boulevard et l'énigme  se cache dans la mécanique de la devinette ?   * 

[/QUOTE]

non c'est le contraire : le rapport ékucdé permet de comprendre des éléments de l'énoncé.

Je vais finir par penser que le résumé est mal formulé, pourtant je l'ai changé plusieurs fois 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




donc ça ne doit pas venir de là


----------



## RV (8 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par baax:</font><hr /> * 
Pérec aurait-il du écrire "l'apparition", livre écrit avec la seule lettre "e", pour que tu nous donne une énigme plus simple ? 





Bonne journée et gaffe a la pneumopathie ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
au fait était-ce une question ?
je n'en ai pas compris le sens exact (c'est important quand il faut répondre par oui ou par non)


----------



## barbarella (8 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 

non c'est le contraire : le rapport ékucdé permet de comprendre des éléments de l'énoncé.* 

[/QUOTE]

Le rapport entre l'énigme et sunset bd, est la mécanique de la devinette ?

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * Je vais finir par penser que le résumé est mal formulé, pourtant je l'ai changé plusieurs fois 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

ça fait un moment que je me pose la question 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * donc ça ne doit pas venir de là 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

refais un essai


----------



## barbarella (8 Avril 2003)

Est-ce que le crépuscule a avoir avec tout ça ?


----------



## RV (8 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 
Le rapport entre l'énigme et sunset bd, est la mécanique de la devinette ?
* 

[/QUOTE]
ça en fait partie puisque cela permet de découvrir une piste qui mène à des indices. Mais ce fait en soi ne vous est d'aucune utilité pour la résolution de l'énigme

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 
ça fait un moment que je me pose la question 
* 

[/QUOTE]
moi aussi, mais je pense avoir la réponse


<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

refais un essai 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
je veux bien


----------



## RV (8 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * Est-ce que le crépuscule a avoir avec tout ça ?   * 

[/QUOTE]





quand je dis (ou pluôt j'ai répété) que vous aviez tous les éléments nécessaires concernant Sunset Boulevard pour résoudre cette partie de l'intrigue, et que ceux-ci se trouvent dans le résumé 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, est-ce que cela te semble correctement formulé 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




je me renseigne avant de refaire le résumé


----------



## barbarella (8 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 





quand je dis (ou pluôt j'ai répété) que vous aviez tous les éléments nécessaires concernant Sunset Boulevard pour résoudre cette partie de l'intrigue, et que ceux-ci se trouvent dans le résumé 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, est-ce que cela te semble correctement formulé 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



* 

[/QUOTE]

Oui

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * je me renseigne avant de refaire le résumé 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










* 

[/QUOTE]


----------



## RV (8 Avril 2003)

le résumé n°5 bis : une reformulation

Ce résumé malgré son apparence banale contient pas mal d'indices

tout d'abord le rappel de l'énigme :

_C'est dans Sunset Boulevard, et à la suite d'une erreur sur la personne que mackie décida de ne pas accepter le rôle qu'on lui proposait dans ce film._

Il s'agit d'un film de guerre américain des années 60 en couleur que j'ai vu. Mackie refuse le rôle car il s'agit de celui d'un "condamné à mort".

La devinette n'a pas de rapport avec les fautes d'orthographe de mackie 

L'erreur sur la personne est de type : homonymie. Elle porte sur le nom d'une personne qui a un rapport avec la faute "e" de la cinquième énigme.

Je rappelle que dans l'énigme précédente, un élément (le rapport entre  _Sunset Boulevard_  et la devinette) n'avait  pas été élucidé, aussi l'ai-je remis en jeu pour la sixième. 

Ce rapport de l'énigme à _Sunset Boulevard_ est du même ordre que dans la cinquième énigme et pour cela il faut considérer _Sunset Boulevard_ comme un film sur le cinéma et sur sa mémoire.
Dans cette dernière il vous aurait mis sur la piste de la deuxième faute d'orthographe soit le "e" de mâle à la place de mal (je rappelle soif du mal &gt; soif du mâle).

Mackie joue dans  _Sunset Boulevard_. C'est un film de structure flash-back qui parle d'acteurs ou de gens du cinémas jouant leur propre rôle ou des rôles d'acteurs ou de gens du cinéma.
La particularité de son rôle n'a en soi pas d'incidence sur l'énigme.

Je rappelle  que le rapport de Sunset Boulevard est avec l'intrigue et non avec le film à découvrir. 
Il n'y a pas d'autres films à découvrir que celui demandé. Donc le rapport entre Sunset Boulevard et l'énigme n'est pas un film. Il se situe dans la mécanique de la devinette il permet de trouver un ou des indices depuis l'énoncé.


----------



## baax (8 Avril 2003)

Vas y barbarella ! il finira bien par céder ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Hey, Harvey, le lien avec sunset BD qu'on cherche, c'est quoi au juste ?

un terme ?
un adage ?
une expression ?
un lieu commun ?
une proverbe ?
une phrase célèbre ?
un mot célèbre ? (j'en ai un en tête depuis longtemps, mais il n'a aucun rapport avec le cinéma a part peut etre waterloo si ce film existe !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
un syllogisme ?
un zeugma ?
autre ?

le 4x4 ne démarre pas, je vais prendre la massey-ferguson !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Concernant pérec et "l'apparition", ce n'était pas une question mais de la lassitude !


----------



## baax (8 Avril 2003)

est ce qu'il y a un "e" muet quelque part ?


----------



## barbarella (8 Avril 2003)

Est-ce que 

apparition

ou

faire des apparitions

a un rapport avec l'énigme ?

et caméo ?


----------



## RV (8 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par baax:</font><hr /> * Vas y barbarella ! il finira bien par céder ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



* 

[/QUOTE]
non je tiendrai bon
juste refaire la mise en page du résumé bis qui me paraît brouillone et c'est tout


<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par baax:</font><hr /> *Hey, Harvey, le lien avec sunset BD qu'on cherche, c'est quoi au juste ?
* 

[/QUOTE]
ben comme vous aviez trouvé : quelquechose qui a à voir avec des annecdotes, une histoire mais qui ne sont pas d'ordre hollywwodien

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par baax:</font><hr /> *un terme ?
un adage ?
une expression ?
un lieu commun ?
une proverbe ?
une phrase célèbre ?
un mot célèbre ? (j'en ai un en tête depuis longtemps, mais il n'a aucun rapport avec le cinéma a part peut etre waterloo si ce film existe !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
un syllogisme ?
un zeugma ?
* 

[/QUOTE]
non



<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par baax:</font><hr /> * autre ?

l * 

[/QUOTE]
non




<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par baax:</font><hr /> * Concernant pérec et "l'apparition", ce n'était pas une question mais de la lassitude ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]
je disais cela parce que l'on a déjà parlé de Perec dans une énigme : la deuxième.


----------



## RV (8 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par baax:</font><hr /> * est ce qu'il y a un "e" muet quelque part ?  * 

[/QUOTE]
non


----------



## RV (8 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * Est-ce que 

apparition

ou

faire des apparitions

a un rapport avec l'énigme ?

et caméo ?   * 

[/QUOTE]
non

mais cameo peut éventuellement avoir un lien (j'ai peur que cette réponse vous perde un peu, mais  sait-on jamais!)


----------



## RV (8 Avril 2003)

j'ai quelque peu changé la mise page et un ou deux mots



<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * le résumé n°5 bis : une reformulation

Ce résumé malgré son apparence banale contient pas mal d'indices

tout d'abord le rappel de l'énigme :
C'est dans Sunset Boulevard, et à la suite d'une erreur sur la personne que mackie décida de ne pas accepter le rôle qu'on lui proposait dans ce film.

1-   Il s'agit d'un film de guerre américain des années 60 en couleur que j'ai vu. Mackie refuse le rôle car il s'agit de celui d'un "condamné à mort".

2-   La devinette n'a pas de rapport avec les fautes d'orthographe de mackie 

3-   L'erreur sur la personne est de type : homonymie. Elle porte sur le nom d'une personne qui a un rapport avec la faute "e" de la cinquième énigme.

4-  Je rappelle que dans l'énigme précédente, un élément (le rapport entre  Sunset Boulevard  et la devinette) n'avait  pas été élucidé, aussi l'ai-je remis en jeu pour la sixième. Je rappelle  que le rapport de Sunset Boulevard est avec l'intrigue et non avec le film à découvrir. Il n'y a pas d'autres films à découvrir que celui demandé. Donc le rapport entre Sunset Boulevard et l'énigme n'est pas un film. Il se situe dans la mécanique de la devinette il permet de trouver un ou des indices depuis l'énoncé. 


Ce rapport de l'énigme à Sunset Boulevard est du même ordre que dans la cinquième énigme et pour cela il faut considérer Sunset Boulevard comme un film sur le cinéma et sur sa mémoire. Dans cette dernière il vous aurait mis sur la piste de la deuxième faute d'orthographe soit le "e" de mâle à la place de mal (je rappelle soif du mal &gt; soif du mâle).

Mackie joue dans  Sunset Boulevard. C'est un film de structure flash-back qui parle d'acteurs ou de gens du cinémas jouant leur propre rôle ou des rôles d'acteurs ou de gens du cinéma.Toutefois la particularité de son rôle n'a pas, en soi, d'incidence sur l'énigme.





* 

[/QUOTE]


----------



## nato kino (8 Avril 2003)

Bon, cette septième énigme, elle arrive ?


----------



## baax (8 Avril 2003)

*Mardi 8 avril 2065*  

C'est en allumant FoxNewsFrance que j'ai appris la nouvelle. "RV s'est éteint cette nuit dans son chateau du bord de Loire" a annoncé Patrick W.Poivred'abord. Ils ont traité ça en 1minute15 et sont passé à la situation de crise au proche orient. Dans le reportage, ils ont montré la maison dans laquelle il avait inventé la "hop! une devinette / sixième" en 2003. "62 ans, après, cette devinette est toujours sans réponse" nous a fait remarqué le commentaire ! Gnagnagna ! comme si on le savait pas !
Quand je pense au fric qu'il s'est fait grâce a cette devinette ! Colloques et conférences, tour du monde à gogo ! Et en plus ses cendres vont être tranférées au panthéon entre Mauricette Mouillepatte, l'inventeuse de la blague qui tue, et arthur, l'ancien académicien de la Télé ! 
Je vais contacté Barbarella à l'hospice de Choisy-les-mourettes. On va aller déterrer le corps ! Il a bien du nous laissé un indice bon sang ! ca peut pas se terminer comme ça! Vite, mon déambulatoire.

Baax


----------



## RV (8 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * Bon, cette septième énigme, elle arrive ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

faut juste finir celle-ci


----------



## nato kino (8 Avril 2003)

Je vais déposer une plainte au tribunal international des droits du neurone pour génocide !!


----------



## RV (8 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par baax:</font><hr /> *  Mardi 8 avril 2065  

C'est en allumant FoxNewsFrance que j'ai appris la nouvelle. "RV s'est éteint cette nuit dans son chateau du bord de Loire" a annoncé Patrick W.Poivred'abord. Ils ont traité ça en 1minute15 et sont passé à la situation de crise au proche orient. Dans le reportage, ils ont montré la maison dans laquelle il avait inventé la "hop! une devinette / sixième" en 2003. "62 ans, après, cette devinette est toujours sans réponse" nous a fait remarqué le commentaire ! Gnagnagna ! comme si on le savait pas !
Quand je pense au fric qu'il s'est fait grâce a cette devinette ! Colloques et conférences, tour du monde à gogo ! Et en plus ses cendres vont être tranférées au panthéon entre Mauricette Mouillepatte, l'inventeuse de la blague qui tue, et arthur, l'ancien académicien de la Télé ! 
Je vais contacté Barbarella à l'hospice de Choisy-les-mourettes. On va aller déterrer le corps ! Il a bien du nous laissé un indice bon sang ! ca peut pas se terminer comme ça! Vite, mon déambulatoire.

Baax   * 

[/QUOTE]


aux dernières  nouvelles  c'est le fantôme d'RV qui a les indices


----------



## nato kino (8 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 

faut juste finir celle-ci  * 

[/QUOTE]
C'est pas une énigme, c'est un trou noir ton truc !!


----------



## RV (8 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 
C'est pas une énigme, c'est un trou noir ton truc !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

moi qui connait la réponse 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



je sais que non.


Par contre que vous ne vouliez pas poser de questions sur un des éléments du résumé sur Sunset demeure effectivement pour moi un mystère


----------



## bonpat (8 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 


aux dernières  nouvelles  c'est le fantôme d'RV qui a les indices  * 

[/QUOTE]
c'est un indice?


----------



## nato kino (8 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 

moi qui connait la réponse 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



je sais que non.


Par contre que vous ne vouliez pas poser de questions sur un des éléments du résumé sur Sunset demeure effectivement pour moi un mystère  * 

[/QUOTE]

Chacun ses énigmes hein !!


----------



## RV (8 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 
c'est un indice?   * 

[/QUOTE]
non juste une réponse à la facétie de baax (facétie n'est pas non plus un indice, ceux-ci se trouvent dans le résumé).


----------



## nato kino (8 Avril 2003)

_J'ai l'impression que c'est plus rigolo si c'est la révélation du titre du film qui fait tomber l'énigme. Aussi dans la mesure du possible , il est grand temps d'aller à la pêche !! 
_


----------



## RV (8 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 

J'ai l'impression que c'est plus rigolo si c'est la révélation du titre du film qui fait tomber l'énigme. Aussi dans la mesure du possible , il est grand temps d'aller à la pêche !! 
 






* 

[/QUOTE]

tu devrais savoir que la pêche demande une certaine délicatesse


----------



## baax (8 Avril 2003)

dans la 5e énigme, le lien avec sunset nous incite à écrire mâle a la place de mal. Le fait il car...

... c'est évident ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



... il contient le mot (ou syllabes) "mâle" ?
... il contient le mot (ou syllabes) "mal" ?
... il se rapporte au genre d'un ou plusieurs éléments (F/M) ?
... cécil B. DeMalle ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



... autres ?


----------



## Rémi qui dit oui (8 Avril 2003)

...


----------



## RV (8 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par baax:</font><hr /> * dans la 5e énigme, le lien avec sunset nous incite à écrire mâle a la place de mal. Le fait il car...

... c'est évident ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




... il contient le mot (ou syllabes) "mâle" ?
... il contient le mot (ou syllabes) "mal" ?
... il se rapporte au genre d'un ou plusieurs éléments (F/M) ?
... cécil B. DeMalle ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



* 

[/QUOTE]
non


<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par baax:</font><hr /> * dans la 5e énigme, le lien avec sunset nous incite à écrire mâle a la place de mal. Le fait il car...

... autres ?
* 

[/QUOTE]
oui


----------



## barbarella (8 Avril 2003)

Est-ce que le fait que Cecil B de Mille joue son propre rôle sous son propre nom, alors que Gloria Swanson joue son rôle sous le nom de Norma Desdmond est important ?


----------



## Rémi qui dit oui (8 Avril 2003)

....


----------



## baax (8 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 
oui  * 

[/QUOTE]

wééééeeee ! le seul oui qui ne sert a rien !!


----------



## RV (8 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * Est-ce que le fait que Cecil B de Mille joue son propre rôle sous son propre nom, alors que Gloria Swanson joue son rôle sous le nom de Norma Desdmond est important ?   * 

[/QUOTE]
non d'ailleurs il me semble que dans les derniers résumés j'ai généralisé pour que vous ne soyez plus perturbés avec ce genre de problèmes


----------



## barbarella (8 Avril 2003)

Peut-on dire que Gloria Swanson joue son autobiographie ?


----------



## RV (8 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * Peut-on dire que Gloria Swanson joue son autobiographie ?   * 

[/QUOTE]

oui mais le fait que ce soit Gloria Swanson n'est pas important


----------



## baax (8 Avril 2003)

Bon faut que je file !

Dernière question !

Est ce un hommage ?
le mot hommage est il important ?


----------



## barbarella (8 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 

oui mais le fait que ce soit Gloria Swanson n'est pas important  * 

[/QUOTE]

Un film autobiographique ?

Un film biographique ?


----------



## RV (8 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par baax:</font><hr /> * Bon faut que je file !

Dernière question !

Est ce un hommage ?
le mot hommage est il important ?  * 

[/QUOTE]
non


----------



## RV (8 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

Un film autobiographique ?

Un film biographique ?   * 

[/QUOTE]
si tu parles du rapport à Sunset : il ne s'agit pas d'un film
et Sunset n'a aucun lien direct avec le film à trouver
il sert à trouver un ou des indices qui vous mèneront au titre du film


----------



## barbarella (8 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 
si tu parles du rapport à Sunset : il ne s'agit pas d'un film
et Sunset n'a aucun lien direct avec le film à trouver
il sert à trouver un ou des indices qui vous mèneront au titre du film  * 

[/QUOTE]


Est-ce que le rapport à l'énigme est :

une biographie ?

Une autobiographie ?


----------



## RV (8 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 


Est-ce que le rapport à l'énigme est :

une biographie ?

Une autobiographie ?

* 

[/QUOTE]

oui car la distinction entre les 2 n'est pas importante pour l'énigme et serait difficile à faire. Le terme le plus juste demeure je pense celui de biographème, car il associe biographie et anecdotes


----------



## barbarella (8 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 

oui car la distinction entre les 2 n'est pas importante pour l'énigme et serait difficile à faire. Le terme le plus juste demeure je pense celui de biographème, car il associe biographie et anecdotes  * 

[/QUOTE]






ça veut dire que j'ai trouvé


----------



## RV (8 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 






ça veut dire que j'ai trouvé  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

non cela fait un moment qu'on sait que ça concerne des biographèmes (c'était dans un résumé) il faut trouver de quel biographèmes il s'agit (personne etc.)
mais vous ne creusez jamais cette piste


----------



## barbarella (8 Avril 2003)

Cecil est-il en cause ?


----------



## barbarella (8 Avril 2003)

C'est en se rendant compte que Cecil était un homme que Mackie a refusé le rôle.

Ca tient la route, non ?


----------



## bonpat (8 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * C'est en se rendant compte que Cecil était un homme que Mackie a refusé le rôle.

Ca tient la route, non ?   * 

[/QUOTE]
je pense que tu as trouvé barbarella...


----------



## bonpat (8 Avril 2003)

Je t'observais de loin mais je ne voulais surtout pas te déranger dans tes reflexions


----------



## barbarella (8 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 
je pense que tu as trouvé barbarella...   * 

[/QUOTE]

Tu sais avec RV rien n'est jamais sûr, mais c'est vrai que c'est pas mal trouvé


----------



## Luc G (9 Avril 2003)

Cecil =&gt; Cécile ?


----------



## Luc G (9 Avril 2003)

ou alors : B. de Mille =&gt; bière de mil
Non, là, je déconne  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









J'en reste à Cécile.


----------



## RV (9 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * Cecil est-il en cause ?   * 

[/QUOTE]
non
je rappelle (encore une fois) que les interprètes et acteurs du film Sunset Boulevard n'ont en eux-même aucun rapport avec l'énigme. On peut dire que vous avez extrait TOUS les éléments et indices de Sunset et ils sont dans le résumé


----------



## RV (9 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * C'est en se rendant compte que Cecil était un homme que Mackie a refusé le rôle.

Ca tient la route, non ?   * 

[/QUOTE]
non 
mackie a refusé le rôle parce que c'était celui d'un "condamné à mort"


----------



## RV (9 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

Tu sais avec RV rien n'est jamais sûr, mais c'est vrai que c'est pas mal trouvé 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

oui mais ce n'est pas cela


----------



## RV (9 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * Cecil =&gt; Cécile ?   * 

[/QUOTE]
non

voir plus haut sur les acteurs du film Sunset boulevard
et le "e" a un rapport avec l'erreur sur la personne mais pas en temps que lettre en + ou en - pour l'homonymie


----------



## Finn_Atlas (9 Avril 2003)

Bon laisse moi passerl'aspirateur ici.

Toi tu t'ocuppes de la chambre numéro 5 : les lits sont pas faits !


----------



## RV (9 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * Bon laisse moi passerl'aspirateur ici.

Toi tu t'ocuppes de la chambre numéro 5 : les lits sont pas faits ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]
bon d'accord


----------



## barbarella (9 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 
non 
mackie a refusé le rôle parce que c'était celui d'un "condamné à mort" * 

[/QUOTE]

Tu dis ça aussi 

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * C'est dans Sunset Boulevard, et à la suite d'une erreur sur la personne que mackie décida de ne pas accepter le rôle qu'on lui proposait dans ce film.* 

[/QUOTE]

L'erreur sur la personne concerne t-elle le condamné à mort ?


----------



## RV (9 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

L'erreur sur la personne concerne t-elle le condamné à mort ?   * 

[/QUOTE]
qu'entends-tu par concerne? Tu demandes si c'est lui ?


----------



## RV (9 Avril 2003)

T'es passée dans la cinquième ?


----------



## barbarella (9 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * T'es passée dans la cinquième ?  * 

[/QUOTE]

il faut ?


----------



## RV (9 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

il faut ?   * 

[/QUOTE]

non pas nécessairement
et dans les autres ?


----------



## barbarella (9 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 

non pas nécessairement
et dans les autres ?  * 

[/QUOTE]

C'est un nouveau jeu ?


----------



## RV (9 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

C'est un nouveau jeu ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

pas du tout


----------



## barbarella (9 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 
qu'entends-tu par concerne? Tu demandes si c'est lui ?  * 

[/QUOTE]

Non, est-ce que l'homonymie concerne le "condamné à mort" ?


----------



## RV (9 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

Non, est-ce que l'homonymie concerne le "condamné à mort" ?   * 

[/QUOTE]
oui il y a un rapport (mais ce n'est pas lui)


----------



## Anonyme (9 Avril 2003)

pourquoi avoir remonté toutes les énigmes ??


----------



## RV (9 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par oupsy:</font><hr /> * pourquoi avoir remonté toutes les énigmes ??    * 

[/QUOTE]
à ton avis ?


----------



## barbarella (9 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 
oui il y a un rapport (mais ce n'est pas lui)  * 

[/QUOTE]

L'homonymie a un rapport avec le "condamné à mort", mais ce n'est pas lui.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			











Si ce n'est lui c'est donc son frère


----------



## barbarella (9 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

L'homonymie a un rapport avec le "condamné à mort", mais ce n'est pas lui.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Si ce n'est lui c'est donc son frère     * 

[/QUOTE]

Est-ce que l'homonymie concerne Mackie ? 

T'arrive t'il de répondre n'importe quoi ?

L'erreur sur la personne est de type : homonymie. Elle porte sur *le nom d'une personne qui a un rapport avec la faute "e" de la cinquième énigme*

Orson Welles ? 

Charlton Heston ?

Cecil B de Mille ?


----------



## Anonyme (9 Avril 2003)

toutes ces énigmes remontées ont-elles un rapport avec celle-ci ??? 

_après on va dire que je floode _


----------



## RV (9 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

L'homonymie a un rapport avec le "condamné à mort", mais ce n'est pas lui.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Si ce n'est lui c'est donc son frère     * 

[/QUOTE]
non


----------



## RV (9 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

Est-ce que l'homonymie concerne Mackie ? 

Orson Welles ? 

Charlton Heston ?

Cecil B de Mille ?   * 

[/QUOTE]
non


<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

T'arrive t'il de répondre n'importe quoi ?
* 

[/QUOTE]
jamais



<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

L'erreur sur la personne est de type : homonymie. Elle porte sur le nom d'une personne qui a un rapport avec la faute "e" de la cinquième énigme
* 

[/QUOTE]
oui mais sans que la lettre "e" influe sur le nom


----------



## RV (9 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par oupsy:</font><hr /> * toutes ces énigmes remontées ont-elles un rapport avec celle-ci ??? 

après on va dire que je floode 



* 

[/QUOTE]
oui


----------



## Anonyme (9 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 
oui  * 

[/QUOTE]

oui à quoi ? 

à ma question ?
ou
à mon flood (jamais fait ça avant) ?


----------



## RV (9 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par oupsy:</font><hr /> * 

oui à quoi ? 

à ma question ?
ou
à mon flood (jamais fait ça avant) ?   * 

[/QUOTE]

à la question.
le flood est interdit sur MacG


----------



## barbarella (9 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 
oui  * 

[/QUOTE]

Est-ce que cela concerne les titres de film ?


----------



## RV (9 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

Est-ce que cela concerne les titres de film ?

* 

[/QUOTE]
non


----------



## baax (9 Avril 2003)

considère tu ces mots comme faisant avancer le shmilblick (au sujet du lien avec sunset Bd) si ils ne sont que des redondances d'autres termes déjà utilisés, autant que tu réponde par un NON !

Témoignage / témoins
Héritage
Passé


----------



## barbarella (9 Avril 2003)

Si ma mémoire est bonne, les cinq premières énigmes avaient un rapport avec les fautes d'orthographe de Mackie. La sixième non. Est-ce une piste ?


----------



## Anonyme (9 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 
le flood est interdit sur MacG  * 

[/QUOTE]

_oh!  c'est nouveau çA ! ? !_


----------



## barbarella (9 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par oupsy:</font><hr /> * 

oh!  c'est nouveau çA! 



* 

[/QUOTE]
T'as pas vu la nouvelle charte ?


----------



## RV (9 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par baax:</font><hr /> * considère tu ces mots comme faisant avancer le shmilblick (au sujet du lien avec sunset Bd) si ils ne sont que des redondances d'autres termes déjà utilisés, autant que tu réponde par un NON !

Témoignage / témoins
Héritage
* 

[/QUOTE]
non



<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par baax:</font><hr /> * considère tu ces mots comme faisant avancer le shmilblick (au sujet du lien avec sunset Bd) si ils ne sont que des redondances d'autres termes déjà utilisés, autant que tu réponde par un NON !


Passé  * 

[/QUOTE]
oui


----------



## RV (9 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * Si ma mémoire est bonne, les cinq premières énigmes avaient un rapport avec les fautes d'orthographe de Mackie. La sixième non. Est-ce une piste ?   * 

[/QUOTE]

il me semble que ta la mémoire qui flanche car la troisième n'avait pas de rapport.
Mais de toute manière ce n'est pas une piste


----------



## Anonyme (9 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 
T'as pas vu la nouvelle charte ?    * 

[/QUOTE]

oui / non 

de toute manière j'm'en fou de leur chartre... 

euh...  au fait elle est où ?


----------



## RV (9 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par oupsy:</font><hr /> * 

oh!  c'est nouveau çA ! ? !



* 

[/QUOTE]

non c'est juste autorisé dans la MGZ, sur un thread particulier


----------



## baax (9 Avril 2003)

La mort a t'elle a voir avec le lien SST BD -&gt; Enigme ?


----------



## RV (9 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 
T'as pas vu la nouvelle charte ?    * 

[/QUOTE]
ça m'en a tout l'air


----------



## RV (9 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par oupsy:</font><hr /> * 

de toute manière j'm'en fou de leur chartre... 

euh...  au fait elle est où ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



* 

[/QUOTE]
oulala !


----------



## RV (9 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par baax:</font><hr /> * La mort a t'elle a voir avec le lien SST BD -&gt; Enigme ?  * 

[/QUOTE]
oui le lien SST BD -&gt; Enigme donne une piste


----------



## barbarella (9 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 
oui le lien SST BD -&gt; Enigme donne une piste  * 

[/QUOTE]

Est-bien la question que baax a posée ?


----------



## RV (9 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

Est-bien la question que baax a posée ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
oui je pense qu'il m'a demandé si la mort avait un rapport avec le lien qui unit _Sunset Boulevard_  à l'énigme. Et je lui ai répondu que oui :  le lien qui unit _Sunset Boulevard_  à l'énigme est une piste pour la mort

tu penses que j'ai fait erreur.


----------



## barbarella (9 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 
oui je pense qu'il m'a demandé si la mort avait un rapport avec le lien qui unit Sunset Boulevard  à l'énigme. Et je lui ai répondu que oui :  le lien qui unit Sunset Boulevard  à l'énigme est une piste pour la mort

tu penses que j'ai fait erreur.  * 

[/QUOTE]

Non mais comme tu n'as pas repris la question intégralement je me demandais. 

Je deviens trop méfiante


----------



## barbarella (9 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 
oui je pense qu'il m'a demandé si la mort avait un rapport avec le lien qui unit Sunset Boulevard  à l'énigme. Et je lui ai répondu que oui :  le lien qui unit Sunset Boulevard  à l'énigme est une piste pour la mort

tu penses que j'ai fait erreur.  * 

[/QUOTE]

Ce que nous cherchons est-ce une piste pour la mort ? 

La morte ?

J'ai l'impression d'être en plein délire


----------



## RV (9 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

Ce que nous cherchons est-ce une piste pour la mort ? 

La morte ?

J'ai l'impression d'être en plein délire  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

je te rappelle que mackie a refusé le rôle car il s'agissait de celui d'un "condamné à mort" donc ce rôle pour arriver au film il va bien falloir le trouver. 
Donc  le lien qui unit Sunset Boulevard  à l'énigme est une piste pour trouver qui est ce condamné à mort.

Si ce fameux lien avec sunset était trouvé peut-être que cela vous semblerait plus clair. J'aimerai comprendre ce qui vous bloque car quand je relis le résumé plus quelques uns des derniers oui je vois pas ce qui vous empêche d'élucider cela.

La mécanique de l'énigme est simple : vous devez découvrir :
- lien qui unit Sunset Boulevard  à l'énigme qui va vous mettre sur la voie d'un ou plusieurs indices
- l'erreur sur la personne
- le rôle de mackie
- le titre du film


----------



## baax (9 Avril 2003)

nan ! la question que j'ai posée est : 

le lien entre SSt Bd et l'énigme (telle quelle était posée dans la devinette 5) a t'elle un rapport avec la mort ?

A savoir le lien avec SStBD qui aurait pu nous amené a la soif du mal ou a la fotes de la soif du mâle.

Ce lien à la mort existait il avec la devinette 5 ? ou n'existe t'il avec la devinette 6 car lié a l'indive du condamné a mort ?


----------



## RV (9 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par baax:</font><hr /> * nan ! la question que j'ai posée est : 

le lien entre SSt Bd et l'énigme (telle quelle était posée dans la devinette 5) a t'elle un rapport avec la mort ?

A savoir le lien avec SStBD qui aurait pu nous amené a la soif du mal ou a la fotes de la soif du mâle.

Ce lien à la mort existait il avec la devinette 5 ? ou n'existe t'il avec la devinette 6 car lié a l'indive du condamné a mort ?  * 

[/QUOTE]

bon ben je n'avais pas compris la question, ce qui vous a fait un oui gratis 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




alors je résume :
le lien entre SSt Bd et l'énigme doit vous amener à la découverte d'indices 

dans la devinettes 5 ce ou ces indices vous aurez permis de trouver le "e" de mâle.

dans la 6 le ou les indices sont différents il vous parmettront de trouver notamment l'identité du "condamné à mort"


----------



## RV (9 Avril 2003)

le résumé n°6.
Ce résumé malgré son apparence banale contient pas mal d'indices

tout d'abord le rappel de l'énigme :

_C'est dans Sunset Boulevard, et à la suite d'une erreur sur la personne que mackie décida de ne pas accepter le rôle qu'on lui proposait dans ce film._

Puis les Indices :

*Le film*
- Il s'agit d'un film de guerre américain des années 60 en couleur que j'ai vu.
- Mackie refuse le rôle car il s'agit de celui d'un "condamné à mort".


* L'erreur sur la personne*
- Elle est de type : homonymie. Elle porte sur le nom d'une personne qui a un rapport avec la faute "e" de la cinquième énigme. Toutefois cette énigme n'a pas de rapport avec les fautes d'orthographe de mackie donc cette faute du "e" n'a aucune incidence sur le nom de la personne : l'erreur sur la personne n'est pas dûe à une quelconque faute d'orthographe ou de prononciation.
-  Il y a un rapport entre l'homonymie et le condamné à mort.


* Sunset Boulevard  &amp; l'énigme*
_Précisions_ : Je rappelle que dans l'énigme précédente cet élément  n'avait  pas été élucidé, aussi l'ai-je remis en jeu pour la sixième. Il est un lien avec l'intrigue et non avec le film à découvrir, il permet de trouver un ou des indices depuis l'énoncé : Il n'y a pas d'autres films à découvrir que celui demandé.

_Les indices _ :
- Ce rapport de l'énigme à _Sunset Boulevard_ est du même ordre que dans la cinquième énigme : il faut considérer _Sunset Boulevard_ comme un film sur le cinéma et sur sa mémoire (passé, biographème).

- Mackie joue dans  _Sunset Boulevard_. C'est un film de structure flash-back qui parle d'acteurs ou de gens du cinémas jouant leur propre rôle ou des rôles d'acteurs ou de gens du cinéma. Les énigmes précédentes que j'ai remontées sont un indice.

- Dans la 5ème il vous aurait mis sur la piste de la deuxième faute d'orthographe soit le "e" de mâle à la place de mal (je rappelle soif du mal &gt; soif du mâle). Dans la 6ème il vous mènera à d'autres indices comme l'dentité du "condamné à mort"


----------



## barbarella (9 Avril 2003)

Le rôle proposé à Mackie est-il celui : 

d'un journaliste ?

d'un enquêteur ?

de quelqu'un à la recherche de quelque chose ou d'une personne ?

à la recherche de son passé ?

à la recherche du passé d'une autre personne ?

est-ce un rôle de biographe ?


----------



## RV (9 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * Le rôle proposé à Mackie est-il celui : 

d'un journaliste ?

d'un enquêteur ?

de quelqu'un à la recherche de quelque chose ou d'une personne ?

à la recherche de son passé ?

à la recherche du passé d'une autre personne ?

est-ce un rôle de biographe ?


* 

[/QUOTE]

non à tout


----------



## barbarella (9 Avril 2003)

Y a t-il un E dans le nom du condamné à mort ?


----------



## barbarella (9 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr />*- Mackie joue dans Sunset Boulevard. C'est un film de structure flash-back qui parle d'acteurs ou de gens du cinémas jouant leur propre rôle ou des rôles d'acteurs ou de gens du cinéma.*

[/QUOTE]

Pourrait-on parler d'une espèce d'autoportrait/portrait du cinéma ?


<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr />*Les énigmes précédentes que j'ai remontées sont un indice.*

[/QUOTE]

Les indices se trouvent-ils 

dans les titres ?

les histoires ?

les thèmes abordés ?

au niveau des acteurs ?

des producteurs ?

Dans les énigmes elles-mêmes ?

Dans le fait que Mackie soit un acteur commun à toutes les énigmes ?


----------



## RV (9 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * Y a t-il un E dans le nom du condamné à mort ?   * 

[/QUOTE]
non
attention le "e" a un rapport avec l'erreur sur la personne
l'erreur sur la personne a un rapport avec le condamné à mort
mais il n'y a pas de rapport direct entre le "e" et le condamné à mort;

Toutefois le nom du condamné à mort (c'est à dire le rôle) ne comporte pas de "e". Mais il s'agit d'un hasard.


----------



## RV (9 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

Pourrait-on parler d'une espèce d'autoportrait/portrait du cinéma ?

* 

[/QUOTE]
Sunset Boulevard est effectivement cela. Mais il faut maintenant le rapporter à notre énigme. Et l'on a dit que ce rapport ne concernait pas le cinéma.



<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

Les indices se trouvent-ils dans

les histoires ?

Dans les énigmes elles-mêmes ?

Dans le fait que Mackie soit un acteur commun à toutes les énigmes ?

* 

[/QUOTE]
oui




<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

Les indices se trouvent-ils dans

les thèmes abordés ?


* 

[/QUOTE]
oui mais dans une moindre mesure



<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

Les indices se trouvent-ils dans

des titres ?

au niveau des acteurs ?

des producteurs ?

* 

[/QUOTE]
non


----------



## barbarella (9 Avril 2003)

Est-ce que le rôle proposé à Mackie est un rôe d'acteur ?


----------



## RV (9 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * Est-ce que le rôle proposé à Mackie est un rôe d'acteur ?   * 

[/QUOTE]
non


----------



## barbarella (9 Avril 2003)

Penses-tu qu'il faille relire toutes les énigmes, une à une de A à Z ?

ou les indices sont-ils juste dans les énoncés ?


----------



## RV (9 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * Penses-tu qu'il faille relire toutes les énigmes, une à une de A à Z ?


* 

[/QUOTE]
non
je ne suis pas un sadique  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> *ou les indices sont-ils juste dans les énoncés ?

* 

[/QUOTE]
sans aller jusqu'à juste dans les énoncés, l'essentiel y est (éventuellement peut-être un petit effort de mémoire à partir de l'énoncé et encore) au pire si cela s'avérait nécessaire : il y a toujours le listing des indices. Mais cela m'étonnerait que vous en ayiez besoin.


----------



## RV (9 Avril 2003)

au fait maintenant que le rapport à Sunset est évident. Cela permettrait de simplifier le résumé.


----------



## barbarella (9 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * non
je ne suis pas un sadique 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



* 

[/QUOTE]

C'est ce qu'on dit


----------



## baax (9 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * au fait maintenant que le rapport à Sunset est évident.  * 

[/QUOTE]

Ah ? J'ai du manquer un post !


----------



## RV (9 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * au fait maintenant que le rapport à Sunset est évident. Cela permettrait de simplifier le résumé.  



*<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par baax:</font><hr /> * 

Ah ? J'ai du manquer un post !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE][/b] 

[/QUOTE]

non le téléphone a sonné et j'ai oublié d'écrire un bout 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




au fait maintenant que le rapport à Sunset est évident, vous pourriez essayer de le formaliser. Cela permettrait de simplifier le résumé. 

c'est mieux comme ça


----------



## barbarella (9 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 

au fait maintenant que le rapport à Sunset est évident, vous pourriez essayer de le formaliser. Cela permettrait de simplifier le résumé. 

* 

[/QUOTE]

Les énoncés :

1 - Dans quel film aurait pu jouer Mackie ? (Rien sur Robert)

2 - Aidé de Georges, Mackie aurait pu jouer dans ce film. (LAvventura)

3 - La participation active de Mackie à ces deux films, plus quelques caméos, indignes de son talent, pour des maisons tel que la MGM, la MGZ, la RKO, etc. l'auraient de toute façon empêché d'auditionner pour le casting de ce film. (Le troisième homme)

4 - La participation de mackie à ce film découla d'un quiproquo lors de son retour de Mikonos.
Toutefois c'est bien sa passion du cinéma qui valut à cet amoureux de l'Asie de débuter sa carrière d'acteur. (Chiens de paille)

5 - C'est dans Sunset Boulevard, que mackie décida de jouer dans ce film, pensant y porter le chapeau. (La soif du mal)

6 - C'est dans Sunset Boulevard, et à la suite d'une erreur sur la personne que mackie décida de ne pas accepter le rôle qu'on lui proposait dans ce film. (en cours)

 ça c'est sûr


----------



## RV (9 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

Les énoncés :

1 - Dans quel film aurait pu jouer Mackie ? (Rien sur Robert)

2 - Aidé de Georges, Mackie aurait pu jouer dans ce film. (L?Avventura)

3 - La participation active de Mackie à ces deux films, plus quelques caméos, indignes de son talent, pour des maisons tel que la MGM, la MGZ, la RKO, etc. l'auraient de toute façon empêché d'auditionner pour le casting de ce film. (Le troisième homme)

4 - La participation de mackie à ce film découla d'un quiproquo lors de son retour de Mikonos.
Toutefois c'est bien sa passion du cinéma qui valut à cet amoureux de l'Asie de débuter sa carrière d'acteur. (Chiens de paille)

5 - C'est dans Sunset Boulevard, que mackie décida de jouer dans ce film, pensant y porter le chapeau. (La soif du mal)

6 - C'est dans Sunset Boulevard, et à la suite d'une erreur sur la personne que mackie décida de ne pas accepter le rôle qu'on lui proposait dans ce film. (en cours)

 ça c'est sûr












* 

[/QUOTE]

j'attends donc les questions et la formulation du rapport à Sunset


----------



## barbarella (9 Avril 2003)

Est-ce que le second rapport à l'énigme est Mackie ?


----------



## barbarella (9 Avril 2003)

Propose t'on à Mackie de jouer son propre rôle ?


----------



## barbarella (9 Avril 2003)

Il y a quelqu'un ?


----------



## RV (9 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * Est-ce que le second rapport à l'énigme est Mackie ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

mackie a un rapport à l'énigme, mais qu'entends-tu par second ?


----------



## RV (9 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * Propose t'on à Mackie de jouer son propre rôle ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

dans le film à découvrir non car c'est celui d'un "condamné à mort"


----------



## RV (9 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * Propose t'on à Mackie de jouer son propre rôle ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]
mais tu parlais du film à découvrir ou de Sunset ?


----------



## RV (9 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * Il y a quelqu'un ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
voilà, voilà


----------



## baax (9 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> 
* Sunset Boulevard  &amp; l'énigme*
_Précisions_ : Je rappelle que dans l'énigme précédente cet élément  n'avait  pas été élucidé, aussi l'ai-je remis en jeu pour la sixième. Il est un lien avec l'intrigue et non avec le film à découvrir, il permet de trouver un ou des indices depuis l'énoncé : Il n'y a pas d'autres films à découvrir que celui demandé.

[/QUOTE]

Les "indices" suivant sont ils trois indices distincts donnant 3 possibilités de découvrir le film ou sont ils 3 indices a prendre en compte et tout 3 indispensables pour trouver "eul'film" comme on dit en picardie ?

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> 
_Les indices _ :
- Ce rapport de l'énigme à _Sunset Boulevard_ est du même ordre que dans la cinquième énigme : il faut considérer _Sunset Boulevard_ comme un film sur le cinéma et sur sa mémoire (passé, biographème).


[/QUOTE]

On recherche toujours un trucmachinchose lié a une "légende" ou "anecdote"? 

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> 
- Mackie joue dans  _Sunset Boulevard_. C'est un film de structure flash-back qui parle d'acteurs ou de gens du cinémas jouant leur propre rôle ou des rôles d'acteurs ou de gens du cinéma. Les énigmes précédentes que j'ai remontées sont un indice.


[/QUOTE]

La carrière de mackie est elle en cause ?


<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> 
- Dans la 5ème il vous aurait mis sur la piste de la deuxième faute d'orthographe soit le "e" de mâle à la place de mal (je rappelle soif du mal &gt; soif du mâle). Dans la 6ème il vous mènera à d'autres indices comme l'dentité du "condamné à mort"


[/QUOTE]

C'est qui "il" ? Qu'est ce qui nous aurait mis sur la piste ? l'indice sur le film sur le cinéma ou l'indice sur le flashback ? Cet indice nous mênera a d'autres indices qui seront des indices pour trouver le film ! Kool !


----------



## barbarella (9 Avril 2003)

Ce rapport est une énigme pour moi


----------



## RV (9 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par baax:</font><hr /> * 

Les "indices" suivant sont ils trois indices distincts donnant 3 possibilités de découvrir le film ou sont ils 3 indices a prendre en compte et tout 3 indispensables pour trouver "eul'film" comme on dit en picardie ?
* 

[/QUOTE]

les différents indices suivants sont ceux qui doivent vous permettent de trouver la nature du rapport entre "Sunset Boulevard" et l'énigme : c'est pourquoi dans le résumé je les regroupés sous un chapitre intitulé :  *Sunset Boulevard  &amp; l'énigme* 

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par baax:</font><hr /> * 

On recherche toujours un trucmachinchose lié a une "légende" ou "anecdote"? 
* 

[/QUOTE]

oui c'est ce qui est "résumé" par biographème


<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par baax:</font><hr /> * 
La carrière de mackie est elle en cause ?
* 

[/QUOTE]
oui puisqu'il joue dans Sunset Boulevard, sa carrière est donc concernée (j'ai cru que vous ne poseriez jamais cette question, pourtant j'ai insisté)



<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par baax:</font><hr /> * 
C'est qui "il" ? Qu'est ce qui nous aurait mis sur la piste ? l'indice sur le film sur le cinéma ou l'indice sur le flashback ? Cet indice nous mênera a d'autres indices qui seront des indices pour trouver le film 
* 

[/QUOTE]





 "il" c'est le rapport entre Sunset et l'énigme. Je pensais que le fait d'avoir fait des têtes de chapitre rendait les chose très lisibles, mais j'ai comme un doute.
tous les indices regroupés sous le chapitre  *Sunset Boulevard  &amp; l'énigme* ne servent qu'à une chose : découvrir la nature de ce rapport. Ils sont tous complémentaires. Ils n'y a pas d'effet d'emboîtement pour cela.


Le seul emboôtement est au niveau de l'énigme proprement dite, c'est à dire (puisque toute les relations sont trouvées) :
la connaissance du rapport Sunset Boulevard  &amp; l'énigme permet de trouver l'erreur sur la personne qui permet de trouver le "condamné à mort" (cad le rôle refusé par mackie) et à la fin le titre du film à découvrir. C'est l'ordre de l'énoncé, il n'y a rien de tortueux là-dedans


----------



## RV (9 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * Ce rapport est une énigme pour moi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

je ne comprends pourquoi, vous l'avez 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




le rapport c'est une piste, une direction dans laquelle chercher qqch (je l'ai répété pourtant souvent) mais qu'est-ce pour vous.

Une question par exemple : qu'est-ce qui aurait permi de découvrir la faute sur le "e" avec ce que tu sais maintenant ?


----------



## barbarella (9 Avril 2003)

Est-ce que le rapport est le cinéma ?


----------



## bonpat (9 Avril 2003)

barbarella j'aimerais savvoir où tu trouves la force de poser encore des questions.
J'ai déjà du mal à les lire alors les écrire....


----------



## RV (9 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * Est-ce que le rapport est le cinéma ?   * 

[/QUOTE]





est-ce le cinéma qui aurait permis de trouver le "e" manquant de mal pour faire mâle ?


----------



## RV (9 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * barbarella j'aimerais savvoir où tu trouves la force de poser encore des questions.
J'ai déjà du mal à les lire alors les écrire....   * 

[/QUOTE]

elle a beaucoup d'énergie, et je te remercie de t'inquiéter également de mes forces car parfois répondre n'est pas de tout repos


----------



## barbarella (9 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * barbarella j'aimerais savvoir où tu trouves la force de poser encore des questions.
J'ai déjà du mal à les lire alors les écrire....   * 

[/QUOTE]

Si tu voyais dans quel état je suis...


----------



## barbarella (9 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 





est-ce le cinéma qui aurait permis de trouver le "e" manquant de mal pour faire mâle ?  * 

[/QUOTE]

Non, un truc du genre chapeau pour le A, peut-être...


----------



## barbarella (9 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 

elle a beaucoup d'énergie, et je te remercie de t'inquiéter également de mes forces car parfois répondre n'est pas de tout repos 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

C'est vrai que OUI, OUI/NON, NON, c'est exténuant


----------



## RV (9 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

Non, un truc du genre chapeau pour le A, peut-être...   * 

[/QUOTE]
oui pour le a c'était le chapeau, mais pour le "e" ?
le "e" qui a disparu cela ne te rappelle rien ?


----------



## RV (9 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

C'est vrai que OUI, OUI/NON, NON, c'est exténuant  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

ça c'était le bon temps 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



maintenant j'ai l'impression de ramer plus que vous


----------



## bonpat (9 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 
oui pour le a c'était le chapeau, mais pour le "e" ?
le "e" qui a disparu cela ne te rappelle rien ?  * 

[/QUOTE]
La disparition, Pereck ?


----------



## barbarella (9 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 
oui pour le a c'était le chapeau, mais pour le "e" ?
le "e" qui a disparu cela ne te rappelle rien ?  * 

[/QUOTE]

Georges Pérec,


----------



## RV (9 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 
La disparition, Pereck ?   * 

[/QUOTE]
oui mais le k n'est pas nécessaire, et donc tu en conclus quoi ?


----------



## RV (9 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

Georges Pérec,    * 

[/QUOTE]
oui , et donc tu en conclus quoi ?


----------



## bonpat (9 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 
oui mais le k n'est pas nécessaire, et donc tu en conclus quoi ?  * 

[/QUOTE]
Mackie a disparu ?


----------



## RV (9 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 
Mackie a disparu ?   * 

[/QUOTE]

Ahhhhhhrrrrrrg !
heureusement que je dois m'absenter incessamment sous peu


----------



## barbarella (9 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 

Ahhhhhhrrrrrrg !
heureusement que je dois m'absenter incessamment sous peu 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Rv va disparaître


----------



## RV (9 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

Rv va disparaître  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

jusqu'en fin d'am oui


----------



## barbarella (10 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 
oui , et donc tu en conclus quoi ?  * 

[/QUOTE]

Le condamné s'appelle Georges ?

Tous les acteurs de Sunset bd sont aujourd'hui disparus ?

Je crois que je vais disparaître aussi quelques temps. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 A+


----------



## bonpat (10 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

Le condamné s'appelle Georges ?

Tous les acteurs de Sunset bd sont aujourd'hui disparus ?

Je crois que je vais disparaître aussi quelques temps. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 A+   * 

[/QUOTE]
Non c'est George Sand, d'où la disparition du "s"


----------



## baax (10 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 

Ahhhhhhrrrrrrg !
heureusement que je dois m'absenter incessamment sous peu 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Pauvre RV ! T'es sur que tu ne veux pas que je te ramène du Prozac ?


----------



## baax (10 Avril 2003)

Bon donc le rapport a sunset ce sont les film dans lesquelle il a joué auparavant  (là normalement tu réponds OUI! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) ?

ou dans les énigme précédentes ?

Parmis les personnages de films ?

Parmis les acteurs ?

J'vas a la poste le courrier doit partir a+


----------



## barbarella (10 Avril 2003)

Faut-il pour chaque énigme rechercher l'élément déterminant pour sa résolution ?

Comme Georges Pérec =&gt; disparition =&gt; E =======&gt; l'Avventura (deuxième énigme)

MGZ =&gt; Top 100 =&gt; Le troisième homme (troisième énigme)

J'ai abrégé


----------



## RV (10 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

Le condamné s'appelle Georges ?

* 

[/QUOTE]
non



<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 
Tous les acteurs de Sunset bd sont aujourd'hui disparus ?
* 

[/QUOTE]
oui je pense mais cela n'a pas de rapport avec notre problème



<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 
Je crois que je vais disparaître aussi quelques temps. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 A+   * 

[/QUOTE]

a+


----------



## RV (10 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par baax:</font><hr /> * 

Pauvre RV ! T'es sur que tu ne veux pas que je te ramène du Prozac ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






* 

[/QUOTE]

j'ai besoin de vacances

heureusement c'est pour bientôt


----------



## bonpat (10 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 

j'ai besoin de vacances

heureusement c'est pour bientôt  * 

[/QUOTE]
si on a pas trouvé, tu ne parts pas j'espère.


----------



## barbarella (10 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 

j'ai besoin de vacances

heureusement c'est pour bientôt  * 

[/QUOTE]

Tu nous donneras la réponse avant de partir quand même ?


----------



## RV (10 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par baax:</font><hr /> * Bon donc le rapport a sunset ce sont les film dans lesquelle il a joué auparavant  (là normalement tu réponds OUI! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) ?
ou dans les énigme précédentes ?
* 

[/QUOTE]
oui
mon sauveur, j'ai failli devenir fou et plusieurs fois prêt à vous donner la solution de cette partie de l'énigme.
Seule la peur que vous soyez déçus de ne pas avoir trouvé vous-même m'a arrêté.

Le rapport a Sunset était effectivement cela : mackie étant un acteur de ce film qui parlait du passé (bio, anecdotes, rôle, etc) il fallait chercher dans son passé d'acteur. Mais vous ne posiez plus de question sur mackie. pratiquement à chaque résumé je changeais les phrases qui le concernait et je vous disais que j'avais reformulais pour vous offrir un nouvel éclairage rien n'y faisait.
Bon donc dans la cinquième énigme, c'est effectivement le rapport à la "disparition" de la seconde qui aurait dû vous donner le "e" de mâle.

pour tes présentes questions je ne dissocie pas vraiment film et énigme car en ce qui nous concerne c'est assimilable.

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par baax:</font><hr /> * Parmis les personnages de films ?

Parmis les acteurs ?

* 

[/QUOTE]
par contre il n'a pour l'instant jamais occupé un rôle ou un acteur précis dans les énigmes 1 à 5 donc je réponds non




<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par baax:</font><hr /> * Bon donc le rapport a sunset ce sont les film dans lesquelle il a joué auparavant  (là normalement tu réponds OUI! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) ?
J'vas a la poste le courrier doit partir a+  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

bonne levée


tiens je suis tellement content que je vous offre l'affiche de Sunset :


----------



## RV (10 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * Faut-il pour chaque énigme rechercher l'élément déterminant pour sa résolution ?

Comme Georges Pérec =&gt; disparition =&gt; E =======&gt; l'Avventura (deuxième énigme)

MGZ =&gt; Top 100 =&gt; Le troisième homme (troisième énigme)

J'ai abrégé 
* 

[/QUOTE]

non il n'y a pas un élèment à trouver dans chaque énigme. à vous de voir en fonction de l'énoncé.


----------



## RV (10 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 
si on a pas trouvé, tu ne parts pas j'espère.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
je pars samedi prochain, alors tout est possible 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




mais il me semble évident que si vous n'avez pas trouvé d'ici là vous profiterez également d'une semaine de vacances bien méritée, avant de vous remettre à chercher


----------



## RV (10 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

Tu nous donneras la réponse avant de partir quand même ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

A ton avis ?


----------



## barbarella (10 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par baax:</font><hr />*  Bon donc le rapport a sunset ce sont les film dans lesquelle il a joué auparavant (là normalement tu réponds OUI! ) ?
ou dans les énigme précédentes ?*

[/QUOTE]


<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr />*oui*

[/QUOTE]

Je savais que baax allait trouver, je le savais.


<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr />*mon sauveur,*

[/QUOTE]


Faut quand même pas en faire de trop


----------



## RV (10 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 


Faut quand même pas en faire de trop  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
faut ce qui faut 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




bon sérieusement : ça n'était quand même pas si tordu que cela : c'était logique.
tout les rôles de Sunset avaient un rapport avec leur passé ou avec leur métier, il était logique que mackie également.

Bon on va popuvoir attaquer sérieusement cette sixième énigme, maintenant.


----------



## barbarella (10 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 
faut ce qui faut 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




bon sérieusement : ça n'était quand même pas si tordu que cela : c'était logique.* 

[/QUOTE]

Dailleurs, je me demande si c'est pas à cause de ça que... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * Bon on va pouvoir attaquer sérieusement cette sixième énigme, maintenant. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Le film ?


----------



## barbarella (10 Avril 2003)

Un petit résumé avant d'attaquer ?


----------



## RV (10 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

Le film ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

ben l'erreur sur la personne, le rôle que mackie a refusé, et pour finir en beauté : le film

tout ça avant mes vacances 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Vous pensez y arriver


----------



## barbarella (10 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 

ben l'erreur sur la personne, le rôle que mackie a refusé, et pour finir en beauté : le film

tout ça avant mes vacances 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Vous pensez y arriver  * 

[/QUOTE]

Quel jour sommes nous ?


----------



## RV (10 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

Quel jour sommes nous ?    * 

[/QUOTE]

mercredi, je pars samedi 19.
mais d'ici là mes disponibilités risquent d'être short.


----------



## RV (10 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * Un petit résumé avant d'attaquer ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

pourquoi pas


----------



## RV (10 Avril 2003)

le résumé n°7 (qui est simplifié : ça fait du bien, je ne le répéterai jamais assez).
Ce résumé malgré son apparence banale contient pas mal d'indices

tout d'abord le rappel de l'énigme :

_C'est dans Sunset Boulevard, et à la suite d'une erreur sur la personne que mackie décida de ne pas accepter le rôle qu'on lui proposait dans ce film._

Puis les Indices :

Le rapport à _Sunset Boulevard_ signifie que certains indices concernant l'énigme sont à chercher dans la "carrière cinématographique" de mackie (énigme et film)


*Le film*
- Il s'agit d'un film de guerre américain des années 60 en couleur que j'ai vu.
- Mackie refuse le rôle car il s'agit de celui d'un "condamné à mort".


* L'erreur sur la personne*
- Elle est de type : homonymie. Elle porte sur le nom d'une personne qui a un rapport avec la faute "e" de la cinquième énigme. Toutefois cette énigme n'a pas de rapport avec les fautes d'orthographe de mackie donc cette faute du "e" n'a aucune incidence sur le nom de la personne : l'erreur sur la personne n'est pas dûe à une quelconque faute d'orthographe ou de prononciation.
?  Il y a un rapport entre l'homonymie et le condamné à mort.


----------



## barbarella (10 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 

mercredi, je pars samedi 19.
mais d'ici là mes disponibilités risquent d'être short.  * 

[/QUOTE]

Cela pourrait probablement se faire, mais pour être sûrs, quelques indices supplémentaires sur l'erreur sur la personne et le rôle que Mackie a refusé, voire le film, nous mettraient à l'abri de tout aléa désagréable.


----------



## RV (10 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

Cela pourrait probablement se faire, mais pour être sûrs, quelques indices supplémentaires sur l'erreur sur la personne et le rôle que Mackie a refusé, voire le film, nous mettraient à l'abri de tout aléa désagréable. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



* 

[/QUOTE]

t'en fait pas un peu trop.





vous vous débrouillerz très bien sans, et puis vous avez un beau résumé tout neuf.


----------



## nato kino (10 Avril 2003)

Est-ce qu'il y a un chanteur qui joue dans le film ?


----------



## RV (10 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * Est-ce qu'il y a un chanteur qui joue dans le film ?
* 

[/QUOTE]
non


----------



## nato kino (10 Avril 2003)

Est-ce qu'il y a des avions ?


----------



## nato kino (10 Avril 2003)

Est-ce qu'Anthony Quinn joue dans le film ?


----------



## nato kino (10 Avril 2003)

Est-ce un film de David Lean ?


----------



## barbarella (10 Avril 2003)

'tanplan, je voudrais pas dire, mais as tu réglé les problèmes de l'erreur sur la personne et du rôle que Mackie a refusé, avant de t'attaquer au fim ?

Si non RV va te le faire remarquer


----------



## nato kino (10 Avril 2003)

m'en fout...


----------



## barbarella (10 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * m'en fout...  * 

[/QUOTE]

oooooooooh


----------



## RV (10 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 'tanplan, je voudrais pas dire, mais as tu réglé les problèmes de l'erreur sur la personne et du rôle que Mackie a refusé, avant de t'attaquer au fim ?

Si non RV va te le faire remarquer  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
merci barbarella


----------



## barbarella (10 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 
merci barbarella  * 

[/QUOTE]

Je t'en prie c'est un plaisir  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 as tu réfléchis à ma proposition ci-dessus ?


----------



## RV (10 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * Est-ce qu'il y a des avions ?  * 

[/QUOTE]
j'ai vu le film, celui où tu étais chef d'escadrille.
Ce n'était pas un rôle de composition, mais le mec qui t'avait engagé pour ton physique avait du flair


----------



## RV (10 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

Je t'en prie c'est un plaisir  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 as tu réfléchis à ma proposition ci-dessus ?   * 

[/QUOTE]

oui oui

tu peux poser des questions


----------



## barbarella (10 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 

oui oui

tu peux poser des questions  * 

[/QUOTE]






<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr />*L'erreur sur la personne
- Elle est de type : homonymie. Elle porte sur le nom d'une personne qui a un rapport avec la faute "e" de la cinquième énigme. Toutefois cette énigme n'a pas de rapport avec les fautes d'orthographe de mackie donc cette faute du "e" n'a aucune incidence sur le nom de la personne : l'erreur sur la personne n'est pas dûe à une quelconque faute d'orthographe ou de prononciation.
? Il y a un rapport entre l'homonymie et le condamné à mort.*

[/QUOTE]

Georges Pérec as-il quelque chose à voir dans cette sombre, pour ne pas dire obscure, histoire ?


----------



## RV (10 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

Georges Pérec as-il quelque chose à voir dans cette sombre, pour ne pas dire obscure, histoire ?
* 

[/QUOTE]
oui/non

ah je revis, une réponse comme je les aime

re-merci barbarella


----------



## barbarella (10 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 
oui/non

ah je revis, une réponse comme je les aime

re-merci barbarella 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Tu m'en vois ravie.

Georges ?

George ?

Georg ?

Une disparition ?


----------



## RV (10 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * Georges ?
* 

[/QUOTE]
oui


<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

George ?

Georg ?

Une disparition ?

* 

[/QUOTE]
non

eh! eh! on s'habitue


----------



## barbarella (10 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 
non

eh! eh! on s'habitue 



* 

[/QUOTE]

J'en suis maintenant convaincue tu es sadique et pervers  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




J'imprime tout ça, je m'y mets cette nuit et demain rira bien qui rira le dernier


----------



## RV (10 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

J'en suis maintenant convaincue tu es sadique et pervers  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




* 

[/QUOTE]
mais non  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



je parlais de la façon dont tu avais expoité très rapidement le oui/non


----------



## barbarella (10 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 
mais non  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



je parlais de la façon dont tu avais expoité très rapidement le oui/non  * 

[/QUOTE]

Alors c'était un compliment  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Bonne fin de soirée


----------



## RV (10 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

Alors c'était un compliment  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Bonne fin de soirée  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

oui

bonne soirée


----------



## RV (10 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 
J'imprime tout ça, je m'y mets cette nuit et demain rira bien qui rira le dernier  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
peut-être pourrai-je y répondre avant mon départ ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (10 Avril 2003)

Le condamné à mort est-il tué par Georges ?


----------



## barbarella (10 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * Le condamné à mort est-il tué par Georges ?   * 

[/QUOTE]

J'avoue tout


----------



## bonpat (10 Avril 2003)

Le condamé à mort, est-il condamné sur le sol américain ?

Meurt-il de sa condamnation dans le film ?

Raconte-il l'histoire, une fois mort ? (je sais...mais au cinéma...)

Le condamé à mort, est-il condamné pour désertion ?

Le condamé à mort, est-il condamné pour crime de guerre ?

_une chose est sûre, j'ai pas vu le film_


----------



## RV (10 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Anonyme:</font><hr /> * Le condamné à mort est-il tué par Georges ?   * 

[/QUOTE]
non


----------



## RV (10 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> *
Meurt-il de sa condamnation dans le film ?
* 

[/QUOTE]
oui mais je répèque qu'il faut mettre condamné entre ""



<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * Le condamé à mort, est-il condamné sur le sol américain ?

Raconte-il l'histoire, une fois mort ? (je sais...mais au cinéma...)

Le condamé à mort, est-il condamné pour désertion ?

Le condamé à mort, est-il condamné pour crime de guerre ?

* 

[/QUOTE]
non à tout




<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 

une chose est sûre, j'ai pas vu le film * 

[/QUOTE]
ça je n'en sais rien


----------



## barbarella (10 Avril 2003)

Quand tu dis :
" Il y a un rapport entre l'homonymie et le condamné à mort. "

Cela signifie-t-il : 
" Il y a un rapport entre Georges et le condamné à mort " ?


----------



## RV (10 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * Quand tu dis :
" Il y a un rapport entre l'homonymie et le condamné à mort. "

Cela signifie-t-il : 
" Il y a un rapport entre Georges et le condamné à mort " ?    * 

[/QUOTE]
oui


----------



## RV (10 Avril 2003)

à ce soir,
le train n'attend pas


----------



## barbarella (10 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 
oui  * 

[/QUOTE]

J'aime quand ça commence comme ça.

Il va maintenant falloir, je suppose, je me risquerais même à dire j'en suis sûre, trouver quelle est la nature de ce rapport ?

1 - est-ce un rapport actif, c'est à dire Georges joue-til un rôle dans cette  condamnation ?

2 - un rapport passif, Georges est spectateur, et son rôle n'influe pas sur la condamnation ?

Cette condamnation se traduit-elle par un crime d'homme à homme ?

est-elle publique ?

est-ce un lynchage ?

l'abandon d'un blessé ?

un acte de guerre ?

est-elle légitimée (par la guerre) ?

est-elle condamnée ?


----------



## bonpat (10 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 
Cela signifie-t-il : 
" Il y a un rapport entre Georges et le condamné à mort " ? *
.
<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 

oui  * 

[/QUOTE] 

[/QUOTE]

Guy Georges ?


----------



## barbarella (10 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 

Guy Georges ?      * 

[/QUOTE]

J'ai l'impression que ta question a énervé RV, bonpat


----------



## bonpat (10 Avril 2003)

La guerre dont il s'agit est elle une guerre civile ?

Faut-il comprendre Georges comme un prénom ?

Faut-il comprendre Georges comme un nom de famille?

La guerre dont il est question a-t-elle réellement existée?


----------



## baax (10 Avril 2003)

C'est georges ?

ou George ?

Est-ce une adaptation d'une nouvelle, d'un roman ?

Tu as dit que l'action du film ne se déroulait pas dans un autre pays que celui du "condamné" . Sont-ce les USofA ?

La France ?

La Corée ?

Le Mexique ?

Le Vietnam ?

Le Swaziland ?

Le Brésil ?

La Prusse ?

L'Allemagne ?

Je continue la liste plus tard en cas de non général !


----------



## barbarella (11 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr />*le résumé n°7 (qui est simplifié : ça fait du bien, je ne le répéterai jamais assez).
Ce résumé malgré son apparence banale contient pas mal d'indices

tout d'abord le rappel de l'énigme :

C'est dans Sunset Boulevard, et à la suite d'une erreur sur la personne que mackie décida de ne pas accepter le rôle qu'on lui proposait dans ce film.

Puis les Indices :

Le rapport à Sunset Boulevard signifie que certains indices concernant l'énigme sont à chercher dans la "carrière cinématographique" de mackie (énigme et film)*

[/QUOTE]

Il faut donc trouver dans la carrière de Mackie les élèments qui le poussent à refuser le rôle (outre lerreur sur la personne) ?

Je sais ma question à l'air bête comme ça, mais il faut voir la suite.


----------



## barbarella (11 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

Il faut donc trouver dans la carrière de Mackie les élèments qui le poussent à refuser le rôle (outre lerreur sur la personne) ?
* 

[/QUOTE]

Si tel est la cas (ce que j'espère plus que tout au monde) les élèments ci-dessous contiennent-ils la réponse ?

*Les énoncés et les films :

1 - Dans quel film aurait pu jouer Mackie ? (Rien sur Robert)

2 - Aidé de Georges, Mackie aurait pu jouer dans ce film. (LAvventura)

3 - La participation active de Mackie à ces deux films, plus quelques caméos, indignes de son talent, pour des maisons tel que la MGM, la MGZ, la RKO, etc. l'auraient de toute façon empêché d'auditionner pour le casting de ce film. (Le troisième homme)

4 - La participation de mackie à ce film découla d'un quiproquo lors de son retour de Mikonos.
Toutefois c'est bien sa passion du cinéma qui valut à cet amoureux de l'Asie de débuter sa carrière d'acteur. (Chiens de paille)

5 - C'est dans Sunset Boulevard, que mackie décida de jouer dans ce film, pensant y porter le chapeau. (La soif du mal)

6 - C'est dans Sunset Boulevard, et à la suite d'une erreur sur la personne que mackie décida de ne pas accepter le rôle qu'on lui proposait dans ce film. (en cours)*

Est-ce que ceci est suffisant ? 

_parce que s'il faut chercher encore c'est pas un problème_


----------



## bonpat (11 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 
Est-ce que ceci est suffisant ? 

parce que s'il faut chercher encore c'est pas un problème






* 

[/QUOTE]

barbarella, s'il te plait, arrête de te faire du mal.
Ce thread est fermé depuis plus de deux ans quand RV nous a quitté.
Je suis comme toi j'aurais aimé connaitre la réponse mais la ça ne sert à rien d'insister.
Je suis gêné d'avoir à te le dire, tu parles toute seule depuis plusieurs mois sur ce thread.
Baax et 'tanplan n'osaient pas te le dire... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Allez bonne chance!


----------



## barbarella (11 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 

barbarella, s'il te plait, arrête de te faire du mal.
Ce thread est fermé depuis plus de deux ans quand RV nous a quitté.

* 

[/QUOTE]  Et il n'a même pas eu la décence de laisser une enveloppe dûment cachetée et déposée chez un notaire agrée


----------



## barbarella (11 Avril 2003)

En fait je ne te crois pas du tout bonpat, tu es jaloux de mes questions et tu veux me déstabiliser, mail il m'en faut beaucoup plus


----------



## RV (11 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

1 - est-ce un rapport actif, c'est à dire Georges joue-til un rôle dans cette  condamnation ?

* 

[/QUOTE]
non



<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 
2 - un rapport passif, Georges est spectateur, et son rôle n'influe pas sur la condamnation ?

* 

[/QUOTE]
non




<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * Cette condamnation se traduit-elle par un crime d'homme à homme ?
* 

[/QUOTE]
non



<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * est-elle publique ?

* 

[/QUOTE]
oui


<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

est-ce un lynchage ?

l'abandon d'un blessé ?

un acte de guerre ?

est-elle légitimée (par la guerre) ?

est-elle condamnée ?
* 

[/QUOTE]
non


----------



## RV (11 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 

Guy Georges ?      * 

[/QUOTE]
non


----------



## RV (11 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * La guerre dont il s'agit est elle une guerre civile ?

* 

[/QUOTE]
non


<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> *Faut-il comprendre Georges comme un prénom ?

* 

[/QUOTE]
oui


<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * Faut-il comprendre Georges comme un nom de famille? * 

[/QUOTE]
non



<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> *La guerre dont il est question a-t-elle réellement existée?   * 

[/QUOTE]
oui


----------



## RV (11 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par baax:</font><hr /> * C'est georges ?

ou George ?

* 

[/QUOTE]
c'es Georges


<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par baax:</font><hr /> * Est-ce une adaptation d'une nouvelle ?  * 

[/QUOTE]
oui


<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par baax:</font><hr /> *Est-ce une adaptation d'un roman ?* 

[/QUOTE]
non



<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par baax:</font><hr /> *Tu as dit que l'action du film ne se déroulait pas dans un autre pays que celui du "condamné" . Sont-ce les USofA ?

La France ?

La Corée ?

Le Mexique ?

Le Vietnam ?

Le Swaziland ?

Le Brésil ?

La Prusse ?

L'Allemagne ?

* 

[/QUOTE]
non



<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par baax:</font><hr /> *Je continue la liste plus tard en cas de non général !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



* 

[/QUOTE]
non


----------



## RV (11 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

Il faut donc trouver dans la carrière de Mackie les élèments qui le poussent à refuser le rôle (outre l?erreur sur la personne) ?

Je sais ma question à l'air bête comme ça, mais il faut voir la suite. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

il est écrit des indices sur l'énigme


----------



## RV (11 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

Si tel est la cas (ce que j'espère plus que tout au monde) les élèments ci-dessous contiennent-ils la réponse ?

Les énoncés et les films :

2 - Aidé de Georges, Mackie aurait pu jouer dans ce film. (L?Avventura)

3 - La participation active de Mackie à ces deux films, plus quelques caméos, indignes de son talent, pour des maisons tel que la MGM, la MGZ, la RKO, etc. l'auraient de toute façon empêché d'auditionner pour le casting de ce film. (Le troisième homme)

4 - La participation de mackie à ce film découla d'un quiproquo lors de son retour de Mikonos.
Toutefois c'est bien sa passion du cinéma qui valut à cet amoureux de l'Asie de débuter sa carrière d'acteur. (Chiens de paille)

5 - C'est dans Sunset Boulevard, que mackie décida de jouer dans ce film, pensant y porter le chapeau. (La soif du mal)

6 - C'est dans Sunset Boulevard, et à la suite d'une erreur sur la personne que mackie décida de ne pas accepter le rôle qu'on lui proposait dans ce film. (en cours)

Est-ce que ceci est suffisant ? 

parce que s'il faut chercher encore c'est pas un problème






* 

[/QUOTE]

comme ce n'est pas tout à fait le cas je te répondrai quen fonction de ta question seule l'énigme 2 fournit des indices


----------



## barbarella (11 Avril 2003)

Il faut donc trouver dans la carrière de Mackie les indices qui le poussent à refuser le rôle (outre l?erreur sur la personne) ?

Et comme ça, ça va ?


----------



## barbarella (11 Avril 2003)

Est-ce que tout cela ne mérite pas un petit résumé ?


----------



## RV (11 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * Il faut donc trouver dans la carrière de Mackie les indices qui le poussent à refuser le rôle (outre l?erreur sur la personne) ?

Et comme ça, ça va ?   * 

[/QUOTE]
c'est des indices sur l'énigme 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ta formulation est réductrice


----------



## RV (11 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * Est-ce que tout cela ne mérite pas un petit résumé ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

déjà ? il n'y a pas grand chose de nouveau à part que georges est un prénom et qu'il n'est ni spectateur, ni acteur dans cette comdamnation publique


----------



## barbarella (11 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 

déjà ? il n'y a pas grand chose de nouveau à part que georges est un prénom et qu'il n'est ni spectateur, ni acteur dans cette comdamnation publique  * 

[/QUOTE]

Je me suis mal exprimée, je voulais dire une reformulation du résumé en y intégrant les nouveautés.


----------



## RV (11 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

Je me suis mal exprimée, je voulais dire une reformulation du résumé en y intégrant les nouveautés. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

ça s'appelle un nouveau résumé et il portera le n°8 c'est peut-être excessif, surtout que vous avancez en cemoment donc autant attendre un peu. Enfin il me semble


----------



## RV (11 Avril 2003)

tu comprends je ne voudrai pas que mes résumés bourrés d'indices à craquer passent pour du flood


----------



## RV (11 Avril 2003)

Je suis certain que la direction verrait cela d'un mauvais oeil


----------



## barbarella (11 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * tu comprends je ne voudrai pas que mes résumés bourrés d'indices à craquer passent pour du flood  * 

[/QUOTE]

Je comprends tes scrupules, je vais le faire si tu veux.


----------



## barbarella (11 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * Je suis certain que la direction verrait cela d'un mauvais oeil  * 

[/QUOTE]

Tu parles, le flood c'est hyper mal vu. Et en plus ça sert vraiment à rien.


----------



## barbarella (11 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

Tu parles, le flood c'est hyper mal vu. Et en plus ça sert vraiment à rien.   * 

[/QUOTE]

Sauf à... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, ah noooooon, jamais


----------



## RV (11 Avril 2003)

Bon je prépare le résumé, il y avait quand même quelques indices nouveaux 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 qui méritaient un petit point.


----------



## RV (11 Avril 2003)

le résumé n°8
Ce résumé malgré son apparence banale contient pas mal d'indices

tout d'abord le rappel de l'énigme :

_C'est dans Sunset Boulevard, et à la suite d'une erreur sur la personne que mackie décida de ne pas accepter le rôle qu'on lui proposait dans ce film._

Puis les Indices :

Le rapport à _Sunset Boulevard_ signifie que certains indices concernant l'énigme sont à chercher dans la "carrière cinématographique" de mackie (énigme et film)


*Le film*
- Il s'agit d'un film de guerre américain des années 60 en couleur que j'ai vu. La guerre dont il est question a vraiment existé. Le film est adapté d'une nouvelle.
- Mackie refuse le rôle car il s'agit de celui d'un "condamné à mort".


* L'erreur sur la personne*
- Elle est de type : homonymie et elle n'est pas dûe à une quelconque faute d'orthographe ou de prononciation. Elle concerne Georges : le prénom
-   Il y a un rapport entre l'homonymie et le condamné à mort. Toutefois Georges n'est ni acteur, ni spectateur de cette condamnation qui a lieu en public


----------



## barbarella (11 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * Bon je prépare le résumé, il y avait quand même quelques indices nouveaux 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 qui méritaient un petit point.  * 

[/QUOTE]

Il n'est pas nécessaire de  justifier l'évidence


----------



## barbarella (11 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * le résumé n°8
Ce résumé malgré son apparence banale contient pas mal d'indices

tout d'abord le rappel de l'énigme :

C'est dans Sunset Boulevard, et à la suite d'une erreur sur la personne que mackie décida de ne pas accepter le rôle qu'on lui proposait dans ce film.

Puis les Indices :

Le rapport à Sunset Boulevard signifie que certains indices concernant l'énigme sont à chercher dans la "carrière cinématographique" de mackie (énigme et film)


Le film
- Il s'agit d'un film de guerre américain des années 60 en couleur que j'ai vu. La guerre dont il est question a vraiment existé. Le film est adapté d'une nouvelle.
- Mackie refuse le rôle car il s'agit de celui d'un "condamné à mort".


 L'erreur sur la personne
- Elle est de type : homonymie et elle n'est pas dûe à une quelconque faute d'orthographe ou de prononciation. Elle concerne Georges : le prénom
-   Il y a un rapport entre l'homonymie et le condamné à mort. Toutefois Georges n'est ni acteur, ni spectateur de cette condamnation qui a lieu en public



* 

[/QUOTE]

</font><blockquote><font class="small">En r&eacute;ponse &agrave;:</font><hr />
*comme ce n'est pas tout à fait le cas je te répondrai qu'en fonction de ta question seule l'énigme 2 fournit des indices.  * 

[/QUOTE]

N'est-ce pas important ?


----------



## RV (11 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

N'est-ce pas important ?   * 

[/QUOTE]
qu'est-ce qui est important ?

L'indice Georges était la chose la plus importante a trouver dans les énigmes. Et à mon sens, la plus directe pour arriver au condamné à mort et donc au film. Et seule l'énigme 2 menait à Georges, mais cela ne mérite pas de figurer dans le résumé, cela le compliquerait inutilement.


----------



## baax (11 Avril 2003)

Mary Poppins ?


----------



## RV (11 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par baax:</font><hr /> * Mary Poppins ?  * 

[/QUOTE]

non


----------



## barbarella (11 Avril 2003)

Il y a un rapport entre l'homonymie (Georges) et le condamné à mort. Toutefois Georges n'est ni acteur, ni spectateur de cette condamnation qui a lieu en public

Il est neutre, il raconte une histoire, celle du condamné ? 

Il est narrateur ?


----------



## RV (11 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * Il y a un rapport entre l'homonymie (Georges) et le condamné à mort. Toutefois Georges n'est ni acteur, ni spectateur de cette condamnation qui a lieu en public

Il est neutre, il raconte une histoire, celle du condamné ? 
* 

[/QUOTE]
oui/non


<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * Il y a un rapport entre l'homonymie (Georges) et le condamné à mort. Toutefois Georges n'est ni acteur, ni spectateur de cette condamnation qui a lieu en public
Il est narrateur ?   * 

[/QUOTE]
non


----------



## barbarella (11 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr />* Il y a un rapport entre l'homonymie (Georges) et le condamné à mort. Toutefois Georges n'est ni acteur, ni spectateur de cette condamnation qui a lieu en public

Il est neutre, il raconte une histoire, celle du condamné ?*

[/QUOTE]


<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr />*oui/non*

[/QUOTE]

Il raconte une histoire ?

Une histoire dans laquelle il est question de condamné ?


----------



## RV (11 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

Il raconte une histoire ?

Une histoire dans laquelle il est question de condamné ?
* 

[/QUOTE]

oui/non pour les deux


----------



## baax (11 Avril 2003)

Good old' georges participe t'il a l'histoire comme...

référence ?

souvenir ?

alter ego ?

un mort ?

un copain de bistrot ?

le nerd de la fac qui s'est fait exempté ?

le chauffeur de la jeep dans MASH ? Putain d'armée !

le petit copain de julie andrews dans Marie Poppins ?

un véhicule ?

une bombe ?

un trombone ?

les bottes de John Wayne dans Liberty Valance ?

une autre idée a la con ? 

Sauf vot'respect m'sieur dames !


----------



## barbarella (11 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr />*

Il raconte une histoire ?

Une histoire dans laquelle il est question de condamné ?* 

[/QUOTE]


<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 

oui/non pour les deux  * 

[/QUOTE]

Il raconte plusieurs histoires ?

Il raconte son histoire ?

Il raconte ce qui aurait pu être son histoire ?


----------



## barbarella (11 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par baax:</font><hr /> * Good old' georges participe t'il a l'histoire comme...


une autre idée a la con ? 

Sauf vot'respect m'sieur dames ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

baaaaaaaax, enfiiiiiiiiin ! c'est sérieux tout ça


----------



## baax (11 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

baaaaaaaax, enfiiiiiiiiin ! c'est sérieux tout ça  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

ahh ! 'scuse barbarella ! j'm'en voudrions bien d'causer des problèmes mais le gars RV  y fait rien qu'a embrouiller les cartes !


----------



## barbarella (11 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par baax:</font><hr /> * 

ahh ! 'scuse barbarella ! j'm'en voudrions bien d'causer des problèmes mais le gars RV  y fait rien qu'a embrouiller les cartes !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

Je suis bien contente de te lire dire ça, il m'arrive à moi-même de douter de mes capacités intellectuelles, pour lesquelles j'ai pourtant la plus haute considération


----------



## baax (11 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

Je suis bien contente de te lire dire ça, il m'arrive à moi-même de douter de mes capacités intellectuelles, pour lesquelles j'ai pourtant la plus haute considération 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

Ma pôvre barbarella ! Je suis vraiment navré pour toi ! Pour ma part, je ne doute jamais de mes capacités intellectuelles, pas plus que des autres d'ailleurs, elles sont toutes d'une médiocrité crasse ! and the life is easy !


----------



## RV (11 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par baax:</font><hr /> * Good old' georges participe t'il a l'histoire comme...

référence ?

souvenir ?

alter ego ?

un mort ?

un copain de bistrot ?

le nerd de la fac qui s'est fait exempté ?

le chauffeur de la jeep dans MASH ? Putain d'armée !

le petit copain de julie andrews dans Marie Poppins ?

un véhicule ?

une bombe ?

un trombone ?

les bottes de John Wayne dans Liberty Valance ?

* 

[/QUOTE]
non



<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par baax:</font><hr /> * Good old' georges participe t'il a l'histoire comme...

une autre idée a la con ? 

* 

[/QUOTE]
oui


----------



## RV (11 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

Il raconte plusieurs histoires ?
* 

[/QUOTE]
oui/non




<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

Il raconte son histoire ?

Il raconte ce qui aurait pu être son histoire ?   * 

[/QUOTE]
non


----------



## baax (11 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 
oui  * 

[/QUOTE]

Et hop ! j'augmente mon quota de "oui" inutiles !


----------



## RV (11 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par baax:</font><hr /> * 

Et hop ! j'augmente mon quota de "oui" inutiles ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]
c'est parce que tu n'oublies jamais de poser la bonne question


----------



## barbarella (11 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr />*

Il raconte plusieurs histoires ? * 

[/QUOTE]

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 
oui/non  * 

[/QUOTE]

Plusieurs anecdotes ?


----------



## RV (11 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

Plusieurs anecdotes ?    * 

[/QUOTE]
non


----------



## Luc G (11 Avril 2003)

Y a pas de rapport avec Monsieur Klein ?


----------



## RV (11 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * Y a pas de rapport avec Monsieur Klein ?   * 

[/QUOTE]
non


----------



## bonpat (11 Avril 2003)

De quel type de condamnation à mort s'agit-il ?

Chaise électrique

fusillé

injection létale

pendaison

guillotine

bûcher


----------



## RV (11 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * De quel type de condamnation à mort s'agit-il ?

Chaise électrique

fusillé

injection létale

pendaison

guillotine

bûcher

* 

[/QUOTE]
non


----------



## bonpat (11 Avril 2003)

S'agit-il d'une condamnation à mort ?


----------



## RV (11 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * S'agit-il d'une condamnation à mort ?   * 

[/QUOTE]
j'ai dit que le rôle de condamné à mort de mackie était à mettre entre "". Il n'y a pas de notion de justice (au sens de tribunal)  liée à ce "condamné" dans le film.
Mais le personnage du film meurt.


----------



## bonpat (11 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 
Mais le personnage du film meurt.  * 

[/QUOTE]

par maladie ?

par suicide ?


----------



## RV (11 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 

par maladie ?

par suicide ?   * 

[/QUOTE]
non


----------



## Luc G (11 Avril 2003)

Aucun rapport non plus avec georges Smiley, je suppose ?


----------



## RV (11 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * Aucun rapport non plus avec georges Smiley, je suppose ?   * 

[/QUOTE]
non
mais essayer de trouver qui est Georges est une bonne piste.


----------



## Luc G (11 Avril 2003)

Un rapport avec Simenon ? 

avec Washington (georges) ?


----------



## barbarella (11 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 
non
mais essayer de trouver qui est Georges est une bonne piste.   * 

[/QUOTE]

C'est ce que je m'évertue à faire depuis un bon moment d'ailleurs, mais sans succès


----------



## RV (11 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * Un rapport avec Simenon ? 

avec Washington (georges) ?   * 

[/QUOTE]
non, ni l'un ni l'autre


----------



## RV (11 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

C'est ce que je m'évertue à faire depuis un bon moment d'ailleurs, mais sans succès  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

tu n'as pas eu que des réponses négatives


----------



## bonpat (11 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

C'est ce que je m'évertue à faire depuis un bon moment d'ailleurs * 

[/QUOTE]
ah bon !?


----------



## bonpat (11 Avril 2003)

Georges de la Jungle ?

Il faut que je trouve aujourd'hui, je pars faire du camping ce week-end...


----------



## RV (11 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * Georges de la Jungle ?

Il faut que je trouve aujourd'hui, je pars faire du camping ce week-end... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]
non


----------



## barbarella (11 Avril 2003)

Bon passons aux choses sérieuses.

Est-ce que Georges est un être humain ?


----------



## RV (11 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * Bon passons aux choses sérieuses.

Est-ce que Georges est un être humain ?   * 

[/QUOTE] 
oui


----------



## barbarella (11 Avril 2003)

Georges est-il écrivain ?


----------



## RV (11 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * Georges est-il écrivain ?    * 

[/QUOTE]
oui


----------



## barbarella (11 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 
oui  * 

[/QUOTE]

aaaaaaah enfin, ça viens, doucement mais sûrement.

Tu ne vas pas me dire que c'est Pérec ?


----------



## RV (11 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

aaaaaaah enfin, ça viens, doucement mais sûrement.

Tu ne vas pas me dire que c'est Pérec ?   * 

[/QUOTE]
non ce n'est pas Pérec, puisqu'il y a erreur sur la personne, il s'agit comme tu viens de trouver d'un autre Georges écrivain.


----------



## barbarella (11 Avril 2003)

Est-ce un écrivain :

Américain ?

Francais ?


----------



## RV (11 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * Est-ce un écrivain :

Américain ?


* 

[/QUOTE]
non





<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * Est-ce un écrivain :
Francais ?

* 

[/QUOTE]
oui


----------



## barbarella (11 Avril 2003)

Donc il s'agit d'un écrivain, français, nouvelliste 

est-il contemporain ?


----------



## RV (11 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * Donc il s'agit d'un écrivain, français, nouvelliste 

* 

[/QUOTE]pourquoi nouvelliste ?


<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> *est-il contemporain ?
* 

[/QUOTE]
la notion de contemporain est trop vague il faut que tu précise


----------



## barbarella (11 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * pourquoi nouvelliste ? * 

[/QUOTE]

Il me semble que tu avais dis que le film était tiré d'une nouvelle, non ?


<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 

la notion de contemporain est trop vague il faut que tu précise  * 

[/QUOTE]

Disons né après 1900 ?


----------



## RV (11 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 
Il me semble que tu avais dis que le film était tiré d'une nouvelle, non ?
* 

[/QUOTE]
oui mais il n'a jamais été dit que Geoges en était l'auteur



<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

Disons né après 1900 ?   * 

[/QUOTE]
non, mais il s'agit néanmoins d'un écrivain du XX siècle.


----------



## barbarella (11 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * oui mais il n'a jamais été dit que Geoges en était l'auteur* 

[/QUOTE]

Autant pour moi, et voilà mon mal de tête qui me reprend 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 
non, mais il s'agit néanmoins d'un écrivain du XX siècle.  * 

[/QUOTE]

Peut-être un petit indice ?

Sinon ça risque d'être du pifomètrique. Des auteurs de XX siècle prénommés Georges j'imagine qu'il y en a un paquet


----------



## bonpat (11 Avril 2003)

Courteline ?


----------



## baax (11 Avril 2003)

Bataille ?


----------



## baax (11 Avril 2003)

ou Bernanos ?


----------



## baax (11 Avril 2003)

"Le dialogue des camélites Vs Godzilla" ?


----------



## barbarella (11 Avril 2003)

Est-ce un surréaliste ?


----------



## RV (11 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * Courteline ?   * 

[/QUOTE]
non


----------



## RV (11 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par baax:</font><hr /> * Bataille ?  * 

[/QUOTE]
oui
bien baax


----------



## RV (11 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par baax:</font><hr /> * ou Bernanos ?  * 

[/QUOTE]
non


----------



## RV (11 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

Peut-être un petit indice ?

* 

[/QUOTE]

cela n'a pas été nécessaire


----------



## RV (11 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par baax:</font><hr /> * "Le dialogue des camélites Vs Godzilla" ?  * 

[/QUOTE]


----------



## RV (11 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * Est-ce un surréaliste ?   * 

[/QUOTE]
non


----------



## baax (11 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 
oui
bien baax 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Merci Chef !


----------



## barbarella (11 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 

cela n'a pas été nécessaire 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Maintenant que nous savons qu'il s'agit de Georges Bataille, que faut-il faire ?

Est-ce que bataille a à voir avec l'énigme ? (bataille, guerre)


----------



## baax (11 Avril 2003)

il y a bataille dans le titre ?

La nouvelle adaptée est elle luvre d'un yank... euh... d'un américain ?


----------



## barbarella (11 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 
oui
bien baax 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



* 

[/QUOTE]

Moi quand j'ai un oui, on ne me dit pas : "bien barbarella" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




c'est pas juste


----------



## Luc G (11 Avril 2003)

C'est une histoire d'oeil ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Les américains auraient-ils fait un film avec l'oeuvre de Bataille ? J'en suis tout retourné


----------



## RV (11 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par baax:</font><hr /> * 

Merci Chef !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
de rien
mais du premier coup je suis impressionné


----------



## RV (11 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

Maintenant que nous savons qu'il s'agit de Georges Bataille, que faut-il faire ?
* 

[/QUOTE]
ça fait partie de l'énigme



<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 
Est-ce que bataille a à voir avec l'énigme ? (bataille, guerre)   * 

[/QUOTE] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



non


----------



## baax (11 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 
de rien
mais du premier coup je suis impressionné 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Facile, c'est mon auteur favori  juste après Christian Jacq !


----------



## RV (11 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

Moi quand j'ai un oui, on ne me dit pas : "bien barbarella" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




c'est pas juste   * 

[/QUOTE]
c'est faux tu as eu un compliment il n'y a pas longtemps, mais c'est vrai qu'il faut être juste et que tes questions rationnelles allant du général au particulier ont fait progresser l'énigme très rapidement depuis ce matin.


----------



## RV (11 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * C'est une histoire d'oeil ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
oui/non


<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> *Les américains auraient-ils fait un film avec l'oeuvre de Bataille ? J'en suis tout retourné  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
non


----------



## RV (11 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par baax:</font><hr /> * il y a bataille dans le titre ? * 

[/QUOTE]
non


<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par baax:</font><hr /> * La nouvelle adaptée est elle l??uvre d'un yank... euh... d'un américain ?  * 

[/QUOTE]
oui


----------



## barbarella (11 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr />*  C'est une histoire d'oeil ?* 

[/QUOTE]


<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 
oui/non  * 

[/QUOTE]

De regard ?


----------



## baax (11 Avril 2003)

Y'a t'il un rapport avec les pseudonymes que Bataille a pu utiliser ?


----------



## bonpat (11 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * 
 C'est une histoire d'oeil ?  * 

[/QUOTE]

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * 
 oui/non   * 

[/QUOTE]

Une histoire d'oeil de verre ?


----------



## RV (11 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

De regard ?    * 

[/QUOTE]
non


----------



## bonpat (11 Avril 2003)

Cela a-til un rapport avec une énucléation ?


----------



## RV (11 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par baax:</font><hr /> * Y'a t'il un rapport avec les pseudonymes que Bataille a pu utiliser ?  * 

[/QUOTE]
non


----------



## RV (11 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 

Une histoire d'oeil de verre ?


* 

[/QUOTE]
non


----------



## RV (11 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * Cela a-til un rapport avec une énucléation ?   * 

[/QUOTE]
non


----------



## barbarella (11 Avril 2003)

Est-ce que G Bataille parle d'un condamné dans un de ses livres ?


----------



## bonpat (11 Avril 2003)

Cela a-til un rapport avec un oeil enlevé avec une petite cuillère ?


----------



## RV (11 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * Est-ce que G Bataille parle d'un condamné dans un de ses livres ?   * 

[/QUOTE]
oui


----------



## RV (11 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * Cela a-til un rapport avec un oeil enlevé avec une petite cuillère ?
* 

[/QUOTE]
non


----------



## barbarella (11 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr />*  Est-ce que G Bataille parle d'un condamné dans un de ses livres ? * 

[/QUOTE]


<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * oui  * 

[/QUOTE]

Lequel ?


----------



## RV (11 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

Lequel ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]





 à vous de trouver


----------



## barbarella (11 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 





 à vous de trouver 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Il n'y a rien à faire, pas moyen de le piéger


----------



## RV (11 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

Il n'y a rien à faire, pas moyen de le piéger  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

même par la flatterie


----------



## barbarella (11 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 

même par la flatterie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

C'est pas la peine que j'essaie alors


----------



## RV (11 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

C'est pas la peine que j'essaie alors  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
eh non!
tu ne serais pas en train d'attendre quelqu'un par hasard ?


----------



## barbarella (11 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 
eh non!
tu ne serais pas en train d'attendre quelqu'un par hasard ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Non, pas du tout,

Est-ce un roman ?


----------



## RV (11 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

Non, pas du tout,
* 

[/QUOTE]
donc je me trompais


<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 
Est-ce un roman ?   * 

[/QUOTE]
non


----------



## barbarella (11 Avril 2003)

Bon je propose :

Madame Edwarda ?

Histoire de l'oeil ?


----------



## RV (11 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * Bon je propose :

Madame Edwarda ?

Histoire de l'oeil ?   * 

[/QUOTE]
non aux deux


----------



## barbarella (11 Avril 2003)

Passons à la vitesse supérieure :

L'Érotisme ?

La Part maudite ?

L'Expérience intérieure ?

Théorie de la religion ?

La Littérature et le Mal

Ma Mère ?

Le Bleu du ciel ?

L'Abbé C ?


----------



## RV (11 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * Passons à la vitesse supérieure :

L'Érotisme ?

La Part maudite ?

L'Expérience intérieure ?

Théorie de la religion ?

La Littérature et le Mal

Ma Mère ?

Le Bleu du ciel ?

L'Abbé C ?




* 

[/QUOTE]
non aucun de ceux là


----------



## barbarella (11 Avril 2003)

Tu vas peut-être aussi me demander l'impossible ?


----------



## RV (11 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * Tu vas peut-être aussi me demander l'impossible ?   * 

[/QUOTE]
c'est à dire ?


----------



## barbarella (11 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 
c'est à dire ?  * 

[/QUOTE]

ça :


----------



## RV (11 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

ça :  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

non


----------



## barbarella (11 Avril 2003)

Anus solaire ?

L'expérience intérieure ?

Le coupable ?

Sur Nietzsche ?

Haine de la poésie ?

Alleluiah ?

Lascaux, ou la naissance de l'art ?

Ma mère ?

La littérature et le mal ?

L'érotisme ?

Les larmes d'Éros ?

Le procès de Gilles de Rais ?


----------



## RV (11 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * Les larmes d'Éros ?

* 

[/QUOTE]
oui


----------



## barbarella (12 Avril 2003)

Le rôle proposé à Mackie est-il celui d'Eros ?


----------



## bonpat (12 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * Le rôle proposé à Mackie est-il celui d'Eros ?
* 

[/QUOTE]
barbarella, je ne te volerai pas la victoire... par politesse.


----------



## barbarella (12 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 
barbarella, je ne te volerai pas la victoire... par politesse.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Si tu as une idée vas-y je commence à fatiguer


----------



## RV (12 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * Le rôle proposé à Mackie est-il celui d'Eros ?
* 

[/QUOTE]
non


----------



## barbarella (12 Avril 2003)

Est-ce qu'on peut trouver si on n'a ps lu le livre ?

Est-ce que Mackie meurt suplicié dans le film ?


----------



## bonpat (12 Avril 2003)

je pense qu'un résumé s'impose.


----------



## RV (12 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 
barbarella, je ne te volerai pas la victoire... par politesse.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
délicate attention


----------



## RV (12 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

Si tu as une idée vas-y je commence à fatiguer  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
déjà !


----------



## RV (12 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * Est-ce qu'on peut trouver si on n'a ps lu le livre ?

* 

[/QUOTE]
avec les moyens modernes mis à notre disposition je pense que oui.



<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> *Est-ce que Mackie meurt suplicié dans le film ?

* 

[/QUOTE]
oui


----------



## barbarella (12 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 
déjà !  * 

[/QUOTE]

Juste une petite baisse de tension, ça va déjà mieux


----------



## RV (12 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * je pense qu'un résumé s'impose.   * 

[/QUOTE]
oui mais après mon retour je suis à la bourre


----------



## RV (12 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

Juste une petite baisse de tension, ça va déjà mieux  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]
je me disais aussi, avec tous ces oui, on avait pas vu ça depuis longtemps.
L'avait-on déjà vu d'ailleurs ?


----------



## bonpat (12 Avril 2003)

Pour t'aider barbarella :





Chroniques et points de vue

Amazon.fr
Georges Bataille écrit Les Larmes d'Éros en 1959. L'ouvrage paraît en 1961. Bataille a plus de soixante ans, il vieillit, il est malade. Il se lance pourtant dans une uvre pleine de santé jubilatoire, ces Larmes d'Éros, une histoire de la peinture sous le patronage d'Éros et de Thanatos, l'amour et la mort, liés depuis les temps originels, depuis les peintures rupestres jusqu'aux introspections surréalistes. Bataille dévoile une autre histoire de la peinture. Chaque civilisation, chaque courant artistique essaie de surmonter la contradiction du jouir et du mourir, l'idée que la décharge amoureuse est cousine de la mort. Chez les primitifs, les Grecs, dans le maniérisme renaissant, le classicisme, le romantisme, et encore chez les modernes  Picasso, Masson, Delvaux, Balthus  l'obsession de l'amour et de la mort est là, présente au cur même de l'homme. Bataille invite à regarder ces tableaux pour ce qu'ils sont : des réflexions abruptes et nettes sur l'essence de l'homme qui, mieux que les mots, dévoilent notre grandeur et notre tragique. Avec Les Larmes d'Éros, Bataille professe, au seuil de sa mort, un magistral cours d'histoire de l'art, animé d'un souffle poétique et d'une densité philosophique incomparables. --Denis Gombert Ce texte se rapporte à une édition épuisée ou indisponible de ce titre. 

Description
Le sens de ce livre est, en un premier pas, d'ouvrir la conscience à l'identité de la " petite mort " et d'une mort définitive. De la volupté, du délire à l'horreur sans limites. C'est le premier pas nous menant à l'oubli des enfantillages de la raison ! De la raison qui jamais ne sut mesurer ses limites. Ces limites sont données dans le fait qu'inévitablement, la fin de la raison, qui excède la raison, n'est pas contraire au dépassement de la raison ! Par la violence du dépassement, je saisis, dans le désordre de mes rires et de mes sanglots, dans l'excès des transports qui me brisent, la similitude de l'horreur et d'une volupté qui m'excède, de la douleur finale et d'une insupportable joie ! 

SDM
Essai sur l'histoire de l'érotisme depuis la plus haute antiquité. L'auteur, grand écrivain et penseur, analyse les relations entre l'érotisme et la mort. Très nombreuses reproductions d'oeuvres d'art. La première édition remonte à 1961. -- Services Documentaires Multimédia Ce texte se rapporte à une édition épuisée ou indisponible de ce titre.


----------



## barbarella (12 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 
avec les moyens modernes mis à notre disposition je pense que oui. * 

[/QUOTE]

C'est vrai qu'il y a plein de trucs sous la rubrique


----------



## bonpat (12 Avril 2003)

La petite mort cela fait référence à la jouissance sexuelle.
Est-ce de cette mort la, dont tu parles ?


----------



## barbarella (12 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * La petite mort cela fait référence à la jouissance sexuelle.
Est-ce de cette mort la, dont tu parles ?   * 

[/QUOTE]

Quel est le rapport avec le film ?

J'ai l'impression que l'énigme est résolue :

l'erreur sur la personne, c'est : Georges Pérec/Georges Bataille

le motif du refus de Mackie : on lui propose un rôle dans lequel il va mourir suplicié.

Non ?


----------



## bonpat (12 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

Quel est le rapport avec le film ?

J'ai l'impression que l'énigme est résolue :

l'erreur sur la personne, c'est : Georges Pérec/Georges Bataille

le motif du refus de Mackie : on lui propose un rôle dans lequel il va mourir suplicié.

Non ?

* 

[/QUOTE]
Quel est le rapport avec le livre ?
C'est aussi le titre d'un film ?
C'est pas d'un résumé dont j'ai besoin mais de l'aspirine....


----------



## barbarella (12 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 
Quel est le rapport avec le livre ?
C'est aussi le titre d'un film ?
C'est pas d'un résumé dont j'ai besoin mais de l'aspirine....
* 

[/QUOTE]

Le rapport avec le livre, c'est facile, le E, nous a amené à Pérec, qui nous a amené à Bataille, puis Les Larmes d'Eros aux sujet desquelles on parle de supplices à un moment, d'où la question Mackie meurt-il supplicié, à laquelle il fut répondu oui, donc je me pose la question, enfin plein de questions  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Est-ce clair ?


----------



## bonpat (12 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

Le rapport avec le livre, c'est facile, le E, nous a amené à Pérec, qui nous a amené à Bataille, puis Les Larmes d'Eros aux sujet desquelles on parle de supplices à un moment, d'où la question Mackie meurt-il supplicié, à laquelle il fut répondu oui, donc je me pose la question, enfin plein de questions  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Est-ce clair ?   * 

[/QUOTE]
En effet j'avais raté un post sur les 245 658 que comporte le thread.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Cherche-t-on toujours un film ou pas?


----------



## barbarella (12 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 
En effet j'avais raté un post sur les 245 658 que comporte le thread.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Cherche-t-on toujours un film ou pas? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Fais comme moi attend le retour d'RV pour poser des questions, ça évite d'avoir à attendre les réponses des erreurs durant.

Ils sont où Luc G et baax ?


----------



## barbarella (12 Avril 2003)

Trente deux pages, tout de même


----------



## RV (12 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * La petite mort cela fait référence à la jouissance sexuelle.
Est-ce de cette mort la, dont tu parles ?   * 

[/QUOTE]
non je fais référence à la "vraie" mort.
pour le terme de "petite mort" certains disent que c'est Bataille qui l'a "inventé" je n'en suis pas sûr, mais il l'emploie souvent


----------



## RV (12 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

J'ai l'impression que l'énigme est résolue :

* 

[/QUOTE]
pas tout à fait



<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 
l'erreur sur la personne, c'est : Georges Pérec/Georges Bataille
* 

[/QUOTE]
oui

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 
le motif du refus de Mackie : on lui propose un rôle dans lequel il va mourir suplicié.


* 

[/QUOTE]
oui on connaissait le motif du refus, mais pas encore le mode


----------



## RV (12 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 
Quel est le rapport avec le livre ?

* 

[/QUOTE]
barbarella va le dire puisqu'elle a posé la question au sujet de mackie, c'est qu'elle a trouvé ou tout au moins débusqué le rapport



<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 
C'est aussi le titre d'un film ?

* 

[/QUOTE]
non



<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 
C'est pas d'un résumé dont j'ai besoin mais de l'aspirine....
* 

[/QUOTE]
bon alors je n'en fait pas


----------



## RV (12 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

Le rapport avec le livre, c'est facile, le E, nous a amené à Pérec, qui nous a amené à Bataille, puis Les Larmes d'Eros aux sujet desquelles on parle de supplices à un moment, d'où la question Mackie meurt-il supplicié, à laquelle il fut répondu oui, donc je me pose la question, enfin plein de questions  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Est-ce clair ?   * 

[/QUOTE]

voilà c'est ce que je te disais bonpat, barbarella a débusqué le rapport. Il n'est oas encore éclaircit totalement mais ça ne saurait tarder.

Toutefois ce n'est pas vraiment le "e" qui aurait dû vous mener à Georges, mais le rapport à Sunset. Le hasard a fait que les 2 élèments étaient dans la même énigme, ce qui vous a fait un indice supplémentaire. Bande de veinards


----------



## RV (12 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 
En effet j'avais raté un post sur les 245 658 que comporte le thread.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Cherche-t-on toujours un film ou pas? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
bien sûr qu'on cherche toujours un film.


----------



## RV (12 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

Fais comme moi attend le retour d'RV pour poser des questions, ça évite d'avoir à attendre les réponses des erreurs durant.
* 

[/QUOTE]
c'est juste ou tu voulais dire des heures durant ?



<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 


Ils sont où Luc G et baax ?   * 

[/QUOTE] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ils n'étaient pas avec moi en tout cas. Vous avez besoin de finisseurs?


----------



## RV (12 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * Trente deux pages, tout de même  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

j'ai même l'impression que c'est 33.
Et melaure ne l'a pas fait remarquer


----------



## RV (12 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * Ils sont où Luc G et baax ?   * [/quote

Tu leur as envoyé un mp ?


----------



## RV (12 Avril 2003)

résumé n°9 ou pas besoin de résumé ?


----------



## barbarella (12 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * résumé n°9 ou pas besoin de résumé ?  * 

[/QUOTE]

Une question avant 

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr />*oui on connaissait le motif du refus, mais pas encore le mode
*

[/QUOTE]

Quentends-tu par mode ?

Procédé ?

Tacite ?

Exprès ?


----------



## RV (12 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

Qu?entends-tu par mode ?

Procédé ?

Tacite ?

Exprès ?
* 

[/QUOTE]
rien de particulier jusqu'à ta question on savait que le personnage mourrait mais on ne savait pas comment. Maintenant on en sait un peu plus : il est supplicié.


----------



## barbarella (12 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr />*

Fais comme moi attend le retour d'RV pour poser des questions, ça évite d'avoir à attendre les réponses des erreurs durant.*

[/QUOTE]

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * c'est juste ou tu voulais dire des heures durant ?* 

[/QUOTE]






 j'ai jamais fait autant de fautes dans un seul mot
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> *




 Vous avez besoin de finisseurs? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE] 

Non, je pense que ça devrait aller


----------



## RV (12 Avril 2003)

J'envoie le résumé ?


----------



## barbarella (12 Avril 2003)

Pourquoi dis-tu que l'énigme n'est pas complètement résolue, qu'est ce qu'il manque ?


----------



## RV (12 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * Pourquoi dis-tu que l'énigme n'est pas complètement résolue, qu'est ce qu'il manque ?   * 

[/QUOTE]
le type de supplice : c'est important et surtout le film. Logiquement le supplice une fois identifié devrait vous donner le film (enfin je pense)


----------



## RV (12 Avril 2003)

le résumé n°9
qui se simplifie : cela signifie en principe, la proximité du dénouement.

tout d'abord le rappel de l'énigme :

_C'est dans Sunset Boulevard, et à la suite d'une erreur sur la personne que mackie décida de ne pas accepter le rôle qu'on lui proposait dans ce film._

Puis les Indices :

- Le rapport à _Sunset Boulevard_ signifie que certains indices concernant l'énigme sont à chercher dans la "carrière cinématographique" de mackie (énigme et film)

- Mackie refuse le rôle car le personnage meurt supplicié .

- L'erreur sur la personne concerne l'écrivain français Georges Bataille et son livre _ Les Larmes d'Eros_. Il y a un rapport entre _ Les Larmes d'Eros_
 et le supplice du rôle de mackie. 

*Le film*
- Il s'agit d'un film de guerre américain des années 60 en couleur que j'ai vu. La guerre dont il est question a vraiment existé. Le film est adapté d'une nouvelle d'un auteur américain.


----------



## barbarella (12 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 
 Il y a un rapport entre  Les Larmes d'Eroset le supplice du rôle de mackie. 
* 

[/QUOTE]

Est-ce que ce rapport est un pays ?


----------



## RV (12 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

Est-ce que ce rapport est un pays ?   * 

[/QUOTE]

qu'entends-tu par là ?


----------



## barbarella (12 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 

qu'entends-tu par là ?   * 

[/QUOTE]

Et toi ?

En fait je pense à la Chine, j'ai vu sur google, en marge de "Les larmes d'Eros", "SUPPLICE CHINOIS" 

Voilà c'est tout bête


----------



## RV (12 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

Et toi ?

En fait je pense à la Chine, j'ai vu sur google, en marge de "Les larmes d'Eros", "SUPPLICE CHINOIS" 

Voilà c'est tout bête    * 

[/QUOTE]
c'est cela, il s'agit du supplice chinois.

manque plus que le titre du film maintenant.


----------



## barbarella (12 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 
c'est cela, il s'agit du supplice chinois.

manque plus que le titre du film maintenant.  * 

[/QUOTE]

Des supplices chinois, j'ai l'impression qu'il y en a pas mal, est-ce que savoir lequel peut nous aider ?

Parce que là je n'ai aucune idée du film.


----------



## RV (12 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

Des supplices chinois, j'ai l'impression qu'il y en a pas mal, est-ce que savoir lequel peut nous aider ?

Parce que là je n'ai aucune idée du film.

* 

[/QUOTE]
je ne pense pas qu'il y en a beaucoup. Je pense même que cela désigne une forme d'exécution.


----------



## baax (12 Avril 2003)

i'm back !!

Tout d'abord, bravo a Barbarella pour son "terrific job" ! and i mean it ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Mackie est supplicié ! Quel petit veinard !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



mais pourquoi ?

est il révolutionnaire ?

a-t'il été cannonisé par la suite ?

est-il "a naughty boy" ? oh yes ! oh yes ! he's a naughty boy ! 





C'est un traitre ?

C'est un amant peu précotioneux ?

C'est un banquier lombard ? 

C'est un collabo ?

C'est un templier ?

C'est marcel Amont ?

C'est  un américain ?


----------



## baax (12 Avril 2003)

mince le temps de taper mon message et le supplice chinois est reconnu !


----------



## barbarella (12 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 
je ne pense pas qu'il y en a beaucoup. Je pense même que cela désigne une forme d'exécution.  * 

[/QUOTE]

Une éxécution du mâle ?


----------



## RV (12 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par baax:</font><hr /> *Tout d'abord, bravo a Barbarella pour son "terrific job" ! and i mean it ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







* 

[/QUOTE]
je pense qu'elle apréciera le compliment


<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par baax:</font><hr /> * Mackie est supplicié ! Quel petit veinard !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



mais pourquoi ?

est il révolutionnaire ?

a-t'il été cannonisé par la suite ?

est-il "a naughty boy" ? oh yes ! oh yes ! he's a naughty boy ! 







C'est un amant peu précotioneux ?

C'est un banquier lombard ? 

C'est un collabo ?

C'est un templier ?

C'est marcel Amont ?

C'est  un américain ? 




* 

[/QUOTE]
non




<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par baax:</font><hr /> * Mackie est supplicié ! Quel petit veinard !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



mais pourquoi ?


C'est un traitre ?






* 

[/QUOTE]
oui/non


----------



## RV (12 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

Une éxécution du mâle ?   * 

[/QUOTE]
non pas spécialement.
Je ne suis pas sûr que cela était réservé aux hommes.


----------



## baax (12 Avril 2003)

Le supplice aboutit-il a la mort ?


----------



## baax (12 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 
oui/non  * 

[/QUOTE]

oui c'est un veinard ??


----------



## RV (12 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par baax:</font><hr /> * Le supplice aboutit-il a la mort ?  * 

[/QUOTE]
dans le film ou en réalité ?


----------



## Luc G (12 Avril 2003)

Bravo Barbarella !

Je n'ai vraiment pas eu le temps de venir beaucoup vous voir. On va essayer de faire un peu mieux ce soir (si RV ne va pas se coucher trop tôt  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

Pour le supplice :

enterré vivant ?


----------



## baax (12 Avril 2003)

&gt; Mary Poppins dans les griffes du Mandarin ?


----------



## baax (12 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 
dans le film ou en réalité ?  * 

[/QUOTE]

What ???


----------



## RV (12 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * Bravo Barbarella !
* 

[/QUOTE]
Elle va vraiment être contente


<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * On va essayer de faire un peu mieux ce soir (si RV ne va pas se coucher trop tôt  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
* 

[/QUOTE]
c'est vrai que me levant relativement tôt en ce moment la soirée est plus courte. Mais avant d'aller au dod je dois aller au miam-miam



<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> *Pour le supplice :

enterré vivant ?   * 

[/QUOTE]
non


----------



## RV (12 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par baax:</font><hr /> * &gt; Mary Poppins dans les griffes du Mandarin ?  * 

[/QUOTE]
non


----------



## RV (12 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par baax:</font><hr /> * 

What ???  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






























* 

[/QUOTE]
tu me demande si le supplice conduit à la mort je te demande donc si tu parles du personnage devant être joué par mackie ou du vrai supplice chinois tel qu'il existait ?


----------



## barbarella (12 Avril 2003)

C'est nous qui sommes au supplice, 

alors le supplice tue pour de vrai :

Dans la réalité ?

Dans le film ?


----------



## baax (12 Avril 2003)

l'action du film a t'elle lieu en chine ??

Barbarella ! dis quelque chose bon sang !!


----------



## baax (12 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * C'est nous qui sommes au supplice, 

alors le supplice tue pour de vrai :

Dans la réalité ?

Dans le film ?

* 

[/QUOTE]

ah quand même !


----------



## RV (12 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * C'est nous qui sommes au supplice, 
* 

[/QUOTE]
pour de vrai ? 


<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> *alors le supplice tue pour de vrai :

Dans la réalité ?
* 

[/QUOTE]
oui il s'agit d'une exécution


<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * alors le supplice tue pour de vrai :
Dans le film ?

* 

[/QUOTE]
oui/non


----------



## barbarella (12 Avril 2003)

Au fait merci à baax et luc G pour leurs compliments, je suis tellement impatiente que j'en oublie les civilités d'usage


----------



## RV (12 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par baax:</font><hr /> * l'action du film a t'elle lieu en chine ??
* 

[/QUOTE]
oui


----------



## RV (12 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * Au fait merci à baax et luc G pour leurs compliments, je suis tellement impatiente que j'en oublie les civilités d'usage  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]
Ah quand même. Heureusement que j'avais prévu


----------



## Luc G (12 Avril 2003)

)supplice du pal ?

la cangue ?

(manque de bol, je n'ai pas "les larmes d'Eros"  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Je ne sais même plus si je l'ai lu. Je connais plus Histoire de l'oeil, ma mère, madame Edwarda et la littérture et le mal. Et encore, j'en ai oublié pas mal)


----------



## baax (12 Avril 2003)

Me dis pas que c'est un film avec Bruce lee ?

Là je serais variment déçu !
Avec Jean lefebvre je dis pas, mais avec Bruce.... !!


----------



## RV (12 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * )supplice du pal ?

la cangue ?

* 

[/QUOTE]
non aux 2


----------



## RV (12 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par baax:</font><hr /> * Me dis pas que c'est un film avec Bruce lee ?

Là je serais variment déçu !
Avec Jean lefebvre je dis pas, mais avec Bruce.... !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	























* 

[/QUOTE]
non


----------



## baax (12 Avril 2003)

Les 68 jours de hwan heung lo ?


----------



## RV (12 Avril 2003)

je suis attendu au miam-miam
à +


----------



## Luc G (12 Avril 2003)

émasculé ?

Ya pas un rapport avec gilles de rais ?

Le supplice est-il représenté sur un tableau étudié par Bataille ?


----------



## barbarella (12 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr />*  C'est nous qui sommes au supplice,*

[/QUOTE]


<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * pour de vrai ?  

[/QUOTE]

si tu savais
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr />  alors le supplice tue pour de vrai :
Dans le film ?

[/QUOTE]


<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr />  oui/non  

[/QUOTE]

Pour de vrai dans le film on se doute que non, question inutile,     *


----------



## barbarella (12 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * je suis attendu au miam-miam
à +  * 

[/QUOTE]

Bon appétit, moi j'ai pas faim


----------



## Luc G (12 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

Bon appétit, moi j'ai pas faim  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

ça tombe bien  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 : le supplice, ça doit être le supplice des "cent morceaux" : on découpe le supplicé attaché au poteau avant de finir par une décapitation.


----------



## barbarella (12 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * 

ça tombe bien  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 : le supplice, ça doit être le supplice des "cent morceaux" : on découpe le supplicé attaché au poteau avant de finir par une décapitation.   * 

[/QUOTE]

C'est pour ça qu'il nous fait mariner ?


----------



## Luc G (12 Avril 2003)

Les 55 jours de Pékin, ça pourrait coller ?
(je ne connais pas ce film mais je pense que la guerre de l'opium est une piste).


----------



## barbarella (12 Avril 2003)

Est-il encore question de Charlton Eston?


----------



## RV (12 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par baax:</font><hr /> * Les 68 jours de hwan heung lo ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
non


----------



## RV (12 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * émasculé ?
* 

[/QUOTE]
non


<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> *Ya pas un rapport avec gilles de rais ? * 

[/QUOTE]
je ne pense pas


<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * Le supplice est-il représenté sur un tableau étudié par Bataille ?   * 

[/QUOTE]
il ne s'agit pas de tableaux mais de photos


----------



## RV (12 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

Pour de vrai dans le film on se doute que non, question inutile,      * 

[/QUOTE]
non la question n'est pas inutile car je parlais du personnage dxu film et non de l'acteur


----------



## RV (12 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

Bon appétit, moi j'ai pas faim  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]
merci


----------



## RV (12 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * 

ça tombe bien  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 : le supplice, ça doit être le supplice des "cent morceaux" : on découpe le supplicé attaché au poteau avant de finir par une décapitation.   * 

[/QUOTE]

oui on commence par taillader, puis on découpe le condamné vivant.
Au sujet du supplicié des larmes d'Eros  il est dit que le condamné devait être brûlé vivant, mais l'empereur trouvant cette mort trop cruel la changea en supplice des 100 morceaux. Les textes disent que les condamnés recevaient une dose d'opium.


----------



## RV (12 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

C'est pour ça qu'il nous fait mariner ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]
non je ne vous fait pas mariner, cette énigme hormis un petit siouci de départ a avancé à pas de géant.


----------



## RV (12 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * Les 55 jours de Pékin, ça pourrait coller ?
(je ne connais pas ce film mais je pense que la guerre de l'opium est une piste).   * 

[/QUOTE]
non ce n'est pas les 55 jours de Pékin.
Je ne pense pas d'ailleurs que la guerre de l'opium soit le sujet de ce film, mais plutôt celle des boxers, à moins que ça ait un rapport ?


----------



## RV (12 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * Est-il encore question de Charlton Eston?   * 

[/QUOTE]
dans les 55 jours de pékin oui, mais dans le filkm qui nous concerne non


----------



## barbarella (12 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 
dans les 55 jours de pékin oui, mais dans le film qui nous concerne non  * 

[/QUOTE]






malin ou lucide ?


----------



## RV (12 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 






malin ou lucide ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]
ni l'un ni l'autre c'est tombé que charlton Heston ne joue pas dans notre film, mais qu'il joue dans un autre très connu sur la Chine. Mais il n'est pas question de supplice dans les 55 jours de Pékin.


----------



## Luc G (12 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 
non ce n'est pas les 55 jours de Pékin.
Je ne pense pas d'ailleurs que la guerre de l'opium soit le sujet de ce film, mais plutôt celle des boxers, à moins que ça ait un rapport ?  * 

[/QUOTE]

Tu as raison : la guerre des boxers est venue après en réaction à l'occupation européenne qui faisait suite à la guerre de l'opium, je crois.

C'est bien en chine, au moins en partie ?


----------



## RV (12 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * 

Tu as raison : la guerre des boxers est venue après en réaction à l'occupation européenne qui faisait suite à la guerre de l'opium, je crois.

C'est bien en chine, au moins en partie ?
* 

[/QUOTE]
notre film se passe en chine
et les 55 jours de Pékin également (mais à Pékin uniquement et dans la Cité interdite).


----------



## RV (12 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 
non la question n'est pas inutile car je parlais du personnage dxu film et non de l'acteur
* 

[/QUOTE]
il y a d'ailleurs une petite erreur à ce propos dans le résumé : il faudrait lire : mackie refuse le rôle car le personnage est supplicié et meurt


----------



## RV (12 Avril 2003)

bonne nuit


----------



## Luc G (12 Avril 2003)

Il y a aussi la canonnièe du Yang-tsé ?
mais je ne connais guère plus.


----------



## barbarella (12 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 
il y a d'ailleurs une petite erreur à ce propos dans le résumé : il faudrait lire : mackie refuse le rôle car le personnage est supplicié et meurt  * 

[/QUOTE]

Et voilà où le bât blesse, tout est erroné depuis le début


----------



## barbarella (12 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * bonne nuit  * 

[/QUOTE]

bonne nuit


----------



## RV (12 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * Il y a aussi la canonnièe du Yang-tsé ?
mais je ne connais guère plus.   * 

[/QUOTE]
Gagné


----------



## barbarella (12 Avril 2003)

Bravo Luc G, grand finisseur devant l'éternel 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Mais, on n'a pas le droit à l'affiche du film ?
Et la synthèse habituelle ?
Il y a du laisser aller


----------



## RV (12 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * Bravo Luc G, grand finisseur devant l'éternel 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Mais, on n'a pas le droit à l'affiche du film ?
Et la synthèse habituelle ?
Il y a du laisser aller  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]
si si bien sûr cela arrive
et l'explication du oui/non pour la mort du personnage du film, pour ceux (peu nombreux j'en suis sûr) qui n'ont pas vu le film.
Po-han (le personnage devant être interprété par mackie) commence à être supplicié (vengeance orchestrée par le chef des coolies) et  Jake Holman (steve McQueen) abrège ses souffrances d'une balle de fusil. Voilà pourquoi il meurt, mais pas à la fin du supplice.


----------



## RV (12 Avril 2003)

Voilà donc la listes des indices découverts et j'ai l'impression que le nom de barbarella est souvent cité.

Bravo et merci à tous les participants.



Finn Atlas : Le film est américain.

barbarella : le film est en couleur

barbarella : l'autobiographie a un rapport avec les anecdotes

Luc G : la "peine de mort" a un rapport avec le film ou l'énigme.

barbarella : mackie refuse le rôle car il s'agit de celui d'un "condamné à mort"

Luc G : l'énigme a un rapport avec la guerre

baax : le film a plus ou moins un rapport avec un fait réel.

bonpat : il n'y a pas de rapport avec les fautes d'orthographe de mackie.

barbarella : l'erreur sur la personne est de type homonymie

baax : (i]Sunset Boulevard[/i] est plus un film sur le cinéma qu'un film de cinéma

barbarella : le fait que ce soit le mort qui raconte l'histoire de (i]Sunset Boulevard[/i]  est un indice.

baax : Les notions de légende et de concept ont à voir dans le lien qui unit _Sunset Boulevard_  à l'énigme

barbarella :  La notion d'histoire à voir dans le lien qui unit _Sunset Boulevard_  à l'énigme

barbarella :  le film à découvrir date des années 60.

bonpat : La notion de flash-back à voir dans le lien qui unit _Sunset Boulevard_  à l'énigme

barbarella :   l'homonymie concerne l'orthographe du nom

barbarella :   j'ai vu le film.

barbarella :  il y a un rapport entre le ?e? de l'énigme précédente et l'erreur sur la personne

barbarella :  Il y a un rapport entre le condamné à mort et l'homonymie.

oupsy : les énigmes précédentes que j'ai remontées ont un rapport avec l'énigme.

baax : La notion de passé à voir dans le lien qui unit _Sunset Boulevard_  à l'énigme

baax : le lien qui unit _Sunset Boulevard_  à l'énigme est une piste pour la mort

barbarella :  l'histoire des anciennes énigmes est un indice

barbarella :  les anciennes énigmes en elles-même sont un indice

barbarella :  Le fait que mackie soit un acteur commun à toute les anciennes énigmes est un indice

barbarella :  l'essentiel des indices est dans les énoncés des anciennes énigmes

baax : La carrière de mackie est un élément du lien qui unit _Sunset Boulevard_  à l'énigme

baax : Le rapport à _Sunset Boulevard_ signifie que certains indices concernant l'énigme sont à chercher dans la "carrière 
cinématographique" de mackie.

barbarella :  Georges a un rapport avec l'énigme.

barbarella :  Georges a un rapport avec le condamné à mort

barbarella :  La "condamnation à mort" est publique.

bonpat : Georges est un prénom

bonpat : la guerre dont il est question dans le film a vraiment existé.

baax :  le film est l'adaptation d'une nouvelle

barbarella :  Georges est un être humain

barbarella :  Georges est un écrivain

barbarella :  Georges est français

baax :  Georges est Georges Bataille

baax :  l'auteur de la nouvelle est américain.

barbarella :  Georges Bataille parle d'un condamné dans l'un de ses livres.

barbarella :  Le livre de Georges Bataille est _ Les Larmes d'Eros_

barbarella :  mackie est supplicié dans le film

barbarella :  Il s'agit du _supplice chinois_

barbarella :  Le véritable _supplice chinois_ est une exécution : il aboutit à la mort.

baax :  L'action du film a lieu en chine.

Luc G : Le supplice est celui des "cent morceaux"

Luc G : _*La canonnière du Yang-Tse*_ de Robert Wise


----------



## RV (12 Avril 2003)

Donc voilà l'affiche, je pense qu'il s'agit de l'originale de 1966.
à gauche (la notre) de Steve McQueen vous pouvez reconnaître Candice Bergen et la personne à droite (toujours la notre) n'est autre qu'Emmanuelle Arsan qui interprète le rôle de Maily.
Et mon petit doigt m'a dit que mackie avait longtemps hésité avant de refuser le rôle du fait de sa présence dans le casting 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Cela eut été un des élément de l'énigme si je n'avais remis en jeu  _Sunset Boulevard_


----------



## RV (12 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * Trente deux pages, tout de même  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

j'ai même l'impression que l'on arrive à la 36ème


----------



## barbarella (12 Avril 2003)

C'était super, merci beaucoup RV


----------



## steve mcqueen (12 Avril 2003)




----------



## steve mcqueen (12 Avril 2003)




----------



## RV (13 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * C'était super, merci beaucoup RV 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

merci et au niveau de la durée j'ai trouvé cela juste bien, bon dosage.
Par contre pour moi une énigme demeure :  je n'ai pas vraiment compris ce qui vous avez bloqués si longtemps dans le rapport à Sunet.
J'aimerai comprendre
..............
afin de pouvoir exploiter cela la prochaine fois. Cela va sans dire


----------



## Ruban (13 Avril 2003)

Je crois qu'en ce qui concerne barbarella, elle non plus n'a rien compris. A l'heure qu'il est, elle est en maison de repos


----------



## barbarella (13 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Ruban:</font><hr /> * Je crois qu'en ce qui concerne barbarella, elle non plus n'a rien compris. A l'heure qu'il est, elle est en maison de repos 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Ils ont craqué, ils m'ont lâchée. Je suis dans une forme olympique


----------



## RV (13 Avril 2003)

nous n'avons toujours pas revu : bonpat, Luc G et baax


----------



## barbarella (13 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * nous n'avons toujours pas revu : bonpat, Luc G et baax   * 

[/QUOTE]

Je les ai vus à la clinique, ils avaient de drôles de chemises, avec des manches qui s'attachent par derrière


----------



## RV (13 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

Je les ai vus à la clinique, ils avaient de drôles de chemises, avec des manches qui s'attachent par derrière  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]
est-ce qu'ils avaient déjà pris leur douche ?


----------



## barbarella (13 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 
est-ce qu'ils avaient déjà pris leur douche ?  * 

[/QUOTE]

En tout cas ils avaient pas les cheveux mouillés


----------



## RV (13 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

En tout cas ils avaient pas les cheveux mouillés      * 

[/QUOTE]

oulala!
bon l'essentiel et qu'ils soient retapés d'ici la fin du mois ......... pour la septième


----------



## barbarella (13 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 

oulala!
bon l'essentiel et qu'ils soient retapés d'ici la fin du mois ......... pour la septième 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Pour être rétapés, je pense qu'ils vont l'être, il y avait une espèce de colosse qui les faisaient avancer à coups de truelle


----------



## bonpat (13 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 
Gagné  * 

[/QUOTE]
Et merde, j'arrive trop tard 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Bravo Luc G


----------



## Luc G (13 Avril 2003)

Ça y est, j'arrive (y a pas que les ordis dans la vie  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

J'ai un peu honte d'avoir gagné. Moralement, pour moi, c'est Barbarella. Sauf au début, je n'ai suivi l'énigme que de loin (trop occupé par ailleurs). En plus, je n'ai vu du film que quelques extraits (il a du passer à la télé un jour où j'avais autre chose sur le feu). Conclusion : je me souvenais du nom, de Steve MacQueen et, vaguement de la canonnière. Pour le reste,  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. 

Sinon, jetez un oeil (c'est le cas de le dire 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) sur les bouquins de  Georges Bataille, un oeil d'abord parce que c'est un peu "dur" et tout le monde n'est pas obligé d'apprécier mais c'est un très grand monsieur de la littérature française.

À la prochaine (énigme  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## bonpat (13 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * 

Sinon, jetez un oeil (c'est le cas de le dire 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) sur les bouquins de  Georges Bataille, un oeil d'abord parce que c'est un peu "dur" et tout le monde n'est pas obligé d'apprécier mais c'est un très grand monsieur de la littérature française.   * 

[/QUOTE]
Jetez le bon...


----------



## RV (13 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 
Jetez le bon...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

cekui-là j'aurais eu plutôt tendance à le garder


----------

